# Tradimento in gravidanza, o con figli molto piccoli



## unuomononbasta (10 Aprile 2013)

Vorrei sapere se ci sono donne su questo portale che hanno sentito il bisogno di concedersi scappatelle durante la gravidanza, o con dei figli molto piccoli, e come hanno vissuto la cosa.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2013)

unuomononbasta ha detto:


> Vorrei sapere se ci sono donne su questo portale che *hanno sentito il bisogno di concedersi scappatelle durante la gravidanza,* o con dei figli molto piccoli, e come hanno vissuto la cosa.


:bleah:


----------



## bruce (11 Aprile 2013)

se esistono direi che sono l'apice della schifezza umana


----------



## viola di mare (11 Aprile 2013)

mamma mia, quando sei incinta no...


:bleah:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :bleah:



verde virtuale


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Aprile 2013)

unuomononbasta ha detto:


> Vorrei sapere se ci sono donne su questo portale che hanno sentito il bisogno di concedersi scappatelle durante la gravidanza, o con dei figli molto piccoli, e come hanno vissuto la cosa.



vinco il primo momento di rifiuto per quella che ritengo un'esigenza aberrante

vorrei cercare di approfondire questo tema, visto che si ripresenta con una certa frequenza
donne che avete tradito in gravidanza o con figli molto piccoli, parlateci della vostra esperienza


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Aprile 2013)

unuomononbasta ha detto:


> Vorrei sapere se ci sono donne su questo portale che hanno sentito il bisogno di concedersi scappatelle durante la gravidanza, o con dei figli molto piccoli, e come hanno vissuto la cosa.


A me, personalmente, sembra veramente qualcosa di aberrante. E' vero che durante la gravidanza noi abbiamo aumentato la frequenza sessuale ma non credo proprio che in quel momento lei avesse anche solo pensato di andare a letto con un altro.

Poi allo schifo dell'essere umano non c'è mai fine...:unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2013)

Ma passando sopra allo schifo di andare a letto con un uomo ed essere incinta dell'altro, io mi domando come si faccia a pensare di mettere al mondo un figlio con un uomo, sapendo che quest'uomo non è in quel momento il massimo che possiamo desiderare per noi e come padre dei nostri figli.
Mi sconvolge di più la leggerezza con la quale si pensa a mettere al mondo dei figli


----------



## Simy (11 Aprile 2013)

olè... con questa abbiamo toccato il fondo...

:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:



:bleah:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> olè... con questa abbiamo toccato il fondo...
> 
> :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
> 
> ...



sei pregna?? :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (11 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> sei pregna?? :mrgreen:


 no


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2013)

unuomononbasta ha detto:


> Vorrei sapere se ci sono donne su questo portale che hanno sentito il bisogno di concedersi scappatelle durante la gravidanza, o con dei figli molto piccoli, e come hanno vissuto la cosa.


io delle volte sentivo il bisogno di andare dal parrucchiere. E' da considerarsi scappatella?


----------



## Minerva (11 Aprile 2013)

unuomononbasta ha detto:


> Vorrei sapere se ci sono donne su questo portale che hanno sentito il bisogno di concedersi scappatelle durante la gravidanza, o con dei figli molto piccoli, e come hanno vissuto la cosa.


 a me interessano anche i padri in attesa o con figli piccoli...
che son tanti.


----------



## Minerva (11 Aprile 2013)

o le amanti che si relazionano consapevolmente  con padri in attesa e figli piccoli


----------



## Eretteo (11 Aprile 2013)

unuomononbasta ha detto:


> Vorrei sapere se ci sono donne su questo portale che hanno sentito il bisogno di concedersi scappatelle durante la gravidanza, o con dei figli molto piccoli, e come hanno vissuto la cosa.


Quella bonona del tempo che fu solèa dire"..*Non prendo mai a bordo passeggeri se prima non ho fatto il pieno*...."


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2013)

unuomononbasta ha detto:


> Vorrei sapere se ci sono donne su questo portale che hanno sentito il bisogno di concedersi scappatelle durante la gravidanza, o con dei figli molto piccoli, e come hanno vissuto la cosa.


Come vedi nessuna ti ha risposto a quanto chiedi...
Ma si limitano a prendere le distanze dall'esistenza di donne del genere...

Quindi se ci fossero 
non te lo direbbero no?

Sono cose intime e private...


----------



## Annuccia (11 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io delle volte sentivo il bisogno di andare dal parrucchiere. E' da considerarsi scappatella?


(io avevo solo voglia di dormire dormire dormire....ma quale sesso...troppa fatica)


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Aprile 2013)

Giusto per chiarire...

Se sono incinta e ho voglia di sesso con mio marito, ok.
Se sono incinta e mio marito mi ha mollato, magari (escludiamo tradimenti per schiarire il campo di discussione) e ho voglia di sesso, è sempre aberrante per voi desiderare farlo con qualcun altro?


----------



## Tebe (11 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me interessano anche i padri in attesa o con figli piccoli...
> che son tanti.





Minerva ha detto:


> o le amanti che si relazionano consapevolmente  con padri in attesa e figli piccoli


ecco.


----------



## T-REX (11 Aprile 2013)




----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Giusto per chiarire...
> 
> Se sono incinta e ho voglia di sesso con mio marito, ok.
> Se sono incinta e mio marito mi ha mollato, magari (escludiamo tradimenti per schiarire il campo di discussione) e ho voglia di sesso, è sempre aberrante per voi desiderare farlo con qualcun altro?


Abberrante forse no. 
Incomprensibile *per me*, si


----------



## Tebe (11 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come vedi nessuna ti ha risposto a quanto chiedi...
> Ma si limitano a prendere* le distanze dall'esistenza di donne del genere.*..
> 
> Quindi se ci fossero
> ...


Secondo me non si sta rispondendo perchè la sua domanda è stata messa in modo molto squadrato.
Non sappiamo nulla di lui, di lei, di come vivevano, se c'è stato un tradimento o no. Se la situazione la sta vivendo lui, un amico o è solo nel suo cervello.
La domanda è posta a cazzo, atta solo a far raccapricciare.


----------



## Lui (11 Aprile 2013)

io non ci vedo nulla di male, in tutto.


----------



## Lui (11 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Secondo me non si sta rispondendo perchè la sua domanda è stata messa in modo molto squadrato.
> Non sappiamo nulla di lui, di lei, di come vivevano, se c'è stato un tradimento o no. Se la situazione la sta vivendo lui, un amico o è solo nel suo cervello.
> La domanda è posta a cazzo, atta solo a far raccapricciare.


ti serve anche una copia della carta d'identità?


----------



## gas (11 Aprile 2013)

unuomononbasta ha detto:


> Vorrei sapere se ci sono donne su questo portale che hanno sentito il bisogno di concedersi scappatelle durante la gravidanza, o con dei figli molto piccoli, e come hanno vissuto la cosa.


ritengo che non si possa nemmeno immaginare una donna in stato di gravidanza che ha rapporti con un altro uomo
sarebbe una situazione davvero, diciamo, di cattivo gusto?


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> io non ci vedo nulla di male, in tutto.


perchè non sei una donna. Tu non sei una donna, vero?:mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Abberrante forse no.
> Incomprensibile *per me*, si



Perchè?

Immagina qualcosa di ancora più "libero" dai sentimenti per il padre.
Sei rimasta incinta perchè si è rotto il preservativo quando stavate facendo sesso ricreativo. Vi volete bene, ma non vi amate. 

Adesso sei incinta al 7^o mese e hai incontrato un altro uomo. Simpatico interessante gentile di valori...
Il fatto di essere incinta ti impedisce di innamorartene o di desiderare di farci sesso?


----------



## Lui (11 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè non sei una donna. Tu non sei una donna, vero?:mrgreen:


aspè, ultimamente ..................


----------



## T-REX (11 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ritengo che non si possa nemmeno immaginare una donna in stato di gravidanza che ha rapporti con un altro uomo
> sarebbe una situazione davvero, diciamo, di cattivo gusto?



:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ritengo che non si possa nemmeno immaginare una donna in stato di gravidanza che ha rapporti con un altro uomo
> sarebbe una situazione davvero, diciamo, di cattivo gusto?


ma pure l'uomo che... voglio dire... mi pare qualcosa di morboso, se il figlio che lei aspetta non è tuo figlio.


----------



## T-REX (11 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma pure l'uomo che... voglio dire... mi pare qualcosa di morboso, se il figlio che lei aspetta non è tuo figlio.



:up::up::up::up:

Vero, proprio una MERDA!!!


----------



## gas (11 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma pure l'uomo che... voglio dire... mi pare qualcosa di morboso, se il figlio che lei aspetta non è tuo figlio.


certo, era sottinteso
ho risposto per la donna perchè mi pareva che la domanda fosse rivolta al sesso femminile


----------



## Lui (11 Aprile 2013)

certo che Oscuro, con tutto quel ben di dio che si ritrova, a suo dire, ha un bel problema.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Perchè?
> 
> Immagina qualcosa di ancora più "libero" dai sentimenti per il padre.
> Sei rimasta incinta perchè si è rotto il preservativo quando stavate facendo sesso ricreativo. Vi volete bene, ma non vi amate.
> ...


Scusami sono davvero troppo rigida me ne rendo conto ma...
Se faccio sesso ricreativo, controllo il preservativo. Se è rotto cerco di correre ai ripari.
Dopodichè se fossi sola, incinta, l'ultimo mio pensiero sarebbe fare sesso..
Comunque io ho interpretato diversamente questo post


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Perchè?
> 
> Immagina qualcosa di ancora più "libero" dai sentimenti per il padre.
> Sei rimasta incinta perchè si è rotto il preservativo quando stavate facendo sesso ricreativo. Vi volete bene, ma non vi amate.
> ...


io al settimo mese desideravo riuscire a farmi la ceretta ai polpacci vedendo quello che facevo. Ma pure allacciarmi le scarpe senza dovermi sedere mi sarebbe piaciuto. Avere un nuovo rapporto con un uomo appena conosciuto mi sarebbe sembrata una fatica TITANICA.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma pure l'uomo che... voglio dire... mi pare qualcosa di morboso, se il figlio che lei aspetta non è tuo figlio.


Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io al settimo mese desideravo riuscire a farmi la ceretta ai polpacci vedendo quello che facevo. Ma pure allacciarmi le scarpe senza dovermi sedere mi sarebbe piaciuto. Avere un nuovo rapporto con un uomo appena conosciuto mi sarebbe sembrata una fatica TITANICA.


Quoto e approvo


----------



## Lui (11 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> certo, era sottinteso
> ho risposto per la donna perchè mi pareva che la domanda fosse rivolta al *sesso femminile*


e quindi ti sei sentito parte in causa.  Capisco.


----------



## Hellseven (11 Aprile 2013)

*T Rex*

Li conosci? Erano anche loro T. Rex, proprio come te. Grande band ! 


Il titolo del pezzo - un must per ogni glammer che si rispetti - è tutto un programma. Ciao 

[video=youtube;XNkwe86LY6Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNkwe86LY6Q[/video]


----------



## gas (11 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> e quindi ti sei sentito parte in causa. Capisco.


:up: hai capito


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Aprile 2013)

Mi spiace, non capisco io.

Non è che non trovi brutto il tradimento in gravidanza.
Anzi, la capisco l'aggravante. Tipo Gian.
Ma. A parte la naturalissima riprovazione verso chi, uomo o donna, mette a rischio il matrimonio *oltretutto* quando sta per nascere una vita.
Che questo sia "aberrante", ovvero qualcosa che va _al di là dell'umana natura_, non lo capisco. Una donna incinta, un uomo con la moglie incinta, sono cmq uomini e donne. Stronzi, col matrimonio finito o mai iniziato, folli, stupidi, ubriachi, imprudenti, privi di senso del dovere.... tutto quello che volete.
Ma mi sembra che coloriate di un'aura santificata il momento della gravidanza.
Io l'ho passata innamorandomi sempre di più di mia figlia e sforzandomi di non fare la cronaca "la mia gravidanza minuto per minuto" alle mie amiche (grazie al cielo esistono forum dedicati :mrgreen.
Ma i miei desideri restavano, le mie frustrazioni restavano, i miei scritti erotici restavano.

E mia madre, sinceramente, tutta 'sta enfasi sulla gravidanza non l'ha mai vissuta ai suoi tempi, nè le donne che conosce.


----------



## T-REX (11 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Li conosci? Erano anche loro T. Rex, proprio come te. Grande band !
> 
> 
> Il titolo del pezzo - un must per ogni glammer che si rispetti - è tutto un programma. Ciao
> ...




:up::up::up:

Sei appassionato di aerei?


----------



## Tebe (11 Aprile 2013)

T-REX ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up:


e ti pareva...


----------



## bruce (11 Aprile 2013)

> Sei rimasta incinta perchè si è rotto il preservativo quando stavate facendo sesso ricreativo. Vi volete bene, ma non vi amate.


e già sei l'apice della deficenza....
e dovresti giusto giusto sentirti una deficente per almeno il resto della tua esistenza....uno dei motivi per cui non riesco a scindere sesso e amore....per grazia ricevuta della mia famiglia



> Adesso sei incinta al 7^o mese e hai incontrato un altro uomo. Simpatico interessante gentile di valori...
> Il fatto di essere incinta ti impedisce di innamorartene o di desiderare di farci sesso?


innamorartene no, di fare sesso si....ti dovresti giusto ricordare che facendo sesso hai appena combinato dei danni....


----------



## T-REX (11 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e ti pareva...



Tebe, smettila!!


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusami sono davvero troppo rigida me ne rendo conto ma...
> *Se faccio sesso ricreativo, controllo il preservativo*. Se è rotto cerco di correre ai ripari.
> Dopodichè se fossi sola, incinta, l'ultimo mio pensiero sarebbe fare sesso..
> Comunque io ho interpretato diversamente questo post



Bè, l'autore del 3D secondo me cercava donne incinte per fare sesso. Ce ne sono.

A parte quello, Farfalla, miiiiii 
Ho capito che TU, in una situazione del genere, non ti ci troverai mai  stavo cercando di capire cosa, per te, ci fosse di sbagliato nell'amare fisicamente un uomo che non sia il padre del bambino, anche quando non ci sia nulla di riprovevole con tradimenti di mezzo.
Il fatto del sesso ricreativo l'ho messo per evitare di immaginarti desolata dopo esserti lasciata con un marito amato.

Come controlli il preservativo *prima*? Ci soffi dentro?


----------



## gas (11 Aprile 2013)

unuomononbasta ha detto:


> Vorrei sapere se ci sono donne su questo portale che hanno sentito il bisogno di concedersi scappatelle durante la gravidanza, o con dei figli molto piccoli, e come hanno vissuto la cosa.





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi spiace, non capisco io.
> 
> Non è che non trovi brutto il tradimento in gravidanza.
> Anzi, la capisco l'aggravante. Tipo Gian.
> ...


ritengo che chi ha aperto il 3d, non avendo specificato se convivente o meno, ha fatto una richiesta specifica
per cui non richiedeva nulla relativamente ai pruriti, ma al desiderio di andare con un altro uomo nonostante il suo stato gravido


----------



## viola di mare (11 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> o le amanti che si relazionano consapevolmente con padri in attesa e figli piccoli



:up::up::up:


----------



## gas (11 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè, l'autore del 3D secondo me cercava donne incinte per fare sesso. Ce ne sono.
> 
> A parte quello, Farfalla, miiiiii
> Ho capito che TU, in una situazione del genere, non ti ci troverai mai  stavo cercando di capire cosa, per te, ci fosse di sbagliato nell'amare fisicamente un uomo che non sia il padre del bambino, anche quando non ci sia nulla di riprovevole con tradimenti di mezzo.
> ...


----------



## Minerva (11 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Perchè?
> 
> Immagina qualcosa di ancora più "libero" dai sentimenti per il padre.
> Sei rimasta incinta perchè si è rotto il preservativo quando stavate facendo sesso ricreativo. Vi volete bene, ma non vi amate.
> ...


ma penso che anche per un uomo una donna con un pancione rappresenti un terreno inviolabile se non è la sua


----------



## Hellseven (11 Aprile 2013)

T-REX ha detto:


> :up::up::up:
> 
> Sei appassionato di aerei?


Mi piace più che altro la storia dell'aviazione militare, soprattutto quella della ww2. Ammiro molto la regia aeronautica. Quel boeing in decollo è una metafora: desiderio di prendere il volo


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ritengo che chi ha aperto il 3d, non avendo specificato se convivente o meno, ha fatto una richiesta specifica
> per cui non richiedeva nulla relativamente ai pruriti, ma al desiderio di andare con un altro uomo nonostante il suo stato gravido



Come al solito il discorso poi si è allargato.

Ho comunque l'impressione che lui cercasse donne.
Ce ne sono capitati alcuni, di passaggio (veloce! :mrgreen nel forum di mamme in attesa...


----------



## Tebe (11 Aprile 2013)

T-REX ha detto:


> Tebe, smettila!!



_mmmhhh..._
non è il tono giusto per rivolgersi ad una vecchia signora, quindi...
No. Non la smetto.

Hai in mente le patelle attaccate allo scoglio?
Ecco.
Ti lascio anche un immagine per semplificarti l'immagine onirica.


----------



## gas (11 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Come al solito il discorso poi si è allargato.
> 
> Ho comunque l'impressione che lui cercasse donne.
> Ce ne sono capitati alcuni, di passaggio (veloce! :mrgreen nel forum di mamme in attesa...


l'autore è un uomo?


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma penso che anche per un uomo una donna con un pancione rappresenti un terreno inviolabile se non è la sua



Perchè?

Mi spiace, non lo capisco.
Sempre lasciando da parte i tradimenti.

Perchè?


----------



## Tebe (11 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Come al solito il discorso poi si è allargato.
> 
> Ho comunque l'impressione che lui cercasse donne.
> Ce ne sono capitati alcuni, di passaggio (veloce! :mrgreen nel forum di mamme in attesa...


cercavano solo donne incinte?
Minchia.


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> l'autore è un uomo?



Uh, ora che lo dici, non lo so...
A me ha dato questa impressione....


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> cercavano solo donne incinte?
> Minchia.



Yep.

Poi c'erano quelli fissati col latte materno.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Giusto per chiarire...
> 
> Se sono incinta e ho voglia di sesso con mio marito, ok.
> Se sono incinta e mio marito mi ha mollato, magari (escludiamo tradimenti per schiarire il campo di discussione) e ho voglia di sesso, è sempre aberrante per voi *desiderare* farlo con qualcun altro?



il desiderio no, non è condannabile

trovo aberrante l'aspetto della dipendenza da. in qualsiasi campo.
per la serie: non ho ciò che mi serve di qua, lo trovo da un'altra parte.

tolto il fatto che un marito che _molla _sarebbe da bastonare a prescindere, posso stare senza sesso durante il tempo della gravidanza (e quello in cui il figlio ha bisogno assoluto di me), l'unico in cui il mio corpo di donna non è solo mio.

è un tempo ristretto, no?

in seconda battuta (anche se meno importante, in ogni caso) non voglio neanche sapere cosa può pensare un uomo, per quanto _amante_ sia, di una donna che pur di trombare con lui passa in secondo piano il figlio che porta in grembo 
è un pensiero ignorante e maschilista, lo so, ma avrà ha il suo peso nel tuo benessere di donna


----------



## gas (11 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Uh, ora che lo dici, non lo so...
> A me ha dato questa impressione....


:rotfl::rotfl: io invece ho risposto pensando fosse una donna :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma penso che anche per un uomo una donna con un pancione rappresenti un terreno inviolabile se non è la sua


Beh per me anche se è la mia...mi faceva senso...
Troppa paura di farle del male...

E poi dopo il parto...
Mi pare ci vogliano dei tempi tecnici

per il ripristino della guest...

poi mi ricordo che era tutta pucci pucci...la cacchina del bebè...

Io mi ero come tapirato...


----------



## gas (11 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Yep.
> 
> *Poi c'erano quelli fissati col latte materno*.


----------



## Tebe (11 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma penso che anche per un uomo una donna con un pancione rappresenti un terreno inviolabile se non è la sua


e se non ha il pancione?
Mica esplodi di panza al primo nano secondo.
Ci sono donne che fino al sesto hanno solo un pò di pancetta.
Non è che per forza deve essere un dirigibile.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi spiace, non capisco io.
> 
> Non è che non trovi brutto il tradimento in gravidanza.
> Anzi, la capisco l'aggravante. Tipo Gian.
> ...


uhm. A parte gli scritti erotici che non mi sono mai venuti spontanei... io in gravidanza ero felice e appagata. Niente aura santificata... ma quei periodi li paragono nel sentire a quelli dell'innamoramento, quando tutto è bello e ti senti invincibile ed incredibilmente euforica. Nonostante avessi problemi, non di coppia, piuttosto gravi. Forse è per come l'ho vissuta che non riesco ad immaginare un vivere diversamente la gravidanza.
Non mancava il desiderio, ma se mi fossi trovata da sola dubito che avrei considerato possibile, in quel periodo, dedicare attenzioni ad una nuova relazione. Però la domanda del 3d era un'altra...


----------



## bruce (11 Aprile 2013)

> ma penso che anche per un uomo una donna con un pancione rappresenti un terreno inviolabile se non è la sua


pensa io l'ho ritenuta inviolabile anche se era la mia....


----------



## Minerva (11 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Perchè?
> 
> Mi spiace, non lo capisco.
> Sempre lasciando da parte i tradimenti.
> ...


ma perché una donna con il pancione se non è la tua difficilmente può attirare sessualmente, intanto.


----------



## T-REX (11 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> _mmmhhh..._
> non è il tono giusto per rivolgersi *ad una vecchia signora*, quindi...
> No. Non la smetto.


Vecchia?? Ma non avevi 25 anni??


----------



## Tebe (11 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Yep.
> 
> Poi c'erano quelli fissati col latte materno.



Madonna.
Questo si che mi fa impressione. Più della donna incinta devo dire.
Molto di più.
Cristo santo che brutta immagine.
Gesù.
:bleah::bleah:


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Aprile 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> e già sei l'apice della deficenza....
> e dovresti giusto giusto sentirti una deficente per almeno il resto della tua esistenza....uno dei motivi per cui non riesco a scindere sesso e amore....per grazia ricevuta della mia famiglia
> 
> 
> ...



E' ovvio che non stiamo parlando delle cime della società civile in termini di prudenza, equilibrio, vita affettiva etc etc.
Altrimenti parleremmo dell'1% della popolazione mondiale... suvvia...

Il mio punto non è dire che va bene farlo. No.
La mia è curiosità... sul termine usato, "aberrante", su questo fremito di disgusto alla sola idea.
Aberrante è qualcosa che va oltre l'umana natura. A me sembra eccessivo, e vorrei capire meglio il punto di vista di chi esprime questo sentimento.
Il perchè di questa risposta emotiva prima ancora che mentale.

Mi chiedo... è culturale, o innato?


----------



## fightclub (11 Aprile 2013)

la mia ex moglie mi ha tradito quando la nostra figlia più piccola aveva un anno e pochi mesi....:unhappy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Yep.
> 
> Poi c'erano quelli fissati col latte materno.


sì ma quella è perversione, secondo me. Lo so che ci sono quelli in fissa, ma obbiettivamente chi va cercando specificatamente una situazione del genere qualche problemino ce l'ha. Pure grosso.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché una donna con il pancione se non è la tua difficilmente può attirare sessualmente, intanto.


Non lo so...
Ma sappi che esiste un filone del cinema porno
in cui si usano come attrici solo donne con il pancione

mi pare che il genere si chiami pregnant...

Ma esiste anche il genere oldier
dove si usano le donne anziane...

Siamo di tante teste.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì ma quella è perversione, secondo me. Lo so che ci sono quelli in fissa, ma obbiettivamente chi va cercando specificatamente una situazione del genere qualche problemino ce l'ha. Pure grosso.


Magari è una parafilia...


----------



## gas (11 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non lo so...
> Ma sappi che esiste un filone del cinema porno
> in cui si usano come attrici solo donne con il pancione
> 
> ...


aberrante in ambedue i casi


----------



## Minerva (11 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e se non ha il pancione?
> Mica esplodi di panza al primo nano secondo.
> Ci sono donne che fino al sesto hanno solo un pò di pancetta.
> Non è che per forza deve essere un dirigibile.


lo dici a me che fino a 7 mesi ero piatta?
però con nausicaa ora si parlava di evidente stato di gravidanza


----------



## Tebe (11 Aprile 2013)

T-REX ha detto:


> Vecchia?? Ma non avevi 25 anni??


Come fai a saperlo?
Infatti sono 25. Per gamba. Che fanno 50.

CHANEL PRESTO!










Tumph! o thump !
Ma come cazzo si scrive tump?
tuhmp!

Mà...


----------



## Minerva (11 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non lo so...
> Ma sappi che esiste un filone del cinema porno
> in cui si usano come attrici solo donne con il pancione
> 
> ...


sono cose che mi fanno schifo.e lo scrivo senza tanti giri di parole .schifo


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> il desiderio no, non è condannabile
> 
> trovo aberrante l'aspetto della dipendenza da. in qualsiasi campo.
> per la serie: non ho ciò che mi serve di qua, lo trovo da un'altra parte.
> ...



Scusa, ma...
a tuo figlio che cambia se intanto fai l'amore?
Sciaguetta, si ciuccia il ditino, tira un sorso di liquido amniotico, fa ciao ciao con la manina, e intanto fa crescere tutti i suoi bellissimi organini interni...

Concordo assolutamente sul fatto che da quando concepisci il tuo corpo non è più solo tuo. Addirittura, io penso che non sia più solo mio fino a che Fra non abbia 50 anni :mrgreen:

Ma a lui non cambia assolutamente nulla se fai sesso (a meno di gravidanza a rischio, e allora è un altro discorso). Anzi, dicono che l'orgasmo faccia bene 

Qua, nel mio esempio, cercavo di tenere fuori i tradimenti perchè _sto cercando di andare al fondo di questo sentimento di repulsione al pensiero di fare l'amore quando c'è un concepito (altrui)_.

Potresti rispondermi ancora, per favore?


----------



## Minerva (11 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusa, ma...
> a tuo figlio che cambia se intanto fai l'amore?
> Sciaguetta, si ciuccia il ditino, tira un sorso di liquido amniotico, fa ciao ciao con la manina, e intanto fa crescere tutti i suoi bellissimi organini interni...
> 
> ...


è un tabù. come l'incesto 
se a te non pare ad altri sì, semplicemente


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché una donna con il pancione se non è la tua difficilmente può attirare sessualmente, intanto.



Falso.
O meglio, può essere per qualcuno, ma assolutamente no per tanti altri.
Per tanti, una donna incinta è bella, sensuale, fertile, prorompente, innocente, matura, un frutto splendido.


----------



## gas (11 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Falso.
> O meglio, può essere per qualcuno, ma assolutamente no per tanti altri.
> Per tanti, una donna incinta è bella, sensuale, fertile, prorompente, innocente, matura, un frutto splendido.


quel qualcuno non potrebbe essere altro che il marito/compagno


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e se non ha il pancione?
> Mica esplodi di panza al primo nano secondo.
> Ci sono donne che fino al sesto hanno solo un pò di pancetta.
> Non è che per forza deve essere un dirigibile.


ma se non si vede...(non era il mio caso, la mia ecografia fu utilizzata per fare lezione agli specializzandi) l'uomo non può saperlo ed eventualmente la questione se la pone solo la donna.
Che ha rapporti sessuali durante la gravidanza con un uomo che non è il padre di suo figlio e glielo tiene pure nascosto... bella immagine.


----------



## Minerva (11 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Falso.
> O meglio, può essere per qualcuno, ma assolutamente no per tanti altri.
> Per tanti, una donna incinta è bella, sensuale, fertile, prorompente, innocente, matura, un frutto splendido.


sensuale la tua donna, tutto il resto certo,anche molto altro,
ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè, l'autore del 3D secondo me cercava donne incinte per fare sesso. Ce ne sono.
> 
> A parte quello, Farfalla, miiiiii
> Ho capito che TU, in una situazione del genere, non ti ci troverai mai  stavo cercando di capire cosa, per te, ci fosse di sbagliato nell'amare fisicamente un uomo che non sia il padre del bambino, anche quando non ci sia nulla di riprovevole con tradimenti di mezzo.
> ...


Dopo, scusa:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Amare fisicamente un uomo mentre porto in grembo il figlio di un altro mi fa ribrezzo. Non so come spiegartelo, non mi sfiorirebbe mai l'idea.
Durante la gravidanza ho avuto rapporti con mio marito fino a due settimane dal parto, capisco che i desideri non si spengano, anzi....
Ma se faccio un figlio lo faccio con un uomo che amo e in quindi l'idea di avere  una relazione mi sembra totalmente fuori luogo
Se mi capita un figlio con un uomo che non vuole ne me ne il bambino e decido di tenermi il bambino, credo che l'ultima cosa che mi possa venire in mente sia scopare con un altro. Avrei in mente, il suo futuro, le mie difficoltà nel crescerlo, ecc ecc


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Aprile 2013)

Mi sa che sono io leggermente fuori la media in questo argomento  e che quello che esprimete sia un sentire molto, molto condiviso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Falso.
> O meglio, può essere per qualcuno, ma assolutamente no per tanti altri.
> Per tanti, una donna incinta è bella, sensuale, fertile, prorompente, innocente, matura, un frutto splendido.


Sì, se è incinta di tuo figlio è più che normale che la trovi attraente e desiderabile. Se è in cinta di un altro, e la desideri perchè è incinta, è meglio fare un giretto alla asl. Secondo me.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ritengo che chi ha aperto il 3d, non avendo specificato se convivente o meno, ha fatto una richiesta specifica
> per cui non richiedeva nulla relativamente ai pruriti, ma al desiderio di andare con un altro uomo nonostante il suo stato gravido





Minerva ha detto:


> ma penso che anche per un uomo una donna con un pancione rappresenti un terreno inviolabile se non è la sua





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> il desiderio no, non è condannabile
> 
> trovo aberrante l'aspetto della dipendenza da. in qualsiasi campo.
> per la serie: non ho ciò che mi serve di qua, lo trovo da un'altra parte.
> ...


:up:



gas ha detto:


>






Tebe ha detto:


> e se non ha il pancione?
> Mica esplodi di panza al primo nano secondo.
> Ci sono donne che fino al sesto hanno solo un pò di pancetta.
> Non è che per forza deve essere un dirigibile.


ma anche se non ha la pancia....Se sai che è incinta di un altro io lo trovo davvero fuori luogo


Tebe ha detto:


> Madonna.
> Questo si che mi fa impressione. Più della donna incinta devo dire.
> Molto di più.
> Cristo santo che brutta immagine.
> ...


Quoto



Minerva ha detto:


> sono cose che mi fanno schifo.e lo scrivo senza tanti giri di parole .schifo





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sì, se è incinta di tuo figlio è più che normale che la trovi attraente e desiderabile. Se è in cinta di un altro, e la desideri perchè è incinta, è meglio fare un giretto alla asl. Secondo me.


:up:


----------



## gas (11 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


un bel riassunto :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusa, ma...
> a tuo figlio che cambia se intanto fai l'amore?
> Sciaguetta, si ciuccia il ditino, tira un sorso di liquido amniotico, fa ciao ciao con la manina, e intanto fa crescere tutti i suoi bellissimi organini interni...
> 
> ...



ho considerato il mio corpo a disposizione di mia figlia per tutta la gravidanza e fino a quando lei non mi ha manifestato che la mia vicinanza cominciava a incombere sui suoi diritti di aprirsi al mondo, indicativamente direi da quando ha avuto tre anni, senza nessuna aura di sacralità, ma perché andava fatto 

mio marito manifestò di non volere rapporti sessuali con me da quando cominciai a ingrassare (quarto mese)
per come vivevo io la gravidanza ha perso una grossa occasione di approfondire e rafforzare il nostro rapporto

avevo molta voglia di farlo...
....ma il sesso è come le ferie, insomma
non è che puoi pretenderlo a prescindere

c'è molto altro da fare durante la gravidanza


e poi la componente della dipendenza, per me è fondamentale
se non sai rinunciare a qualcosa vuol dire che sei dipendente


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> *è un tabù.* come l'incesto
> se a te non pare ad altri sì, semplicemente


Fare l'amore con una donna incinta? Ma che scherzi? E in quale cultura?


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ho considerato il mio corpo a disposizione di mia figlia per tutta la gravidanza e fino a quando lei non mi ha manifestato che la mia vicinanza cominciava a incombere sui suoi diritti di aprirsi al mondo, indicativamente direi da quando ha avuto tre anni, senza nessuna aura di sacralità, ma perché andava fatto
> 
> mio marito manifestò di non volere rapporti sessuali con me da quando cominciai a ingrassare (quarto mese)
> per come vivevo io la gravidanza ha perso una grossa occasione di approfondire e rafforzare il nostro rapporto
> ...


Grazie della precisazione.
Anche se continuo a non capire cosa cambi a tuo figlio se mentre lui se ne sta lì beato tu fai l'amore con un uomo. Non cambia l'"essere a completa disposizione". 
Comincio a capire che sia un tabù che, chissà per qualce motivo, non ho nel sangue come la stragrande maggioranza di persone.

Cmq non pensavo a una dipendenza.
Se uno non sa fare a meno, certo è dipendenza. A quel punto potremmo parlare di ninfomanismo.
Se uno non vede il motivo di rinunciare, e non rinuncia, non è dipendenza. Secondo me.

Rinuncio a mangiare la torta se devo. Se sono diabetica o mi sono messa a dieta.
Non rinuncio solo perchè altrimenti non dimostro di saper rinunciare :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (11 Aprile 2013)

ma il o la utente che ha posto la domanda, che fine ha fatto?

è da un po che arruva gente nuova, pone la domanda e scappa. 

quindi o s'impauriscono o sono un bluff.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Grazie della precisazione.
> Anche se continuo a non capire cosa cambi a tuo figlio se mentre lui se ne sta lì beato tu fai l'amore con un uomo. Non cambia l'"essere a completa disposizione".
> Comincio a capire che sia un tabù che, chissà per qualce motivo, non ho nel sangue come la stragrande maggioranza di persone.
> 
> ...



allora bisogna risalire: quante donne hanno la possibilità di tradire durante la gravidanza? perchè?

perchè la torta non è detto che ci sia

il caso che portavi tu della donna sola incinta che incontra un altro uomo non credo sia la norma


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Aprile 2013)

*comunque*

secondo me non è un tabù

è questione di buon senso


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fare l'amore con una donna incinta? Ma che scherzi? E in quale cultura?



ma qui non si parla se sia o non sia lecito il sesso in gravidanza
si parla di donne che si fanno l'amante mentre sono incinte


----------



## Annuccia (11 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> quel qualcuno non potrebbe essere altro che il marito/compagno


o qualcuno che ti ama....e che ti vorrebbe anche così..
ma a stato di "gonfiamento inoltrato" beh la vedo difficile...


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> allora bisogna risalire: quante donne hanno la possibilità di tradire durante la gravidanza? perchè?
> 
> perchè la torta non è detto che ci sia
> 
> il caso che portavi tu della donna sola incinta che incontra un altro uomo non credo sia la norma


No, non lo è assolutamente, è un caso estremissimo, che ho utilizzato perchè mi ha colpito l'immediatezza con cui si è definita la cosa "aberrante".
E volevo, spurgando la situazione dal tradimento, capire se proprio l'atto in sè, scevro di sentimenti negativi, suscitasse lo stesso disgusto.

Cmq, mi ricordo il film, per me bellissimo, "Willi Signori e vengo da lontano".

Lui si innamora di lei col pancione. Ed è dolcissimo.
E lei è strafiga anche col pancione :mrgreen:

(per chi non conosce il film, sapendo di non rovinare nulla tanto si capisce subito tutto dall'inizio, il compagno di lei muore in un incidente stradale avuto assieme al protagonista, il quale non è riuscito a salvarlo )


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Grazie della precisazione.
> *Anche se continuo a non capire cosa cambi a tuo figlio se mentre lui se ne sta lì beato tu fai l'amore con un uomo. Non cambia l'"essere a completa disposizione". *
> Comincio a capire che sia un tabù che, chissà per quale motivo, non ho nel sangue come la stragrande maggioranza di persone.
> 
> ...



ma infatti per lui non cambia più di tanto
cambia per te


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma qui non si parla se sia o non sia lecito il sesso in gravidanza
> si parla di donne che si fanno l'amante mentre sono incinte


Ah ecco.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> No, non lo è assolutamente, è un caso estremissimo, che ho utilizzato perchè mi ha colpito l'immediatezza con cui si è definita la cosa "aberrante".
> E volevo, spurgando la situazione dal tradimento, capire se proprio l'atto in sè, scevro di sentimenti negativi, suscitasse lo stesso disgusto.
> 
> Cmq, mi ricordo il film, per me bellissimo, "Willi Signori e vengo da lontano".
> ...


Vero deliziosi, ma se non sbaglio non fanno sesso:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma infatti per lui non cambia più di tanto
> cambia per te


:up:
E sinceramente un po' mi sembrerebbe di mancare di rispetto anche a lui


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma infatti per lui non cambia più di tanto
> cambia per te


E allora il punto è proprio fare l'amore o no?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> No, non lo è assolutamente, è un caso estremissimo, che ho utilizzato perchè mi ha colpito l'immediatezza con cui si è definita la cosa "aberrante".
> E volevo, spurgando la situazione dal tradimento, capire se proprio l'atto in sè, scevro di sentimenti negativi, suscitasse lo stesso disgusto.
> 
> Cmq, mi ricordo il film, per me bellissimo, "Willi Signori e vengo da lontano".
> ...


ma l'atto in sè non è disgustoso, chi l'ha detto?


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma infatti per lui non cambia più di tanto
> cambia per te



Mi sembrava la mettessi come una cosa che danneggiava il bimbo.

Cmq, allora mi chiedo cosa cambia per me, inteso come il sè interno della donna di cui parliamo -sempre al di là di tradimenti- se 'sta donna incinta fa l'amore con quest'altro uomo o si fa una pizza fuori con le amiche, o un'ora di piscina.
O se al terzo mese comincia a bestemmiare in turco perchè è stufa di vomitare e comincia a pensare che 'sta maledetta gravidanza è una bella rottura di coglioni, speriamo che esca presto dannazione.

Sempre troppa importanza al sesso, secondo me.

Oppure, come ho già detto, mi manca quel "quid" che condividete voi.
Oppure mi è troppo piaciuto quel film (stupendo per me! L'ho adorato!) e da allora quel tabù o buon senso è sparito :mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vero deliziosi, ma se non sbaglio non fanno sesso:mrgreen:



Ci provano, ma sono fermati dal fatto che le si rompono le acque 

L'ultima scena...  che bella....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E allora il punto è proprio fare l'amore o no?


forse non mi spiego o forse non capisco

prendo il mio esempio, che ho descritto
sono incinta, mio marito non vuole fare sesso con me, io ho voglia di farlo
vado a cercarmi uno che lo faccia con me?

se non è dipendenza questa non so cosa lo sia

non è il bambino sacro, la gravidanza intoccabile e quant'altro, per me
è che sono una deficiente che non sa stare senza scopare per qualche mese ( per me)


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ci provano, ma sono fermati dal fatto che le si rompono le acque
> 
> L'ultima scena... che bella....


non lo ricordavo
Devo averlo rimosso, visto che adoro Nuti e mi sembrava fino a quel momento una bellissima storia d'amore


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> non lo ricordavo
> Devo averlo rimosso, visto che adoro Nuti e mi sembrava fino a quel momento una bellissima storia d'amore


Non lo ricordavo neppure io.


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> non lo ricordavo
> Devo averlo rimosso, visto che adoro Nuti e mi sembrava fino a quel momento una bellissima storia d'amore



Bè... lo è... lo è assolutamente....
Solo perchè vogliono amarsi fisicamente, visto che si amano col cuore, non è più una storia d'amore?


----------



## free (11 Aprile 2013)

ma se si portano i bimbi molto piccoli al nido, non vedo perchè non si possa avere l'amante
non che io sia favorevole agli amanti:mrgreen:, ma sinceramente non mi pare ci sia tutta 'sta differenza avendo figli più grandi


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> forse non mi spiego o forse non capisco
> 
> prendo il mio esempio, che ho descritto
> sono incinta, mio marito non vuole fare sesso con me, io ho voglia di farlo
> ...


condivido ogni parola

Io in compenso in gravidanza credo di aver alzato la media dei nostri rapporti


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> forse non mi spiego o forse non capisco
> 
> prendo il mio esempio, che ho descritto
> sono incinta, mio marito non vuole fare sesso con me, io ho voglia di farlo
> ...



Ok.


----------



## Anais (11 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi sembrava la mettessi come una cosa che danneggiava il bimbo.
> 
> Cmq, allora mi chiedo cosa cambia per me, inteso come il sè interno della donna di cui parliamo -sempre al di là di tradimenti- se 'sta donna incinta fa l'amore con quest'altro uomo o si fa una pizza fuori con le amiche, o un'ora di piscina.
> O se al terzo mese comincia a bestemmiare in turco perchè è stufa di vomitare e comincia a pensare che 'sta maledetta gravidanza è una bella rottura di coglioni, speriamo che esca presto dannazione.
> ...


Ipotizzando che una sia rimasta incinta per sbaglio, credo in effetti  che durante la gestazione abbia altri pensieri per la testa che le impediscono di innamorarsi di qualcuno.
Però...mettiamo il caso ipotetico di una  donna che decide consapevolmente di avere un bambino. Senza un uomo,  affidandosi alla procreazione assistita.
Mettimo che durante i mesi della gravidanza incontri finalmente un uomo che le piaccia veramente e inizi a frequentarlo. Credo verrebbe naturale, se lo stato fisico lo consente, desiderare l'altro anche sessualmente.
Mi sembra però, più difficile che un uomo libero sia interessato a frequentare una quasi neo mamma con pancione. Ma anche li...dipenderà sicuramente dalla maturità della persona.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ok.


comunque
dal punto di vista emotivo non è che la gravidanza sia un momento della vita uniformabile agli altri
se poi è la prima credo che si sia abbastanza prese da tutta una serie di cose, anche interiori

non sono certo quella che ha sacralizzato la maternità, però trovo che certe rinunce a favore di questa alta causa che è la vita di tuo figlio, nel momento in cui è dentro di te, si possono fare

io ho rinunciato a scalare la piramide di chichen itza al sesto mese di gravidanza (nonostante mi sentissi in grado di farlo), e non ci sarei tornata il giorno dopo
vedi se non riesco a stare senza una scopata


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> comunque
> dal punto di vista emotivo non è che la gravidanza sia un momento della vita uniformabile agli altri
> se poi è la prima credo che si sia abbastanza prese da tutta una serie di cose, anche interiori
> 
> ...


:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (11 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusami sono davvero troppo rigida me ne rendo conto ma...
> Se faccio sesso ricreativo, controllo il preservativo. Se è rotto cerco di correre ai ripari.
> Dopodichè se fossi sola, incinta, l'ultimo mio pensiero sarebbe fare sesso..
> *Comunque io ho interpretato diversamente questo post*


quoto tutto

per il neretto idem


----------



## Simy (11 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> forse non mi spiego o forse non capisco
> 
> prendo il mio esempio, che ho descritto
> sono incinta, mio marito non vuole fare sesso con me, io ho voglia di farlo
> ...


verde virtuale


----------



## gas (11 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma il o la utente che ha posto la domanda, che fine ha fatto?
> 
> è da un po che arruva gente nuova, pone la domanda e scappa.
> 
> quindi o s'impauriscono o sono un bluff.


hai ragione
su questo argomento bisognerebbe aprire un 3d

per il quale forse, bisognerebbe proporre il cambiamento sui termini di accesso


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> comunque
> dal punto di vista emotivo non è che la gravidanza sia un momento della vita uniformabile agli altri
> se poi è la prima credo che si sia abbastanza prese da tutta una serie di cose, anche interiori
> 
> ...


Si, ma io non è che sto dicendo che uno non ne possa fare a meno. Mi stavo stupendo che qualcuno pensasse che fosse un tabù.


----------



## Minerva (11 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fare l'amore con una donna incinta? Ma che scherzi? E in quale cultura?


per me e per alcuni. 
a te è capitato?


----------



## Minerva (11 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma qui non si parla se sia o non sia lecito il sesso in gravidanza
> si parla di donne che si fanno l'amante mentre sono incinte


oddio ...spero di non dover precisare che in gravidanza si faccia l'amore


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me e per alcuni.
> a te è capitato?


Ma che t'hanno fatto? Com'è che sei diventata così? Boh. Comunque si, mi è capitato, ovviamente con mia moglie. E non ho mai pensato neanche per un nanosecondo nè che fosse un tabù da infrangere o che.


----------



## Minerva (11 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che t'hanno fatto? Com'è che sei diventata così? Boh. Comunque si, mi è capitato, ovviamente *con mia moglie*. E non ho mai pensato neanche per un nanosecondo nè che fosse un tabù da infrangere o che.


come tutti:sbatti:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che t'hanno fatto? Com'è che sei diventata così? Boh. Comunque si, mi è capitato, *ovviamente con mia moglie*. E non ho mai pensato neanche per un nanosecondo nè che fosse un tabù da infrangere o che.


appunto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che t'hanno fatto? Com'è che sei diventata così? Boh. Comunque si, mi è capitato, ovviamente con mia moglie. E non ho mai pensato neanche per un nanosecondo nè che fosse un tabù da infrangere o che.



il tabù nominato in precedenza si riferiva al ragionevole dubbio che per taluni uomini sia tabù avere rapporti sessuali con una donna in gravidanza che non sia la loro compagna nonchè madre del bimbo
e per alcune donne in gravidanza sia impensabile avere rapporti sessuali con un uomo che non sia il loro compagno nonchè padre del nascituro

in presenza di relazione stabile, si intende


----------



## Daniele (11 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusa, ma...
> a tuo figlio che cambia se intanto fai l'amore?
> Sciaguetta, si ciuccia il ditino, tira un sorso di liquido amniotico, fa ciao ciao con la manina, e intanto fa crescere tutti i suoi bellissimi organini interni...
> 
> ...


Come ti ha risposto Minerva, è paragonabile all'incesto come ripugnanza, poi ci sono persone che praticano tale cosa, ma io se dovessi spupazzarmi una donna in gravidanza, dovrei essere lobotomizzato.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Tumph! o thump !
> Ma come cazzo si scrive tump?
> tuhmp!
> 
> *Mà...


l'hai notato eh??! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (11 Aprile 2013)

tralasciandoil fatto che prima di chiedermi come sto messa non sarebbe male capire quello che stodicendo ,io sono stata poco chiara ma chiara:singleeye:ti ha spiegato molto bene la cosa.
ti faccio una domanda : c'è una bella donna che tipiace: scopri che èincinta.sinceramente non scarti subito l'idea dell'approccio?





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che t'hanno fatto? Com'è che sei diventata così? Boh. Comunque si, mi è capitato, ovviamente con mia moglie. E non ho mai pensato neanche per un nanosecondo nè che fosse un tabù da infrangere o che.


----------



## JON (11 Aprile 2013)

Alla fine la cosa si riduce ad una questione puramente morale.

Certo è che coinvolgere "direttamente" una terza persona (il bimbo) in quel tipo di rapporto può, anzi è, una discriminante di non poco conto. Alla fine è una questione morale, che mi riporta un po' anche alla opinabilità dell'aborto e alla capacità di intendere e volere di un feto.

In questo caso si agisce in base alla propria coscienza.


----------



## Minerva (11 Aprile 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Alla fine la cosa si riduce ad una questione puramente morale.
> 
> Certo è che coinvolgere "direttamente" una terza persona (il bimbo) in quel tipo di rapporto può, anzi è, una discriminante di non poco conto. Alla fine è una questione morale, che mi riporta un po' anche alla opinabilità dell'aborto* e alla capacità di intendere e volere di un feto.
> 
> *In questo caso si agisce in base alla propria coscienza.


no.l'aborto è permesso in un periodo nel quale per me e per altri non c'è vita


----------



## JON (11 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> no.l'aborto è permesso in un periodo nel quale per me e per altri non c'è vita


Per te e per altri come coscienze a se stanti.

Comunque mi tengo alla larga da questo discorso, solo perchè non ho tempo. Con Sterminator ci passai una buona giornata, m'è bastato.


----------



## Minerva (11 Aprile 2013)

JON ha detto:


> *Per te e per altri come coscienze a se stanti*.
> 
> Comunque mi tengo alla larga da questo discorso, solo perchè non ho tempo. Con Sterminator ci passai una buona giornata, m'è bastato.


sì.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> come tutti:sbatti:


Eh no.


----------



## lunaiena (11 Aprile 2013)

unuomononbasta ha detto:


> Vorrei sapere se ci sono donne su questo portale che hanno sentito il bisogno di concedersi scappatelle durante la gravidanza, o con dei figli molto piccoli, e come hanno vissuto la cosa.



Ti spieghi meglio?
sicuro che il figlio sia del marito?


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> il tabù nominato in precedenza si riferiva al ragionevole dubbio che per taluni uomini sia tabù avere rapporti sessuali con una donna in gravidanza che non sia la loro compagna nonchè madre del bimbo
> e per alcune donne in gravidanza sia impensabile avere rapporti sessuali con un uomo che non sia il loro compagno nonchè padre del nascituro
> 
> in presenza di relazione stabile, si intende


Ma non è un tabù manco quello. Tant'è che giusto poco tempo fa qua ci stava uno che raccontava della moglie che in gravidanza andava con un altro. Per dire.


----------



## perplesso (11 Aprile 2013)

unuomononbasta ha detto:


> Vorrei sapere se ci sono donne su questo portale che hanno sentito il bisogno di concedersi scappatelle durante la gravidanza, o con dei figli molto piccoli, e come hanno vissuto la cosa.


è il tuo caso?


----------



## Minerva (11 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è un tabù manco quello. Tant'è che giusto poco tempo fa qua ci stava uno che raccontava della moglie che in gravidanza andava con un altro. Per dire.


tabù è improprio? ok

 tu cosa ne pensi di questa donna


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> tralasciandoil fatto che prima di chiedermi come sto messa non sarebbe male capire quello che stodicendo ,io sono stata poco chiara ma chiara:singleeye:ti ha spiegato molto bene la cosa.
> ti faccio una domanda : c'è una bella donna che tipiace: scopri che èincinta.sinceramente non scarti subito l'idea dell'approccio?



Si, ma ho risposto anche a lei. A Chiara dico. Per la domanda: scarterei l'approccio sicuramente. Ma non per chissà quale tabù, semplicemente perchè a rigor di logica riterrei poco probabile che se approcciassi mi andrebbe bene.


----------



## free (11 Aprile 2013)

vabbè ma se una ha sempre tradito, si farà problemi?
c'è gente che tradisce anche il giorno prima delle nozze...


----------



## Minerva (11 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, ma ho risposto anche a lei. A Chiara dico. Per la domanda: scarterei l'approccio sicuramente. Ma non per chissà quale tabù, *semplicemente perchè a rigor di logica riterrei poco probabile che se approcciassi mi andrebbe bene*.


infatti.perché in teoria e per me i figli si fanno con l'uomo che si ama.
però, sempre secondo me ,non lofaresti anche per una sorta di rispetto che ora non dichiari in quanto sei il solito bastian contrario .


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> vabbè ma se una ha sempre tradito, si farà problemi?
> *c'è gente che tradisce anche il giorno prima delle nozze*...


non c'è paragone di gravità secondo me


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è un tabù manco quello. Tant'è che giusto poco tempo fa qua ci stava uno che raccontava della moglie che in gravidanza andava con un altro. Per dire.


infatti: non abbiamo detto che è una pregiudiziale per tutto il genere umano


----------



## lunaiena (11 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Secondo me non si sta rispondendo perchè la sua domanda è stata messa in modo molto squadrato.
> Non sappiamo nulla di lui, di lei, di come vivevano, se c'è stato un tradimento o no. Se la situazione la sta vivendo lui, un amico o è solo nel suo cervello.
> La domanda è posta a cazzo, atta solo a far raccapricciare.



No la domanda è molto chiara ...
c'è che si sconvolge vomita e si raccapriccia ma sicuramente forse non qui dentro 
ma a qualcuno è successo ...
E lui no chiedeva quando vomitevole sia un gesto del genere ma solo come hannp vissuto la cosa e non come la vivrebbero sapessero che esistono casi del genere...
Non c'è bisogno di specificare vita morte e miracoli del fatto solo rispondere ad una semplice domanda ...

Io no  ci sono passata quindi non posso rispondere alla domanda come l'hpo vissuta...


----------



## free (11 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti.perché in teoria e per me* i figli si fanno con l'uomo che si ama.*
> però, sempre secondo me ,non lofaresti anche per una sorta di rispetto che ora non dichiari in quanto sei il solito bastian contrario .



anche le corna si fanno all'uomo che sia ama?

no perchè qui non si sta parlando di con chi fare figli, ma se una donna incinta dovrebbe astenersi dal fare le corna quando è incinta
se ha sempre avuto amanti, a ben vedere non è che ha tutti 'sti motivi per non farle, secondo me


----------



## devastata (11 Aprile 2013)

unuomononbasta ha detto:


> Vorrei sapere se ci sono donne su questo portale che hanno sentito il bisogno di concedersi scappatelle durante la gravidanza, o con dei figli molto piccoli, e come hanno vissuto la cosa.



Io le scappatelle in gravidanza le facevo correndo in bagno per vomitare, solo per la prima. Mi fa orrore solo pensare ad una donna incinta che pensa a tradire mentre aspetta un bambino, mai dire mai però considerato tutto quello che si sente.
Non ho mai tradito mio marito, ne durante ne dopo le gravidanze.

Avevo una collega, sposata, che considerava gravidanze e figli, due, un fastidio, e che scaricava tutte le incombenze famigliari su altri, vantandosene. Da una cosi forse sarebbe considerato magari normale farlo. Senso materno sotto zero.


----------



## Minerva (11 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> No la domanda è molto chiara ...
> c'è che si sconvolge vomita e si raccapriccia ma sicuramente forse non qui dentro
> ma a qualcuno è successo ...
> E lui no chiedeva quando vomitevole sia un gesto del genere ma solo come hannp vissuto la cosa e non come la vivrebbero sapessero che esistono casi del genere...
> ...


ah ma se dobbiamo rispondere solo a cose in cui passiamo credo che gli argomenti sarebbero davvero limitati.
e per quanto riguarda alla semplice risposta direi che in generel'inclinazone di un forum è quella di argomentare ampliando un po' i punti di vista.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti: non abbiamo detto che è una pregiudiziale per tutto il genere umano


Ma più che altro non è un tabù.


----------



## free (11 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> non c'è paragone di gravità secondo me



per me si equivalgono:

cioè tu fai le corna prima di sposarti, il che vuol dire che forse sarebbe meglio non sposarsi proprio, il che vuol dire che, invece, ti metti in ballo con la tua vita legandoti ad una persona che già cornifichi, senza peraltro che nessuno ti abbia puntato una pistola...insomma, il buongiorno si vede dal mattino


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> anche le corna si fanno all'uomo che sia ama?
> 
> no perchè qui non si sta parlando di con chi fare figli, ma se una donna incinta dovrebbe astenersi dal fare le corna quando è incinta
> se ha sempre avuto amanti, a ben vedere *non è che ha tutti 'sti motivi *per non farle, secondo me



secondo me si.
E soprattutto se ha sempre avuto amanti perchè restare incinta?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> per me si equivalgono:
> 
> cioè tu fai le corna prima di sposarti, il che vuol dire che forse sarebbe meglio non sposarsi proprio, il che vuol dire che, invece, ti metti in ballo con la tua vita legandoti ad una persona che già cornifichi, senza peraltro che nessuno ti abbia puntato una pistola...insomma, il buongiorno si vede dal mattino


sono d'accordo, ma qui c'è di mezzo un figlio che ancora deve nascere.....
Non lo so, io ho tradito quando i miei figli erano già cresciuti e li ho fatti nel momento in cui ero convinta che l'uomo con cui volessi dei figli e con il quale volessi legare il mio futuro era mio marito. In quel periodo se solo avessi minimamente pensato che mio marito non fosse stato l'uomo giusto per me non avrei mai fatto un figlio. non riesco a concepire l'idea di restare incinta e scopare altrove.


----------



## Minerva (11 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma più che altro non è un tabù.


sì, non è tabù. è un'altra roba.
va bene ora?


----------



## free (11 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> secondo me si.
> E soprattutto se ha sempre avuto amanti perchè restare incinta?



bè, prima, perchè restare sposata, no?

però ammetterai che ci sono persone che fanno così, ergo non vedo perchè dovrebbero crearsi problemi una volta incinte


----------



## free (11 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> sono d'accordo, ma qui c'è di mezzo un figlio che ancora deve nascere.....
> Non lo so, io ho tradito quando i miei figli erano già cresciuti e li ho fatti nel momento in cui ero convinta che l'uomo con cui volessi dei figli e con il quale volessi legare il mio futuro era mio marito. In quel periodo se solo avessi minimamente pensato che mio marito non fosse stato l'uomo giusto per me non avrei mai fatto un figlio. non riesco a concepire l'idea di restare incinta e scopare altrove.



ma tu mica hai sempre avuto amanti!

forse vogliono solo il figlio, ed il marito lo "trattano" come prima, vale a dire sempre uguale, no?


----------



## Minerva (11 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> bè, prima, perchè restare sposata, no?
> 
> però ammetterai che ci sono persone che fanno così, ergo non vedo perchè dovrebbero crearsi problemi una volta incinte


ci sono persone che fanno molte cose infami.quindi?


----------



## free (11 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci sono persone che fanno molte cose infami.quindi?



quindi probabilmente è venuta qua un'utente a chiedere se c'è qualcuna che ha avuto questa esperienza


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, non è tabù. è un'altra roba.
> va bene ora?


Ho da fare con Danny, un attimo.


----------



## lunaiena (11 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah ma se dobbiamo rispondere solo a cose in cui passiamo credo che gli argomenti sarebbero davvero limitati.
> e per quanto riguarda alla semplice risposta direi che in generel'inclinazone di un forum è quella di argomentare ampliando un po' i punti di vista.



Non è che ci si debba a limitare a rispondere solo a quello in cui passiamo ci mancherebbe ...
Ma neanche rimanere tanto schifati su una cosa di cui non si conoscono i retroscena ...
Le variabili di una storia sono sempre tante e ad esempio 
se io vado il un posto espongo fatti e trovo solo gente schifata e vomitevole 
me ne vado ed evito di aprirmi undi più...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> per me si equivalgono:
> 
> cioè tu fai le corna prima di sposarti, il che vuol dire che forse sarebbe meglio non sposarsi proprio, il che vuol dire che, invece, ti metti in ballo con la tua vita legandoti ad una persona che già cornifichi, senza peraltro che nessuno ti abbia puntato una pistola...insomma, il buongiorno si vede dal mattino




rispondo io che ho l'istinto materno di una formica

non si equivalgono per nulla


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> bè, prima, perchè restare sposata, no?
> 
> però ammetterai che ci sono persone che fanno così, ergo non vedo perchè dovrebbero crearsi problemi una volta incinte


Ma io non dico che non esistono, esistono eccome
Dico solo che mi fanno ribrezzo



free ha detto:


> ma tu mica hai sempre avuto amanti!
> 
> forse vogliono solo il figlio, ed il marito lo "trattano" come prima, vale a dire sempre uguale, no?


E' questo che trovo vomitevole infatti



Minerva ha detto:


> ci sono persone che fanno molte cose infami.quindi?


:up:


----------



## Minerva (11 Aprile 2013)

perché secondo te avendola poteva raccontare che cosa in particolare, fammi capire?
secondo me è semplice provocazione,
ci sta anche quello che viene a chiedere se c'è qualche pedofilo inlinea





free ha detto:


> quindi probabilmente è venuta qua un'utente a chiedere se c'è qualcuna che ha avuto questa esperienza


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *rispondo io che ho l'istinto materno di una formica
> 
> *non si equivalgono per nulla


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (11 Aprile 2013)

io mi schifo di quel che voglio.retroscena di che? e che vadano non è che ci sono percentuali per far restare la gente .chi se ne frega


lunapiena ha detto:


> Non è che ci si debba a limitare a rispondere solo a quello in cui passiamo ci mancherebbe ...
> Ma neanche rimanere tanto schifati su una cosa di cui non si conoscono i retroscena ...
> Le variabili di una storia sono sempre tante e ad esempio
> se io vado il un posto espongo fatti e trovo solo gente schifata e vomitevole
> me ne vado ed evito di aprirmi undi più...


----------



## free (11 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché secondo te avendola poteva raccontare che cosa in particolare, fammi capire?
> secondo me è semplice provocazione,
> ci sta anche quello che viene a chiedere se c'è qualche pedofilo inlinea



allora, secondo me è probabile che, dato che è venuta fuori 'sta domanda, all'autrice frulli in testa di tradire o l'abbia già fatto, o conosca qualcuno che etc. etc., o provochi

ma perchè dovrei saperlo io?:singleeye:


----------



## free (11 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Ma io non dico che non esistono, esistono eccome
> Dico solo che mi fanno ribrezzo
> *
> 
> ...



ok, anche a me!
ma anche chi si sposa cornificando già...


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ok, anche a me!
> ma anche chi* si sposa cornificando già*...


Sono d'accordo


----------



## free (11 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo



appunto, dicevo solo che, secondo me, chi fa così probabilmente non fa differenza se è incinta o no...
si comporta sempre uguale


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> appunto, dicevo solo che, secondo me, chi fa così probabilmente non fa differenza se è incinta o no...
> si comporta sempre uguale


No secondo me è impossibile non fare differenza


----------



## free (11 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No secondo me è impossibile non fare differenza



vabbè, era per dare una qualche spiegazione di fatti della vita!

tu quale spiegazione daresti?


----------



## lunaiena (11 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> io mi schifo di quel che voglio.retroscena di che? e che vadano non è che ci sono percentuali per far restare la gente .chi se ne frega


Questo è un confessionale da li presumo che chi 
scriva qui abbia la necessità di esprimenre una qualche sorta di turbamento 
e a mio avviso non ha bisogno di schifi o dita puntate contro  e neanche di doversi  in qualche modo vergognare 
di come è e di quello che fa 
ma solo opinioni e di ascolto ...
almeno questa è la mia visione ...


----------



## Minerva (11 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Questo è un confessionale da li presumo che chi
> scriva qui abbia la necessità di esprimenre una qualche sorta di turbamento
> e a mio avviso non ha bisogno di schifi o dita puntate contro  e neanche di doversi  in qualche modo vergognare
> di come è e di quello che fa
> ...


pure io c'ho le visioni .
brava, bene 7+


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> vabbè, era per dare una qualche spiegazione di fatti della vita!
> 
> tu quale spiegazione daresti?


non esiste una spiegazione ne giustificazione secondo me
Ammetto la mia rigidità sull'argomento


----------



## free (11 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> non esiste una spiegazione ne giustificazione secondo me
> Ammetto la mia rigidità sull'argomento



quindi secondo te una che ha sempre tradito il marito avrebbe remore quando è incinta?
non so, io credo di no
molto diverso e inconcepibile il caso in cui inizi a tradire quando rimane incinta...


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> quindi secondo te una che ha sempre tradito il marito *avrebbe remore quando è incinta*?
> non so, io credo di no
> molto diverso e inconcepibile il caso in cui inizi a tradire quando rimane incinta...


Spererei proprio di si
Ma ripeto non capisco perchè restare incinta


----------



## devastata (11 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> quindi secondo te una che ha sempre tradito il marito avrebbe remore quando è incinta?
> non so, io credo di no
> molto diverso e inconcepibile il caso in cui inizi a tradire quando rimane incinta...


S



Sentendo Anna Karenina, ha smesso di vedere l'amante durante le gravidanze e l'allattamento, ed era pronta a riprendere lo svago dopo due anni.


----------



## gas (11 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> quindi secondo te* una che ha sempre tradito il marito avrebbe remore quando è incinta?
> *non so, io credo di no
> molto diverso e inconcepibile il caso in cui inizi a tradire quando rimane incinta...


dovrebbe averne
anche perchè non sarebbe dovuta rimanere incinta


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> dovrebbe averne
> anche perchè non sarebbe dovuta rimanere incinta


In questo 3d scriviamo le stesse cose
Vedi che faccio bene a fare la pigra?


----------



## lunaiena (11 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> pure io c'ho le visioni .
> brava, bene 7+



speravo almeno in un 8
cosi mi abbassa la media uffi...


----------



## gas (11 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> In questo 3d scriviamo le stesse cose
> Vedi che faccio bene a fare la pigra?


ora tocca a me però opcorn:

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (11 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> dovrebbe averne
> anche perchè non sarebbe dovuta rimanere incinta


sì certo
c'è anche chi rimane incinta non del marito e manco lo dice...
insomma cercavo solo di spiegare fatti che purtroppo esistono


----------



## gas (11 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì certo
> *c'è anche chi rimane incinta non del marito *e manco lo dice...
> insomma cercavo solo di spiegare fatti che purtroppo esistono


hai ragionissimo


----------



## gas (11 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> hai ragionissimo


ops non toccava a me replicare perchè.. opcorn:

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (11 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì certo
> c'è anche chi rimane incinta non del marito e manco lo dice...
> insomma cercavo solo di spiegare fatti che purtroppo esistono



infatti 
e l'ho pure scritto...


----------



## free (11 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> infatti
> e l'ho pure scritto...



hai letto del tipo che ha fatto ricorso per non pagare più il mantenimento a due figli non suoi ma di amanti della ex moglie?
ricorso respinto!


----------



## lunaiena (11 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> hai letto del tipo che ha fatto ricorso per non pagare più il mantenimento a due figli non suoi ma di amanti della ex moglie?
> ricorso respinto!



non non l'ho letto 
ma sapeva che non erano suoi o l'ha capito dopo?


La mia fotografa  è rimasta in cinta sposata in apparenza sembrava felicemente 
lei non ha mai fatto parola di avere un amante e nessuno se lo sarebbe mai aspettato 
fatto sta che dopo un bel po dalla nascita ha confesseto che il figlio non era del marito 
separandosi ...
Io presumo che nel frattempo se ne avesse voglia dei rapporti li avesse con l'amante  
e forse li aveva anche con il marito 
quindi non vedo cosa cambia avere rapporti con chicchessia in cinta o meno ...


----------



## free (11 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> non non l'ho letto
> ma sapeva che non erano suoi o l'ha capito dopo?
> 
> 
> ...



credo come il caso della tua fotografa
il marito ha chiesto anche il disconoscimento della paternità, ma non so per quale motivo, non gli hanno tolto l'obbligo di mantenimento


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì certo
> *c'è anche chi rimane incinta non del marito e manco lo dice...
> *insomma cercavo solo di spiegare fatti che purtroppo esistono


Questo il peggio del peggio


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ops non toccava a me replicare perchè.. opcorn:
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ecco appunto


----------



## free (11 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo il peggio del peggio



c'è una gara?


----------



## Minerva (11 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> non non l'ho letto
> ma sapeva che non erano suoi o l'ha capito dopo?
> 
> 
> ...


che cosa cambia...
forse la mancanza di rispetto verso se stessi , gli altri, la maternità
....
è chiaro che al mondo esiste anche ben altro ma continuo a non capire che c'entri.
esistono i ladri...rubare è normale?


----------



## devastata (11 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo il peggio del peggio



Si pareggia con chi lascia figli in giro e non lo confessa alla moglie.


----------



## free (11 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> che cosa cambia...
> forse la mancanza di rispetto verso se stessi , gli altri, la maternità
> ....
> è chiaro che al mondo esiste anche ben altro ma continuo a non capire che c'entri.
> esistono i ladri...rubare è normale?



ma io non capisco...siamo su un forum a tema, no?

non siamo sul forum Furto&Rapina.net, dove, se esiste, ci saranno interessantissime discussioni in merito...


----------



## lunaiena (11 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> credo come il caso della tua fotografa
> il marito ha chiesto anche il disconoscimento della paternità, ma non so per quale motivo, non gli hanno tolto l'obbligo di mantenimento



E' stato un casino 
ma nel caso della mia fotografa l'altro ha riconosciuto il figlio
e vissero felici e contenti finchè l'altro non l'ha scaricata per un'altra


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Si pareggia con chi lascia figli in giro e non lo confessa alla moglie.


:up:


----------



## free (11 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E' stato un casino
> ma nel caso della mia fotografa l'altro ha riconosciuto il figlio
> e vissero felici e contenti finchè l'altro non l'ha scaricata per un'altra



ecco, non so se invece il marito di prima è stato scaricato, oppure viceversa


----------



## lunaiena (11 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> che cosa cambia...
> forse la mancanza di rispetto verso se stessi , gli altri, la maternità
> ....
> è chiaro che al mondo esiste anche ben altro ma continuo a non capire che c'entri.
> esistono i ladri...rubare è normale?



rubare per me non è normale 
ma mi rendo conto che i ladri esistono 
come esiste gente che non ha rispetto per niente e per nessuno che


----------



## Minerva (11 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma io non capisco...siamo su un forum a tema, no?
> 
> non siamo sul forum Furto&Rapina.net, dove, se esiste, ci saranno interessantissime discussioni in merito...


vabbé.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Aprile 2013)

*Lunapiena, Free*

capisco sia difficile da capire, e anche da spiegare, ma non è la stessa cosa 
In qualsiasi momento della vita puó esserci allontanamento dalla propria famiglia, dai figli, dall'unione col proprio partner. Nel momento della gravidanza l'allontanamento dal proprio figlio non è possibile, non solo fisicamente intendo. Può esserlo, e non è detto, in caso di comprovata infermità mentale della madre, dovuta a uno stato di dipendenza da sostanze o da situazioni o da altre persone. Per parlare di casi che conosco io.

Se a dirvelo fosse la tenera madre che ha accudito i figli innamorata persa e contenta di esserlo potrei capire i vostri dubbi in proposito: ma se ve lo dico io, che ho l'istinto materno alquanto ridotto e la natura che non mi dà il secondo figlio apposta per la testa di cazzo che mi ritrovo.......


----------



## Eliade (11 Aprile 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> se esistono direi che sono l'apice della schifezza umana


Quoto.


----------



## lunaiena (11 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> capisco sia difficile da capire, e anche da spiegare, ma non è la stessa cosa
> In qualsiasi momento della vita puó esserci allontanamento dalla propria famiglia, dai figli, dall'unione col proprio partner. *Nel momento della gravidanza l'allontanamento dal proprio figlio non è possibile, non solo fisicamente intendo. Può esserlo, e non è detto, in caso di comprovata infermità mentale della madre, dovuta a uno stato di dipendenza da sostanze o da situazioni o da altre persone*. Per parlare di casi che conosco io.
> 
> Se a dirvelo fosse la tenera madre che ha accudito i figli innamorata persa e contenta di esserlo potrei capire i vostri dubbi in proposito: ma se ve lo dico io, che ho l'istinto materno alquanto ridotto e la natura che non mi dà il secondo figlio apposta per la testa di cazzo che mi ritrovo.......



Non ho capito cosa c'entra con quello che stiamo dicendo noi ...
Io non ho mai parlato di allontanamento dal  proprio figlio
si comparava la gravidanza con il sesso fuori o dentro la coppia ...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non ho capito cosa c'entra con quello che stiamo dicendo noi ...
> Io non ho mai parlato di allontanamento dal  proprio figlio
> si comparava la gravidanza con il sesso fuori o dentro la coppia ...


Il sesso in gravidanza fuori dalla coppia in cui e da cui il figlio è stato concepito è un allontanamento anche dal proprio figlio, tanto piu innaturale in quanto il figlio è dentro di te


----------



## devastata (11 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Il sesso in gravidanza fuori dalla coppia in cui e da cui il figlio è stato concepito è un allontanamento anche dal proprio figlio, tanto piu innaturale in quanto il figlio è dentro di te



Straquoto.


----------



## ex grilla (11 Aprile 2013)

unuomononbasta ha detto:


> Vorrei sapere se ci sono donne su questo portale che hanno sentito il bisogno di concedersi scappatelle durante la gravidanza, o con dei figli molto piccoli, e come hanno vissuto la cosa.


ciao a tutti (mi sono registrata di nuovo, il mio vecchio account è stato cancellato!)

be io ho la mia storia, che è lunga ma che per tanti versi ricorda quello che chiedi tu.
la scrivo anche se so già che molti si indigneranno e mi diranno delle cose molto brutte.. purtroppo non ci sono figli che tengono.. o per lo meno: io davvero non so proprio quanto è più grave un tradimento con figli di mezzo (grandi o piccoli che siano) rispetto a un tradimento senza figli. Alla fine fa male lo stesso.. parlo per me.. si tratta di un'idea di purezza che si rompe.. e che sembra molto difficile recuperare

quando sono rientrata al lavoro dalla maternità mia figlia aveva 9 mesi, un mio collega (sposato) che mi piaceva già da molto prima, ha iniziato a provarci. la storia è lunga.
cmq la prima volta che ci siamo visti la mia bimba aveva 1anno e mezzo. è sempre andata avanti tra tira e molla vari e disastrosi.. alla fine ha funzionato sempre così: che ci mandiamo a quel paese e poi lui ritorna a cercarmi. anche se non abbiamo mai fatto l'amore. 
poi lui ad un certo punto ha iniziato a cercare un bimbo con sua moglie.. è tornato a cercarmi molte volte anche quando la moglie era incinta... tante volte... e non ci siamo visti perchè non volevo io.. ma anche per altri casini che c'erano in mezzo.
cmq l'ultima volta è tornato a cercarmi che mancava pochissimo al parto della moglie. certo che i problemi me li sono fatti, sia per la mia di famiglia, sia per la sua. nonostante questo ci siamo visti (di nuovo!!!) un po' di volte... 
io pensavo: sua moglie è a casa col pancione, lui è qui con me.... 
una mia amica mi ha detto, a proposito dei problemi che mi facevo nei confronti della situazione dell'altro: verso tua figlia è meno "immorale"? la risposta in quel momento è stata no, certo che no... ognuno fa i conti con casa propria.. 
e quando mancava veramente poco al termine della gravidanza, e lui continuava a dirmi che voleva continuare con me, ho colto (credo più o meno inconsciamente) al volo un'occasione che me lo permetteva e l'ho mandato a cagare, in modo brutto. non reggevo la situazione. stavo di merda.
da lì zero, non ci siamo sentiti più. adesso il suo bimbo ha un mese..

il mio tradimento non è stato fisico, non si è mai "consumato" del tutto.. magari fosse stata una bella storia di sesso! 
la storia, tra tutti sti tira e molla, va avanti da tanto.. questo mi causa non pochi pensieri, mi rende nervosa e mi fa soffrire.. e questo si mi fa davvero sentire in colpa verso la mia famiglia.. non sapete quanto mi fa stare male essere nervosa a casa mia per causa dell'altro.. ed è anche la cosa che cerco di evitare, anche se non sempre ci riesco..

io non avrei mai e poi mai potuto tradire il mio compagno quando ero incinta, o quando la nostra bimba era appena nata, o piccola piccola. quello è stato un momento magico, tra noi due, che ricordo veramente come uno dei più belli tra quelli con il mio compagno (13 anni insieme)...
e anche prima di rimanere incinta, prima di andare a vivere insieme io avrei messo la mano sul fuoco sul fatto che non avrei mai tradito il mio compagno.. prima di incontrare lui.


----------



## devastata (11 Aprile 2013)

Un tradimento 'mai consumato del tutto?', è pura ipocrisia, cosa cambia verso tuo marito e sua moglie?


----------



## ex grilla (11 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Un tradimento 'mai consumato del tutto?', è pura ipocrisia, cosa cambia verso tuo marito e sua moglie?


Infatti non cambia nulla. tradimento e' stato.


----------



## lunaiena (11 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Il sesso in gravidanza fuori dalla coppia in cui e da cui il figlio è stato concepito è un allontanamento anche dal proprio figlio, tanto piu innaturale in quanto il figlio è dentro di te


Non sono mai stata in cinta e qundi non si come ci si sente 
Ora potrò fare una domanda che non c'entra nulla e forse non ha senso
Allora supponiamo che il figlio che porto dentro non sia mmio come mi devo comportare?
niente sesso extra perché innaturale?


----------



## Eliade (11 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Allora supponiamo che il figlio che porto dentro non sia mmio come mi devo comportare?



Sarebbe?


----------



## lunaiena (11 Aprile 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sarebbe?



Nel senso che ho una gravidanza ma il figlio non è mio
ho affittato l'utero...


ho un'amica che.........:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (11 Aprile 2013)

Non tutte le donne hanno l'istinto materno equiparato ad altre 
e non fa di loro delle donne schifose...
 Sul fatto che una  donna in gravidanza si faccia sbattere da chicchessia se già prima non si faceva scrupoli a farlo 
non vedo il motivo perché durante si debba fare qualche scrupolo ...
poi per il fatto che ti allontani la vedo proprio una cavolta proprio perché in molti 
stati è legale affittare l'utero e questo avviene anche da parte di donne single e non che pportano in grembo figli 
non loro è che immagino anzi spero che durante la gravidanza dei rapporti c'è li abbiano o con il loro partner o con partner occasionali...

quindi chiedo per voi che donne sono queste da vomito ?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Giusto per chiarire...
> 
> Se sono incinta e ho voglia di sesso con mio marito, ok.
> Se sono incinta e mio marito mi ha mollato, magari (escludiamo tradimenti per schiarire il campo di discussione) e ho voglia di sesso, è sempre aberrante per voi desiderare farlo con qualcun altro?


E se c'è l'invasione delle cavallette?:sonar:


----------



## devastata (11 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non tutte le donne hanno l'istinto materno equiparato ad altre
> e non fa di loro delle donne schifose...
> Sul fatto che una  donna in gravidanza *si faccia sbattere da chicchessia se già prima non si faceva scrupoli a farlo *
> non vedo il motivo perché durante si debba fare qualche scrupolo ...
> ...



SI, PER ME SI.


----------



## devastata (11 Aprile 2013)

Originariamente Scritto da *Nausicaa* 
Giusto per chiarire...

Se sono incinta e ho voglia di sesso con mio marito, ok.
Se sono incinta e mio marito mi ha mollato, magari (escludiamo tradimenti per schiarire il campo di discussione) e ho voglia di sesso, è sempre aberrante per voi desiderare farlo con qualcun altro?


Io avrei altro da pensare in quella situazione.


----------



## lunaiena (11 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> SI, PER ME SI.


Ma no dai ...
in corsivo pure!


----------



## Minerva (11 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> *Non tutte le donne hanno l'istinto materno equiparato ad altre
> e non fa di loro delle donne schifose...
> *Sul fatto che una donna in gravidanza si faccia sbattere da chicchessia se già prima non si faceva scrupoli a farlo
> non vedo il motivo perché durante si debba fare qualche scrupolo ...
> ...


questa premessa c'entra come i cavoli a merenda ed è l'esempio di come si possa stravolgere le idee altrui quando si desidera andare controcorrente per la semplice voglia di farlo.
il resto per me è delirante


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma penso che anche per un uomo una donna con un pancione rappresenti un terreno inviolabile se non è la sua





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> il desiderio no, non è condannabile
> 
> trovo aberrante l'aspetto della dipendenza da. in qualsiasi campo.
> per la serie: non ho ciò che mi serve di qua, lo trovo da un'altra parte.
> ...





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> uhm. A parte gli scritti erotici che non mi sono mai venuti spontanei... io in gravidanza ero felice e appagata. Niente aura santificata... ma quei periodi li paragono nel sentire a quelli dell'innamoramento, quando tutto è bello e ti senti invincibile ed incredibilmente euforica. Nonostante avessi problemi, non di coppia, piuttosto gravi. Forse è per come l'ho vissuta che non riesco ad immaginare un vivere diversamente la gravidanza.
> Non mancava il desiderio, ma se mi fossi trovata da sola dubito che avrei considerato possibile, in quel periodo, dedicare attenzioni ad una nuova relazione. Però la domanda del 3d era un'altra...





Nausicaa ha detto:


> E' ovvio che non stiamo parlando delle cime della società civile in termini di prudenza, equilibrio, vita affettiva etc etc.
> Altrimenti parleremmo dell'1% della popolazione mondiale... suvvia...
> 
> Il mio punto non è dire che va bene farlo. No.
> ...


Per me era proprio naturale. Io mi sentivo (lasciamo stare se era vero reciprocamente) in una fase di comunione profonda col padre. Il sesso c'era ed era un rafforzare l'unione, nei momenti in cui non prevaleva la stanchezza.  Nei primi mesi, quando non si vedeva e non "sentivo" il bambino, mi sentivo (ed ero) bellissima e potente ma se fossi stata sola o abbandonata avrei avuto tali preoccupazioni da non considerare il sesso. Un altro mi avrebbe proprio dato repulsione un po' come il caffè o la puzza dei camion.


----------



## lunaiena (11 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa premessa c'entra come i cavoli a merenda ed è l'esempio di come si possa stravolgere le idee altrui quando si desidera andare controcorrente per la semplice voglia di farlo.
> il resto per me è delirante



Che sia delirante ma di fatto esiste...

per il resto sei fuori strada..


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Aprile 2013)

unuomononbasta ha detto:


> Vorrei sapere se ci sono donne su questo portale che hanno sentito il bisogno di concedersi scappatelle durante la gravidanza, o con dei figli molto piccoli, e come hanno vissuto la cosa.


 Ma come ti è venuta in mente questa domanda ??? Il bisogno di concederei scappatelle , cioè la gravidanza che diventa l'origine del desiderio di tradire "tanto per " ?  Per me è inimmaginabile sta cosa


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ho considerato il mio corpo a disposizione di mia figlia per tutta la gravidanza e fino a quando lei non mi ha manifestato che la mia vicinanza cominciava a incombere sui suoi diritti di aprirsi al mondo, indicativamente direi da quando ha avuto tre anni, senza nessuna aura di sacralità, ma perché andava fatto
> 
> mio marito manifestò di non volere rapporti sessuali con me da quando cominciai a ingrassare (quarto mese)
> per come vivevo io la gravidanza ha perso una grossa occasione di approfondire e rafforzare il nostro rapporto
> ...


:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Giusto per chiarire...
> 
> Se sono incinta e ho voglia di sesso con mio marito, ok.
> Se sono incinta e mio marito mi ha mollato, magari (escludiamo tradimenti per schiarire il campo di discussione) e ho voglia di sesso, è sempre aberrante per voi desiderare farlo con qualcun altro?


Ma uno a caso ???  Ariboh


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Perchè?
> 
> Immagina qualcosa di ancora più "libero" dai sentimenti per il padre.
> Sei rimasta incinta perchè si è rotto il preservativo quando stavate facendo sesso ricreativo. Vi volete bene, ma non vi amate.
> ...


Ma non è una scappatella


----------



## Spider (11 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:


approfitto della Brunetta (bacio) per agganciarmi.

ma mi spiegate perchè, da quando sono qui dentro,
 non c'è cosa peggiore per donne e uomini 
che le corna durante la gravidanza o subito dopo?
perchè e questo anche incalliti traditori, 
colpevolizzate molto il fatto?
c'è da pensare, cosa cambia?
e se cambia, allora comunque in toto 
le corna son sbagliate...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ipotizzando che una sia rimasta incinta per sbaglio, credo in effetti  che durante la gestazione abbia altri pensieri per la testa che le impediscono di innamorarsi di qualcuno.
> Però...mettiamo il caso ipotetico di una  donna che decide consapevolmente di avere un bambino. Senza un uomo,  affidandosi alla procreazione assistita.
> *Mettimo che durante i mesi della gravidanza incontri finalmente un uomo che le piaccia veramente e inizi a frequentarlo. Credo verrebbe naturale, se lo stato fisico lo consente, desiderare l'altro anche sessualmente.*
> Mi sembra però, più difficile che un uomo libero sia interessato a frequentare una quasi neo mamma con pancione. Ma anche li...dipenderà sicuramente dalla maturità della persona.


L'ho visto! Non ricordo il titolo. Era con JL. Era poco credibile anche con una buona sceneggiatura.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> comunque
> dal punto di vista emotivo non è che la gravidanza sia un momento della vita uniformabile agli altri
> se poi è la prima credo che si sia abbastanza prese da tutta una serie di cose, anche interiori
> 
> ...


Quasi quasi ti do della moralista:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa premessa c'entra come i cavoli a merenda ed è l'esempio di come si possa stravolgere le idee altrui quando si desidera andare controcorrente per la semplice voglia di farlo.
> il resto per me è delirante


Beh e che c'è di strano minni...

quante volte TU

hai fatto con il conte

quello di cui ora fornisci l'esempio...EH?

Ed è questo l'unico motivo per cui TU non mi piaci...

Perchè tenti sempre di stravolgere le idee altrui.

Ed solo su questo punto che ti dico
NOn mi cucchi.

COme si sta dall'altra parte minnie?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, non è tabù. è un'altra roba.
> va bene ora?


Ci sono tabù diffusi in quasi tutte le culture (come l'incesto presente quasi universalmente in modo più o meno restrittivo-cugini sì o no; parenti acquisiti sì o no- obbligo di sposare la cognata rimasta vedova nella Bibbia- mentre era non solo praticato ma inevitabile presso le famiglie dei faraoni) e altri più rari. Il tabù è legato al sacro. Più il dare la vita è considerato sacro più sono tabù i rapporti sessuali. Perciò tabù è un termine adeguato :up:


----------



## Minerva (11 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> approfitto della Brunetta (bacio) per agganciarmi.
> 
> ma mi spiegate perchè, da quando sono qui dentro,
> non c'è cosa peggiore per donne e uomini
> ...


la differenza è la vita che hai deciso di mettere al mondo ...ti sembra poco ?
mi sembra talmente naturale che mi sgomentano queste domande


----------



## The Cheater (11 Aprile 2013)

Quindi c'è il rischio concreto che mia moglie con quel pancione che si ritrova non va ai corsi per parto, non va a comprare scarpette, vestitini, vedere regali, cameretta, carta da parati, mobilucci, non va a comprare mille vestitini e pigiamini...

...ma in realtà va a scopare???

Sta stronza...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> non non l'ho letto
> ma sapeva che non erano suoi o l'ha capito dopo?
> 
> 
> ...


Non cambia molto per una persona che si comporta in quel modo. E' stato chiesto un parere personale e in modo molto personale è stato risposto.


----------



## Spider (11 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la differenza è la vita che hai deciso di mettere al mondo ...ti sembra poco ?
> mi sembra talmente naturale che mi sgomentano queste domande


che bello il rosso e il nero...
pop art?????
dico che un tradimento è un tradimento.
ok, ci sono i figli.. ma non è che uno
 ha smesso di vivere o provare emozioni.
voi cercate una parentesi, nel dramma,
 che non ha ragione di essere.


----------



## Spider (11 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Quindi c'è il rischio concreto che mia moglie con quel pancione che si ritrova non va ai corsi per parto, non va a comprare scarpette, vestitini, vedere regali, cameretta, carta da parati, mobilucci, non va a comprare mille vestitini e pigiamini...
> 
> ...ma in realtà va a scopare???
> 
> Sta stronza...


naturalmente sarebbe,
 "doppia mignotta"!!!!!!!


----------



## Minerva (11 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> che bello il rosso e il nero...
> pop art?????
> dico che un tradimento è un tradimento.
> ok, ci sono i figli.. *ma non è che uno
> ...


?


----------



## Spider (11 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ?


dicevo...

se uno tardisce, tradisce. 
non è perchè è gravido o allatta
 che viene meno la forza del tradimento.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non tutte le donne hanno l'istinto materno equiparato ad altre
> e non fa di loro delle donne schifose...
> Sul fatto che una  donna in gravidanza si faccia sbattere da chicchessia se già prima non si faceva scrupoli a farlo
> non vedo il motivo perché durante si debba fare qualche scrupolo ...
> ...


Io ho avuto due figli. Per me è impensabile l'idea di "affittare" l'utero. Una gravidanza è una cosa impegnativa anche quando tutto va perfettamente, come è stato per me (ottima salute, niente nausee, parto relativamente breve e naturale), non si ha garanzia che ogni parto sia così. Offrirsi di farlo per un'altra persona sarebbe per me inaccettabile. Non so le motivazioni di chi lo fa. Chiaramente in un caso del genere una farebbe sesso con il proprio compagno che nulla ha a che fare la gravidanza. Non riesco a immaginarlo per me.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> approfitto della Brunetta (bacio) per agganciarmi.
> 
> ma mi spiegate perchè, da quando sono qui dentro,
> non c'è cosa peggiore per donne e uomini
> ...


Per me sono generalmente sbagliate . La domanda chiedeva un parere personale su un aspetto personale. In modo personale io ho risposto e anche le altre. Non escludo al 100% la possibilità di tradire, al 99% sì:mexican:, ma escludo che avrei potuto farlo in gravidanza. Tu sei mai stato incinto:carneval:?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> che bello il rosso e il nero...
> pop art?????
> dico che un tradimento è un tradimento.
> ok, ci sono i figli.. ma non è che uno
> ...


Non è UNO è una. Per me (e per molte altre a quanto leggo e per tutte le donne con cui sono stata i confidenza) il coinvolgimento emotivo legato alla gravidanza, al parto, ai primi mesi di vita del bambino e all'allattamento era talmente totalizzante ed appagante che poteva lasciare spazio solo per coinvolgimenti emotivi altrettanto importanti e viscerali quali il mio compagno e l'altro figlio.


----------



## lunaiena (11 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho avuto due figli. Per me è impensabile l'idea di "affittare" l'utero. Una gravidanza è una cosa impegnativa anche quando tutto va perfettamente, come è stato per me (ottima salute, niente nausee, parto relativamente breve e naturale), non si ha garanzia che ogni parto sia così. Offrirsi di farlo per un'altra persona sarebbe per me inaccettabile. Non so le motivazioni di chi lo fa. Chiaramente in un caso del genere una farebbe sesso con il proprio compagno che nulla ha a che fare la gravidanza. Non riesco a immaginarlo per me.



Per me anche sarebbe impensabile 
per il fatto che non sarei sicura di riuscire a staccarmi da 
questa cosa che mi porto dentro...
Ma ci sono molte altre cose umanamente possibili per me impensabili ...
e non penso che questo faccia di me o di chiunque altro una persona schifosa...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Per me anche sarebbe impensabile
> per il fatto che non sarei sicura di riuscire a staccarmi da
> questa cosa che mi porto dentro...
> Ma ci sono molte altre cose umanamente possibili per me impensabili ...
> e non penso che questo faccia di me o di chiunque altro una persona schifosa...


Io non ho detto schifosa a nessuno. A me farebbe ribrezzo farlo e fa un po' schifo a sentirlo. Altra cosa è considerare una persona schifosa.


----------



## Spider (11 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è UNO è una. Per me (e per molte altre a quanto leggo e per tutte le donne con cui sono stata i confidenza) il coinvolgimento emotivo legato alla gravidanza, al parto, ai primi mesi di vita del bambino e all'allattamento era talmente totalizzante ed appagante che poteva lasciare spazio solo per coinvolgimenti emotivi altrettanto importanti e viscerali quali il mio compagno e l'altro figlio.


sta brunetta, sempre a guardare l'articolo.
uno, la , il , una... insomma.
ma quando cazzo ti evolvi?
secondo voi al di là delle pippe mentali che vi fate c'è
una differenza tra il tardite in uno stato fisico,
 piuttosto che in un altro?
*hai perso l'essenza del tradimento, la vera origine.
donna.*


----------



## Minerva (11 Aprile 2013)

uno stato fisico....un figlio??





Spider ha detto:


> sta brunetta, sempre a guardare l'articolo.
> uno, la , il , una... insomma.
> ma quando cazzo ti evolvi?
> secondo voi al di là delle pippe mentali che vi fate c'è
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> sta brunetta, sempre a guardare l'articolo.
> uno, la , il , una... insomma.
> ma quando cazzo ti evolvi?
> secondo voi al di là delle pippe mentali che vi fate c'è
> ...


Tu non sei stato gravido. Quindi potresti considerare quel che ti viene detto da chi lo è stata e lo sono state tutte quelle che in questa discussione hanno risposto.


----------



## Spider (11 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> uno stato fisico....un figlio??


ossignù.
intedevo fisico e mentale, emotivo e 
quanto altro tu ci voglia cazzo mettere.
resta il fatto, che tuo marito è tuo marito quindi fuori da te, è il figlio non c'entra un cazzo. comunque.
come dire che se scopassi di più con tuo marito durante la gravidanza o durante l'allattamento *sei strana.*

nonè uguale non scopi con tuo marito, scopi con l'amante. non cambia.
allora dite che scopare in garvidanza non è consono...non è bello, fate prima.


----------



## free (11 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> capisco sia difficile da capire, e anche da spiegare, ma non è la stessa cosa
> In qualsiasi momento della vita puó esserci allontanamento dalla propria famiglia, dai figli, dall'unione col proprio partner. Nel momento della gravidanza l'allontanamento dal proprio figlio non è possibile, non solo fisicamente intendo. Può esserlo, e non è detto, in caso di comprovata infermità mentale della madre, dovuta a uno stato di dipendenza da sostanze o da situazioni o da altre persone. Per parlare di casi che conosco io.
> 
> Se a dirvelo fosse la tenera madre che ha accudito i figli innamorata persa e contenta di esserlo potrei capire i vostri dubbi in proposito: ma se ve lo dico io, che ho l'istinto materno alquanto ridotto e la natura che non mi dà il secondo figlio apposta per la testa di cazzo che mi ritrovo.......



ma io mica ho espresso dubbi

ho solo provato a fare un'ipotesi, e cioè: probabilmente se una ha sempre avuto amanti potrebbe essere che non cambi atteggiamento, anche se incinta
ovvero, vuole il figlio ma con il marito si comporta sempre uguale

se poi la domanda invece era, in modo più specifico, se può essere la gravidanza che faccia venire il desiderio di fare sesso extra, non saprei ma mi pare alquanto strano


----------



## lunaiena (11 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ho detto schifosa a nessuno. A me farebbe ribrezzo farlo e fa un po' schifo a sentirlo. Altra cosa è considerare una persona schifosa.


Lo so ...


----------



## Spider (11 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu non sei stato gravido. Quindi potresti considerare quel che ti viene detto da chi lo è stata e lo sono state tutte quelle che in questa discussione hanno risposto.


a me non frega un cazzo, se non sono gravido...
non vorrei mai esserlo( escluso BOWIE naturalmente)....
come dire che tu non possa parlare di prepuzio, o coglioni gonfi!!!
magari puoi sempre dire la tua,
 e questa discriminamte non ti fa onore. gulp!
non è cosi che mi metti a tacere.
cose di donne. sob!
ma rispondi serieamente.
non sono una donna , ma cosa fai per farmi capire oltre a dire ...
non è giusto, io non riuscirei... è immorale... non ci penso al sesso...
e tutte le fregancce che vi escono?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Quindi c'è il rischio concreto che mia moglie con quel pancione che si ritrova non va ai corsi per parto, non va a comprare scarpette, vestitini, vedere regali, cameretta, carta da parati, mobilucci, non va a comprare mille vestitini e pigiamini...
> 
> ...ma in realtà va a scopare???
> 
> Sta stronza...


Ma solo se trova nel sexy shop...il completino premaman idoneo...
E capisci...che non è facile...
Entrare in certi negozi e chiedere certi articoli...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> a me non frega un cazzo, se non sono gravido...
> non vorrei mai esserlo( escluso BOWIE naturalmente)....
> come dire che tu non possa parlare di prepuzio, o coglioni gonfi!!!
> magari puoi sempre dire la tua,
> ...


e aggiungi...
e non è corretto
e non è obiettivo...
e non è morale
e non è etico
e non è pensabile
e non è accettabile
e non è auspicabile
e non è digeribile
e non è bevibile
e non è scopabile
e non è amabile

e la litania continua...apa:apa:apa:apa:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma io mica ho espresso dubbi
> 
> ho solo provato a fare un'ipotesi, e cioè: probabilmente se una ha sempre avuto amanti potrebbe essere che non cambi atteggiamento, anche se incinta
> ovvero, vuole il figlio ma con il marito si comporta sempre uguale
> ...


Certo free, immagino che al mondo esista di tutto, donne che non hanno cambiato atteggiamento col marito e che nonostante tutto ci fanno uno o più figli. Ne ho anche conosciute, a dire il vero: donne che comunque non si sono comportate bene, e non tanto perché tradivano il marito anche coi bambini piccoli, ma perché questo comportava un loro estremo svilimento per tenersi a tutti i costi quell'amante. Con bimbi piccoli, pensavo, tu ritieni prioritario tenerti l'amante: bene.
Ma ammettiamo pure che si tratti di caso anomalo ed estremo.


----------



## Spider (11 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo free, immagino che al mondo esista di tutto, donne che non hanno cambiato atteggiamento col marito e che nonostante tutto ci fanno uno o più figli. Ne ho anche conosciute, a dire il vero: donne che comunque non si sono comportate bene, e non tanto perché tradivano il marito anche coi bambini piccoli, ma perché questo comportava un loro estremo svilimento per tenersi a tutti i costi quell'amante. Con bimbi piccoli, pensavo, tu ritieni prioritario tenerti l'amante: bene.
> Ma ammettiamo pure che si tratti di caso anomalo ed estremo.


a me il tradimento "eslcusa" la gravidanza...
mi sembra pura ipocrisia.
se cosi fosse, significa che io so quando e come tradire,
 se si potesse scegliere razionalmente quando tradire,
 voi "traditori" non avreste più nessun appello.
nessuna improbabile scusa.


----------



## free (11 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo free, immagino che al mondo esista di tutto, donne che non hanno cambiato atteggiamento col marito e che nonostante tutto ci fanno uno o più figli. Ne ho anche conosciute, a dire il vero: donne che comunque non si sono comportate bene, e non tanto perché tradivano il marito anche coi bambini piccoli, ma perché questo comportava un loro estremo svilimento per tenersi a tutti i costi quell'amante. Con bimbi piccoli, pensavo, tu ritieni prioritario tenerti l'amante: bene.
> Ma ammettiamo pure che si tratti di caso anomalo ed estremo.


era una domanda fatta da un'utente, non ha molto senso rispondere: ma che schifo!...no?

per quanto riguarda i bimbi piccoli, ho già risposto che, anche qui, se una li porta al nido, non vedo che differenza ci sia
sempre considerando che a lei vada bene avere costantemente 'sto benedetto amante, ovvio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> a me il tradimento "eslcusa" la gravidanza...
> mi sembra pura ipocrisia.
> se cosi fosse, significa che io so quando e come tradire,
> se si potesse scegliere razionalmente quando tradire,
> ...


Spider, fammo a capisse:
non è che ritengo più infame il loro tradimento perché così sento più leggero il mio.
Il tradimento parte dalla testa e dalla volontà di metterlo in atto. Un figlio in pancia o attaccato alle tette 12 ore su 24 sostituisce quella volontà con un' altra più forte.


----------



## free (11 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> a me il tradimento "eslcusa" la gravidanza...
> mi sembra pura ipocrisia.
> se cosi fosse, significa che io so quando e come tradire,
> se si potesse scegliere razionalmente quando tradire,
> ...



perchè, secondo te non si sceglie come e quando tradire?


----------



## Spider (11 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> era una domanda fatta da un'utente, non ha molto senso rispondere: ma che schifo!...no?
> 
> per quanto riguarda i bimbi piccoli, ho già risposto che, anche qui, se una li porta al nido, non vedo che differenza ci sia
> sempre considerando che a lei vada bene avere costantemente 'sto benedetto amante, ovvio


il problema è che non ci si libera dal concetto di "mamma".
e in italia si sa, il concetto, l'idea di mamma è sacro.
per cui puoi pure scopare quanto ti pare con  chi cazzzo ti pare...
 ma  se sei garvida o in odor di pannolino...
 devi fare  al mamma, essere mamma, sentirti mamma...
se scopi e per di più con un altro, sei sporca, mamma indegna, perchè?
perchè in fondo non tradisci il maritozzo, ma il tuo essere mamma, la tua essenza.
forse solo in questo caso.. una donna che tradisce si sente indegna.
tradisce non il suo uomo.. ma il suo "focolare"
cioè tradisce se stessa.


----------



## Spider (11 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> perchè, secondo te non si sceglie come e quando tradire?


no, 
so per certo, 
che a volte è inevitabile.


----------



## free (11 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Spider, fammo a capisse:
> non è che ritengo più infame il loro tradimento perché così sento più leggero il mio.
> Il tradimento parte dalla testa e dalla volontà di metterlo in atto. Un figlio in pancia o attaccato alle tette 12 ore su 24 sostituisce quella volontà con un' altra più forte.



appunto, magari una vuole non pensare per qualche ora alla gravidanza etc. e cerca l'amante, che ne sappiamo?


----------



## sienne (11 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> che bello il rosso e il nero...
> pop art?????
> dico che un tradimento è un tradimento.
> ok, ci sono i figli.. *ma non è che uno
> ...


Ciao,

parlo per come l'ho vissuta io ...
il mio compagno ed io, in quel periodo, avevamo due abitazioni molto distanti
motivi di lavoro ecc. 

era più incinto lui di me  ... 
il fatto è proprio il contrario, si vive e si provano emozioni alla massima potenza.
ma sono emozioni nuove! emozioni, che ti portano a concentrarti su te stessa e su ciò che cresce in te. 
cresce quel senso di proteggere, ci si organizza, si ha voglia di progettare ecc. 
il sesso ... diventa come una colla tra i due, come se volesse rafforzare l'unione ...
come una preparazione ... assume persino un altro ruolo ... un ruolo, che difficilmente può essere 
sostituito da un'altra persona esterna a ciò ... 

abbiamo vissuto una gravidanza, quasi in simbiosi ... nonostante io sia qualcuno che ha 
bisogno di tanti spazi ... cioè la vicinanza non mi piace tanto. 

credo, che se ti lasci sfuggire o non permetti alla potenza che ha la chimica dentro di te,
di vivere la gravidanza fino in fondo, con tutte le emozioni ... perdi una bella esperienza ...

ed io avevo il diabete ... mi ero ingrassata oltre 25 kg ... ecc. ecc.
ma ero leggera ... soddisfatta ... e avevo tanta fame ... e una voglia di fare ... 

sienne


----------



## The Cheater (11 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> a me il tradimento "eslcusa" la gravidanza...
> mi sembra pura ipocrisia.
> se cosi fosse, significa che io so quando e come tradire,
> se si potesse scegliere razionalmente quando tradire,
> ...


Vabe dai
Anche fare rapine è un reato sempre e comunque...ma farlo, chessó, durante un funerale o nella casa di due vecchietti è un po' più da gente di merda...non trovi???

...tra il bianco e il nero esistono innumerevoli sfumature (cinquanta?!?!?) di grigio, eh???


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> a me non frega un cazzo, se non sono gravido...
> non vorrei mai esserlo( escluso BOWIE naturalmente)....
> come dire che tu non possa parlare di prepuzio, o coglioni gonfi!!!
> magari puoi sempre dire la tua,
> ...


In effetti non ho la  più pallida idea di cosa possiate sentire quando prendete una ginocchiata nei coglioni. Però potrei provare a capirlo dandotela :carneval: la ginocchiata eh. Se si parla di gravidanza chi ha vissuto quell'esperienza ha detto come si è sentita. Cos'altro avremmo potuto dire?


----------



## free (11 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> no,
> so per certo,
> che a volte è inevitabile.



per certo? come mai?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> era una domanda fatta da un'utente, non ha molto senso rispondere: ma che schifo!...no?
> 
> per quanto riguarda i bimbi piccoli, ho già risposto che, anche qui, se una li porta al nido, non vedo che differenza ci sia
> sempre considerando che a lei vada bene avere costantemente 'sto benedetto amante, ovvio


Ho già spiegato il mio punto di vista che riguarda il coinvolgimento emotivo. Cosa c'entra con l'andare a lavorare e portarli al nido non lo capisco.


----------



## Spider (11 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In effetti non ho la  più pallida idea di cosa possiate sentire quando prendete una ginocchiata nei coglioni. *Però potrei provare a capirlo dandotela *:carneval: la ginocchiata eh. Se si parla di gravidanza chi ha vissuto quell'esperienza ha detto come si è sentita. Cos'altro avremmo potuto dire?


ok, va bene...
dopo però me lo fai un massaggino?????


----------



## free (11 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In effetti non ho la  più pallida idea di cosa possiate sentire quando prendete una ginocchiata nei coglioni. Però potrei provare a capirlo dandotela :carneval: la ginocchiata eh. Se si parla di gravidanza chi ha vissuto quell'esperienza ha detto come si è sentita.* Cos'altro avremmo potuto dire?*



nient'altro
piuttosto ascoltare l'autrice della discussione
se avesse scritto più di 1 post:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ok, va bene...
> dopo però me lo fai un massaggino?????


 direi di no. Non vorrei acuirti il dolore


----------



## Spider (11 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> per certo? come mai?


il tradimento può avvenire per infiniti motivi...
noia, stanchezza, desiderio di esere desiderati.. apatia.. curiosità, sentirsi vivi..
tutti validi.
qualcuno evitabile.. altri no.
in questo ci credo.


----------



## free (11 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho già spiegato il mio punto di vista che riguarda il coinvolgimento emotivo. Cosa c'entra con l'andare a lavorare e portarli al nido non lo capisco.



mica tutte vanno a lavorare...e comunque ci sono gli orari, le pause pranzo etc...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> mica tutte vanno a lavorare...e comunque ci sono gli orari, le pause pranzo etc...


Se non lavorano al nido non li prendono. In ogni caso non sono cose paragonabili.


----------



## free (11 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> il tradimento può avvenire per infiniti motivi...
> noia, stanchezza, desiderio di esere desiderati.. apatia.. curiosità, sentirsi vivi..
> tutti validi.
> qualcuno evitabile.. altri no.
> in questo ci credo.



quali sono quelli inevitabili?

mi interessano quelli:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (11 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> appunto, magari una vuole non pensare per qualche ora alla gravidanza etc. e cerca l'amante, che ne sappiamo?



Quando sei in cinta però è vietato da una qualche nnormativa di avere un amante
Ma quando sei solo sposato no...
io ho capito così


----------



## Spider (11 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Vabe dai
> Anche fare rapine è un reato sempre e comunque...ma farlo, chessó, durante un funerale o nella casa di due vecchietti è un po' più da gente di merda...non trovi???
> 
> ...tra il bianco e il nero esistono innumerevoli sfumature (cinquanta?!?!?) di grigio, eh???


vedi, gli dai giò una connotazione negativa.

ma la gravidanza, 
presuppone solo uno stato fisico e mentale temporaneo..
 mica eterno.
se non ami, non ami.. 
non è che durante ami di più,
 è pura  illusione.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Quando sei in cinta però è vietato da una qualche nnormativa di avere un amante
> Ma quando sei solo sposato no...
> io ho capito così


Allora hai letto male.


----------



## free (12 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se non lavorano al nido non li prendono. In ogni caso non sono cose paragonabili.



ma cosa non è paragonabile?

cioè, una che prima lavorava e si faceva l'amante nella pausa pranzo, poi è assurdo che porti il bimbo al nido, vada a lavorare e continui a farsi l'amante nella pausa pranzo??


----------



## sienne (12 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> vedi, gli dai giò una connotazione negativa.
> 
> ma la gravidanza,
> presuppone solo uno stato fisico e mentale temporaneo..
> ...


Ciao,

ma scusa ... di che illusione parli?

sono una che è abbastanza sobria nelle cose ... 
ma sono rimasta colpita dalla potenza, che assumano i vari sentimenti!

sienne


----------



## Spider (12 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> quali sono quelli inevitabili?
> 
> mi interessano quelli:mrgreen:


quando ami per esempio.
il tradimento è inevitabile, a costo di soffrire.
ma anche quando non ti senti amato.
ed anche questo è inevitabile.
sempre l'amore c'entra.


----------



## lunaiena (12 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora hai letto male.



ok rileggerò tutto...
Ora comincio


----------



## Spider (12 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> direi di no. Non vorrei acuirti il dolore


mettiamo un pochino di Gentalin....


----------



## sienne (12 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> quando ami per esempio.
> il tradimento è inevitabile, a costo di soffrire.
> ma anche quando non ti senti amato.
> ed anche questo è inevitabile.
> sempre l'amore c'entra.


Ciao,

 ... un tradimento è inevitabile?

ok ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> mettiamo un pochino di Gentalin....


Ho detto una ginocchiata, non graffi. Un antibiotico è inefficace.


----------



## free (12 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> quando ami per esempio.
> il tradimento è inevitabile, a costo di soffrire.
> ma anche quando non ti senti amato.
> ed anche questo è inevitabile.
> sempre l'amore c'entra.



temo di non avere capito le prime 2 righe
le altre 3 sì:mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (12 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ma scusa ... di che illusione parli?
> 
> ...


parlavo dell'illusione dell'amore.
un figlio ti può rafforzare , rinsaldare l0unione, ma se non ami,
 o non ami più, o se ami un altro... difficile che le cose cambino.
allora la gravidanza o un figlio sono solo una parentesi.
certo che sensazioni e sentimenti sono potenti ma... verso chi?


----------



## free (12 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ok rileggerò tutto...
> Ora comincio



:leggi:


----------



## Spider (12 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho detto una ginocchiata, non graffi. Un antibiotico è inefficace.


ok, scusa andiamo con il ....
è che in casa ho solo quello. uffa!


----------



## free (12 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> parlavo dell'illusione dell'amore.
> un figlio ti può rafforzare , rinsaldare l0unione,* ma se non ami,
> o non ami più, o se ami un altro... difficile che le cose cambino.*
> allora la gravidanza o un figlio sono solo una parentesi.
> certo che sensazioni e sentimenti sono potenti ma... verso chi?



si che cambiano, ma in peggio...


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma cosa non è paragonabile?
> 
> cioè, una che prima lavorava e si faceva l'amante nella pausa pranzo, poi è assurdo che porti il bimbo al nido, vada a lavorare e continui a farsi l'amante nella pausa pranzo??





lunapiena ha detto:


> ok rileggerò tutto...
> Ora comincio


In sintesi si diceva che il coinvolgimento emotivo durante la gravidanza e dopo, così come è stata vissuta dalle frequentatrici del forum che hanno risposto, rendeva impensabile la ricerca di sesso con qualcuno che non fosse il compagno e padre del figlio. Questo per le donne che hanno avuto figli e risposto qui. C'è chi fa di tutto. Nessuna lo escludeva in assoluto ma per sé e in riferimento al proprio vissuto.


----------



## Spider (12 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> temo di non avere capito le prime 2 righe
> le altre 3 sì:mrgreen:


se t'innamori seriamente del collega che fai?
quando ami l'altro , ovvio.


----------



## Spider (12 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ... un tradimento è inevitabile?
> 
> ...


si,
 alcuni tradimenti sono inevitabili.
non" tutti" i tradimenti sono inevitabili.


----------



## free (12 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> se t'innamori seriamente del collega che fai?
> quando ami l'altro , ovvio.



ah ok, non avevo percepito l'ovvio!


----------



## Spider (12 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ah ok, non avevo percepito l'ovvio!


ovvio.
ma so che hai capito cosa volevo dire...


----------



## The Cheater (12 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> vedi, gli dai giò una connotazione negativa.
> 
> ma la gravidanza,
> presuppone solo uno stato fisico e mentale temporaneo..
> ...


Si, ok
Ma diciamo che in gravidanza "dovresti" non avere testa per nient'altro che per ciò che porti in grembo...

..."immagino" che l'amore per un figlio sia decisamente superiore (così dicono) a qualsiasi altro tipo di sentimento...

...voglio dire: noi traditori/traditrici saremo anche dei gran pezzi di merda...ma chi tradisce incinta mi sa di...come dire...:
stronza immorale strafottente


----------



## sienne (12 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> parlavo dell'illusione dell'amore.
> un figlio ti può rafforzare , rinsaldare l0unione, ma se non ami,
> o non ami più, o se ami un altro... difficile che le cose cambino.
> allora la gravidanza o un figlio sono solo una parentesi.
> certo che sensazioni e sentimenti sono potenti ma... verso chi?


Ciao,
le cose cambiano invece ... ed è questo che ho cercato di spiegare.

anche se è una parentesi, fortemente dettata da ormoni, sono momenti che vivi. 
io avevo un compagno ... ok ...
ma se non ce l'avevo ... e incontravo qualcuno che avesse voluto me, e ciò che avevo in me ...
ed io volevo lui ... non lo posso escludere ... 

le sensazioni, almeno le mie, ed io di mamma ho ben poco ... 
e per come conducevo la mia vita ... perché una famiglia non la volevo ... ecc. 
i sentimenti erano dirette tutte a fare il meglio, per dare spazio a ciò che c'era in me ... 

sienne


----------



## Spider (12 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Si, ok
> Ma diciamo che in gravidanza "dovresti" non avere testa per nient'altro che per ciò che porti in grembo...
> 
> ..."immagino" che l'amore per un figlio sia decisamente superiore (così dicono) a qualsiasi altro tipo di sentimento...
> ...


ovvio, perchè ragioni col cazzo... ( metaforicamente parlando, ovvio)
al tradimento classico, gli aggiungi tutte le connotazioni
 negative, 
sessuofobe,
 e retrogade di questa amata terra.


----------



## free (12 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In sintesi si diceva che il coinvolgimento emotivo durante la gravidanza e dopo, così come è stata vissuta dalle frequentatrici del forum che hanno risposto, rendeva impensabile la ricerca di sesso con qualcuno che non fosse il compagno e padre del figlio. Questo per le donne che hanno avuto figli e risposto qui. C'è chi fa di tutto. Nessuna lo escludeva in assoluto ma per sé e in riferimento al proprio vissuto.



credo che nessuna lo scriverebbe
ovviamente non parlo delle utenti di questo forum, ma in generale non è un argomento di conversazione
questo spiegherebbe come mai l'autrice del 3d si sia limitata a buttare lì la domanda, forse sperava che grazie all'anonimato qualche risposta in merito a tali esperienze sarebbe arrivata...

aggiungo, vorrei anche vedere un utente che venga qua a dire che ha messo incinta moglie e amante...(o c'è stato??)
al limite, credo che ci troveremmo la domanda:singleeye:


----------



## Spider (12 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> le cose cambiano invece ... ed è questo che ho cercato di spiegare.
> 
> anche se è una parentesi, fortemente dettata da ormoni, sono momenti che vivi.
> ...


ma questo è un altro discorso...
non ti interessava il sesso. punto.
con o senza marito.
anche con l'amante se fosse stato il caso.
concentrata sul fare la mamma.
ma potete pensare che non può essre cosi per tutte?


----------



## sienne (12 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ovvio, perchè ragioni col cazzo... ( metaforicamente parlando, ovvio)
> al tradimento classico, gli aggiungi tutte le connotazioni
> negative,
> sessuofobe,
> e retrogade di questa amata terra.


Ciao,

scusa se mi intrometto ...

e quali sarebbero delle connotazioni neutrali o positivi?

il tradimento, viene vissuto come un atto contro/verso la persona in tutte le culture ... 
è una cosa innata dentro di noi, che fa sentire il tradimento qualcosa di sbagliato. 

questo chi sà perché è così ... te lo sei mai chiesto?

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> credo che nessuna lo scriverebbe
> ovviamente non parlo delle utenti di questo forum, ma in generale non è un argomento di conversazione
> questo spiegherebbe come mai l'autrice del 3d si sia limitata a buttare lì la domanda, forse sperava che grazie all'anonimato qualche risposta in merito a tali esperienze sarebbe arrivata...
> 
> ...


Hai mai sentito nominare Gino Paoli o Johnny Dorelli?


----------



## Spider (12 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> scusa se mi intrometto ...
> 
> ...


sto dicendo questo.
il tradimento è negativo, ok.
non è che è più negativo perchè sei incita o
 appena mamma. sempre di tradimento si tratta.
lo vedi peggiore perchè hai dentro di te il concetto di "mamma" che spesso 
fa rima con "santa".


----------



## sienne (12 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ma questo è un altro discorso...
> non ti interessava il sesso. punto.
> con o senza marito.
> anche con l'amante se fosse stato il caso.
> ...


Ciao,
tu rigiri il discorso ... e metti il sesso al primo posto ...
io ti riporto la mia esperienza ... e anche se sono piccola faccio numero :mrgreen: ...

cioè, la voglia di sesso c'è ... ma quei sentimenti rivolti a ciò che c'è in te e di ciò che verra ...
sono mooooolto più forti! ... almeno così era da me ... 

sapevo, che dovevo capovolgere tutta la mia vita ... 
che per come vivevo, un figlio non potevo avere ...
perciò, la gravidanza assume un senso ... ti prepara ... 

sienne


----------



## free (12 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai mai sentito nominare Gino Paoli o Johnny Dorelli?



sì, ma non so che hanno fatto

io intendevo gli utenti del forum
che direbbero?


----------



## The Cheater (12 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ovvio, perchè ragioni col cazzo... ( metaforicamente parlando, ovvio)
> al tradimento classico, gli aggiungi tutte le connotazioni
> negative,
> sessuofobe,
> e retrogade di questa amata terra.


Non ho capito


----------



## sienne (12 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> sto dicendo questo.
> il tradimento è negativo, ok.
> non è che è più negativo perchè sei incita o
> appena mamma. sempre di tradimento si tratta.
> ...


Ciao,

ohhh cavolo!
ma quale concetto di mamma e santa ... ?  ...

io dalla mia famiglia italiana sono scappata già in giovane età proprio per queste cavolate!

no, no ... ti assicuro che non è così ... 

sienne


----------



## Spider (12 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> tu rigiri il discorso ... e metti il sesso al primo posto ...
> io ti riporto la mia esperienza ... e anche se sono piccola faccio numero :mrgreen: ...
> 
> ...


sienne, ci riprovo.
comunque la mia è solo un'opinione.
vedi che anche adesso, quello che hai descritto, esclude il maritozzo.
è il rapporto madre -figlio.ma non c'entra niente, il resto.


----------



## Spider (12 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Non ho capito


in fondo.
secondo te ci sono due tradimenti.
quello, marito- amante.
quello, marito - amante- figlio?
oppure non è la stessa cosa?


----------



## Spider (12 Aprile 2013)

notte a tutti.
sogni d'oro...anzi di platino.:up:


----------



## sienne (12 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> sienne, ci riprovo.
> comunque la mia è solo un'opinione.
> vedi che anche adesso, quello che hai descritto, esclude il maritozzo.
> è il rapporto madre -figlio.ma non c'entra niente, il resto.


Ciao,

infatti ... non ci capiamo ... o io non colgo una tua sfumatura probabilmente ... sry ...

perché, non esiste il resto secondo me ... quale resto? se tutto è rivolto a ciò!

assume un'ampiezza che ti dirige per tutte le ore e attimi del giorno e della notte ...

cioè, le mie giornate avevano 24 ore ... e spazio per altro non ce n'era ... 

tra lavoro, studio ... organizzare ... pensare ... e fare ... e mangiare ... 

la voglia di sesso c'era ... ma non prevaleva ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì, ma non so che hanno fatto
> 
> io intendevo gli utenti del forum
> che direbbero?


Entrambi hanno messo incinta contemporaneamente due donne. Gino Paoli la moglie e Stefania Sandrelli e si è sparato al cuore (ha ancora lì la pallottola). Dorelli mise incinta Lauretta Masiero, ancora sua compagna tradita, e Gloria Guida, poi sua moglie. Io direi che sono dei pirla imprudenti.


----------



## The Cheater (12 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> in fondo.
> secondo te ci sono due tradimenti.
> quello, marito- amante.
> quello, marito - amante- figlio?
> oppure non è la stessa cosa?


No
Il concetto è: durante la gravidanza una donna vive, sente, avverte sensazioni fisiche e mentali che ne un uomo ne una donna non incinta sentono...specie, come ha giustamente detto qualcuno, durante la prima gravidanza...

...non è questione di volontà, ma di contingenze...

Una donna in gravidanza che tradisce rappresenta (a mio parere) una forzatura ad un'azione già contorta di suo...

Non credo che una donna (generalmente) possa avere l'istinto, la testa, la predisposizione a tradire...e se c'è chi lo fa denota una strafottenza gravissima verso il momento che sta vivendo...

...credo che la maggior parte delle donne, anche le più estreme, possano vivere una sorta di ribrezzo all'idea che il corpo e i fluidi di un altro uomo possano anche solo sfiorare il bimbo in grembo...

...mio parere ovviamente...


----------



## sienne (12 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> No
> Il concetto è: durante la gravidanza una donna vive, sente, avverte sensazioni fisiche e mentali che ne un uomo ne una donna non incinta sentono...specie, come ha giustamente detto qualcuno, durante la prima gravidanza...
> 
> ...non è questione di volontà, ma di contingenze...
> ...


Ciao,

quoto ...

mi sembra quasi, che tu abbia vissuto una gravidanza ...  ...

a parte, che mi si era detto anni prima, che la possibilità di rimanere incinta era praticamente zero ...
di conseguenza avevo organizzato e inviato in un'altra direzione alla mia vita ... tutta ...

ma un giorno, mi resi conto, che qualcosa stava cambiando ... ma proprio dal profondo ... 
e infatti ... voilà ... e cambia ... e come se non cambia ... anche se solo per quel periodo ...
ma è qualcosa che malamente ci sta ... pensare e desiderare un altro ... 

mia esperienza ovviamente ... :mrgreen:

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Aprile 2013)

*Scusate*

Il mio non vuole essere un messaggio offensivo, ma constato che, tra i partecipanti alla discussione, a non caprire la faccenda neanche da lontano sono coloro che non hanno figli (già avuti o in arrivo). 
Questo è assolutamente plausibile.
Trovo che abbia molto senso schifarsi per una donna che si fa l'amante e/o continua a farselo durante la gravidanza.
Io non la ritengo una DONNA, ma una donnetta che non riconosce le priorità della vita. A fronte di una donna così non dimentichiamo che c'è un uomo (l'amante in questo caso) che non sa cosa siano i coglioni  se non riesce a porre uno stop a istinti che in questo frangente si dimostrano veramente BASSI.
Nel sentire comune riguardo l'argomento è sicuramente in gioco la sacralità della situazione di cui parlate, anche se più di una donna che ha avuto figli ha ampiamente esposto che non è così: almeno per me non lo è. Torno a farvi riflettere sulla dipendenza, ragazzi, la dipendenza e l'incapacità di darsi legge davanti a un essere che per un certo periodo ha bisogno dell'adulto ( mamma o chi per essa) per TUTTO.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (12 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Il mio non vuole essere un messaggio offensivo, ma constato che, tra i partecipanti alla discussione, a non caprire la faccenda neanche da lontano sono coloro che non hanno figli (già avuti o in arrivo).
> Questo è assolutamente plausibile.
> Trovo che abbia molto senso schifarsi per una donna che si fa l'amante e/o continua a farselo durante la gravidanza.
> Io non la ritengo una DONNA, ma una donnetta che non riconosce le priorità della vita. A fronte di una donna così non dimentichiamo che c'è un uomo (l'amante in questo caso) che non sa cosa siano i coglioni  se non riesce a porre uno stop a istinti che in questo frangente si dimostrano veramente BASSI.
> Nel sentire comune riguardo l'argomento è sicuramente in gioco la sacralità della situazione di cui parlate, anche se più di una donna che ha avuto figli ha ampiamente esposto che non è così: almeno per me non lo è. Torno a farvi riflettere sulla dipendenza, ragazzi, la dipendenza e l'incapacità di darsi legge davanti a un essere che per un certo periodo ha bisogno dell'adulto ( mamma o chi per essa) per TUTTO.


:up:


----------



## Minerva (12 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ovvio, perchè ragioni col cazzo... ( metaforicamente parlando, ovvio)
> al tradimento classico, gli aggiungi tutte le connotazioni
> negative,
> sessuofobe,
> *e retrogade di questa amata terra*.


perché fregarsene della vita che porti in grembo è estremamente evoluto.
in questa discussione sinceramente mi trovo senza argomenti...proprio perché mi sembra talmente lampante quello che instintivamente provo da non aver nemmeno bisogno di spiegarlo.
 ora poi siamo arrivati al retrogrado...in un campo che non conosce mode o cambiamenti ma è così dalla notte  dei tempi.


----------



## sienne (12 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Il mio non vuole essere un messaggio offensivo, ma constato che, tra i partecipanti alla discussione, a non caprire la faccenda neanche da lontano sono coloro che non hanno figli (già avuti o in arrivo).
> Questo è assolutamente plausibile.
> Trovo che abbia molto senso schifarsi per una donna che si fa l'amante e/o continua a farselo durante la gravidanza.
> Io non la ritengo una DONNA, ma una donnetta che non riconosce le priorità della vita. A fronte di una donna così non dimentichiamo che c'è un uomo (l'amante in questo caso) che non sa cosa siano i coglioni  se non riesce a porre uno stop a istinti che in questo frangente si dimostrano veramente BASSI.
> Nel sentire comune riguardo l'argomento è sicuramente in gioco la sacralità della situazione di cui parlate, anche se più di una donna che ha avuto figli ha ampiamente esposto che non è così: almeno per me non lo è. Torno a farvi riflettere sulla dipendenza, ragazzi, *la dipendenza e l'incapacità di darsi legge* davanti a un essere che per un certo periodo ha bisogno dell'adulto ( mamma o chi per essa) per TUTTO.



Ciao,

secondo me, il sesso o la voglia di fare sesso dovrebbe avere quel aspetto di piacere,
una cosa che ti fa stare bene in quel momento. un momento intimo che vuoi dividere 
con qualcuno. proprio per il piacere di gustarlo. 
Ma quando non è più visto o percepito come un piacere, bensì come un bisogno, secondo
me, ci sono dei problemi. Si ha normalmente bisogno di una cosa, per far soffocare 
un'altra cosa. Cioè, viene percepito come un'antidoto per qualcosa ... 
può essere l'ansia, paura dei propri pensieri, una rivaluta di se stessi, nostalgia di essere
desiderati ecc. ecc. 

credo, che la dipendenza in questo ambito vada in questa direzione ... 
come molte dipendenze ... 

sienne


----------



## fightclub (12 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> approfitto della Brunetta (bacio) per agganciarmi.
> 
> ma mi spiegate perchè, da quando sono qui dentro,
> non c'è cosa peggiore per donne e uomini
> ...


girala come ti pare ma un figlio è il progetto più impegnativo e ambizioso che una coppia possa fare
e ne sei completamente avvolto
il mio pensiero quando ho scoperto il tradimento è andato ai miei due e ho pensato come fosse un rinnegare tutto quello che c'era stato
e infatti non mi sbagliavo


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> No
> Il concetto è: durante la gravidanza una donna vive, sente, avverte sensazioni fisiche e mentali che ne un uomo ne una donna non incinta sentono...specie, come ha giustamente detto qualcuno, durante la prima gravidanza...
> 
> ...non è questione di volontà, ma di contingenze...
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2013)

fightclub ha detto:


> girala come ti pare ma un figlio è il progetto più impegnativo e ambizioso che una coppia possa fare
> e ne sei completamente avvolto
> il mio pensiero quando ho scoperto il tradimento è andato ai miei due e ho pensato come fosse un rinnegare tutto quello che c'era stato
> e infatti non mi sbagliavo


Questo l'ho sentito anch'io. Anche se quando l'ho saputo erano cresciutelli. Il disgusto per quel che è stato fatto quando erano piccoli (e io non sapevo) permane e non lo supererò mai.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Aprile 2013)

fightclub ha detto:


> girala come ti pare ma un figlio è il progetto più impegnativo e ambizioso che una coppia possa fare
> e ne sei completamente avvolto
> il mio pensiero quando ho scoperto il tradimento* è andato ai miei due e ho pensato come fosse un rinnegare tutto quello che c'era stato
> *e infatti non mi sbagliavo


Assolutamente no
Indipendentemente da come è finita


----------



## fightclub (12 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Assolutamente no
> Indipendentemente da come è finita


le andava stretta la famiglia, la famiglia:
me e figli
e purtroppo da quando abbiamo avuto il primo figlio è quasi sempre stato così
nonostante fosse molto libera di prendersi i suoi spazi
poi s'è allargata un po'...:mrgreen:
e il tradimento con la seconda che aveva poco più di un anno è sintomatico del suo modo di essere


----------



## Nocciola (12 Aprile 2013)

fightclub ha detto:


> le andava stretta la famiglia, la famiglia:
> me e figli
> e purtroppo da quando abbiamo avuto il primo figlio è quasi sempre stato così
> nonostante fosse molto libera di prendersi i suoi spazi
> ...


Parlavo in generale, scusa
Anch'io ho tradito ma i miei figli sono sempre arrivata prima di tutto
Non ho rinnegato nulla di quello che ho fatto prima di tradire, e i miei figli sono la cosa migliore che ho fatto nella mia vita


----------



## The Cheater (12 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


>


cosa ti sconvolge???


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> cosa ti sconvolge???


Quello che ho evidenziato che la donna per natura non è portata al tradimento. Mi domandavo con chi tradissero gli uomini.


----------



## free (12 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Il mio non vuole essere un messaggio offensivo, ma constato che, tra i partecipanti alla discussione, a non caprire la faccenda neanche da lontano sono coloro che non hanno figli (già avuti o in arrivo).
> Questo è assolutamente plausibile.
> Trovo che abbia molto senso schifarsi per una donna che si fa l'amante e/o continua a farselo durante la gravidanza.
> Io non la ritengo una DONNA, ma una donnetta che non riconosce le priorità della vita. A fronte di una donna così non dimentichiamo che c'è un uomo (l'amante in questo caso) che non sa cosa siano i coglioni  se non riesce a porre uno stop a istinti che in questo frangente si dimostrano veramente BASSI.
> Nel sentire comune riguardo l'argomento è sicuramente in gioco la sacralità della situazione di cui parlate, anche se più di una donna che ha avuto figli ha ampiamente esposto che non è così: almeno per me non lo è. Torno a farvi riflettere sulla dipendenza, ragazzi, la dipendenza e l'incapacità di darsi legge davanti a un essere che per un certo periodo ha bisogno dell'adulto ( mamma o chi per essa) per TUTTO.



hai ragione, purtroppo non me ne intendo di cose sacre
ma ho visto/letto/sentito di donne che non dicono che il figlio non è del marito, di donne che hanno dubbi su chi sia il padre, di donne che vendono i figli o li abbandonano, di donne che sono rinchiuse a Castiglione delle Stiviere...e di donne che si tengono l'amante anche se incinte o neomamme...


----------



## Minerva (12 Aprile 2013)

sì, certo ma qual è la tua opinione in merito?





free ha detto:


> hai ragione, purtroppo non me ne intendo di cose sacre
> ma ho visto/letto/sentito di donne che non dicono che il figlio non è del marito, di donne che hanno dubbi su chi sia il padre, di donne che vendono i figli o li abbandonano, di donne che sono rinchiuse a Castiglione delle Stiviere...e di donne che si tengono l'amante anche se incinte o neomamme...


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> hai ragione, purtroppo non me ne intendo di cose sacre
> ma ho visto/letto/sentito di donne che non dicono che il figlio non è del marito, di donne che hanno dubbi su chi sia il padre, di donne che vendono i figli o li abbandonano, di donne che sono rinchiuse a Castiglione delle Stiviere...e di donne che si tengono l'amante anche se incinte o neomamme...


Free c'è di tutto a questo mondo tra gli uomini e le donne. Proviamo a chiedere chi si sentirebbe di uccidere una gallina. Probabilmente quasi nessuno, se siamo cresciuti in città e non abbiamo questa esperienza. Non può essere contestato questo sentire perché la carne la mangiamo tutti (o quasi) o perché l'umanità ha commesso crudeltà e stragi. Se si chiede l'esperienza del proprio sentire questa viene raccontata.


----------



## free (12 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, certo ma qual è la tua opinione in merito?



l'ho già scritto un sacco di volte
che non mi stupirei più di tanto che una decida di continuare a frequentare l'amante, anche se incinta o neomamma, poichè sceglierebbe di avere un figlio, e di continuare a comportarsi come prima


----------



## free (12 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Free c'è di tutto a questo mondo tra gli uomini e le donne. Proviamo a chiedere chi si sentirebbe di uccidere una gallina. Probabilmente quasi nessuno, se siamo cresciuti in città e non abbiamo questa esperienza. Non può essere contestato questo sentire perché la carne la mangiamo tutti (o quasi) o perché l'umanità ha commesso crudeltà e stragi. Se si chiede l'esperienza del proprio sentire questa viene raccontata.



ho capito, ma la domanda dell'utente era se qualcuna avesse esperienze da raccontare in merito, no?
mica la propria in generale


----------



## Daniele (12 Aprile 2013)

Non so, ma mi immagino il mio migliore amico quando la sua compagna era in dolce attesa. Penso che gli sarebbero girati i coglioni alquanto nel sapere che la sua donna si facesse sbattere da un tizio mentre a lui nulla...ed è nulla anche adesso che la bimba ha 7 mesi per un totale per lui di 16 mesi, olè!!!


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ho capito, ma la domanda dell'utente era se qualcuna avesse esperienze da raccontare in merito, no?
> mica la propria in generale


E ognuna ha raccontato la propria esperienza di maternità e come non si sarebbe sentita di avere rapporti con altri. Fortunatamente non c'è nessuna qui che si è trovata in nessuna di quelle situazioni ipotizzate in cui sarebbe possibile.


----------



## Minerva (12 Aprile 2013)

ma da quando dobbiamo essere ligi alle domande?



free ha detto:


> ho capito, ma la domanda dell'utente era se qualcuna avesse esperienze da raccontare in merito, no?
> mica la propria in generale


----------



## free (12 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma da quando dobbiamo essere ligi alle domande?



oggi piove


----------



## lunaiena (12 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E ognuna ha raccontato la propria esperienza di maternità e come non si sarebbe sentita di avere rapporti con altri. Fortunatamente non c'è nessuna qui che si è trovata in nessuna di quelle situazioni ipotizzate in cui sarebbe possibile.


ma perché fortunatamente ?
magari l'autrice del 3D è una donna che ha ssentito questa esigenza 
e parlare con qualcuna che ci è passata l'avrebbe aiutata ( in cosa non so)
o magari solo a scambiarsi pareri...
Che ne sappiamo


----------



## free (12 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma perché fortunatamente ?
> magari l'autrice del 3D è una donna che ha ssentito questa esigenza
> e parlare con qualcuna che ci è passata l'avrebbe aiutata ( in cosa non so)
> o magari solo a scambiarsi pareri...
> Che ne sappiamo



infatti, anch'io ho capito così, poichè era una domanda piuttosto particolare...


----------



## Minerva (12 Aprile 2013)

ne sappiamo ebbasta.


----------



## sienne (12 Aprile 2013)

Ciao,

non capisco, questo voler evidenziare, che alcune donne lo fanno. 
certo! c'è di tutto. ma ciò lo sanno tutti.

ma non essendo presente qualcuno con tale esperienza,
rimane solo il fatto, che c'è chi lo fa. 

ma quali sensazioni, esperienze, valutazioni ecc.  la portano a ciò ... 
non si sa ... niente! e allora, che senso ha, evidenziare una cosa, su cui
non si sa nulla?

sienne


----------



## free (12 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ne sappiamo ebbasta.



.net


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma perché fortunatamente ?
> *magari l'autrice del 3D è una donna che ha ssentito questa esigenza
> *e parlare con qualcuna che ci è passata l'avrebbe aiutata ( in cosa non so)
> o magari solo a scambiarsi pareri...
> Che ne sappiamo


Guardando il nick...


----------



## The Cheater (12 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quello che ho evidenziato che la donna per natura non è portata al tradimento. Mi domandavo con chi tradissero gli uomini.


Sicura di aver letto tutto io post???


----------



## celafarò (12 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me interessano anche i padri in attesa o con figli piccoli...
> che son tanti.


Per questi esseri non vi è giustificazione,semplicemente, non meritano di essere genitori!!!


----------



## celafarò (12 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo l'ho sentito anch'io. Anche se quando l'ho saputo erano cresciutelli. Il disgusto per quel che è stato fatto quando erano piccoli (e io non sapevo) permane e non lo supererò mai.


Concordo,se poi lo scopri in gravidanza,quel disgusto si moltiplica all'ennesima potenza!!!


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma perché fortunatamente ?
> magari l'autrice del 3D è una donna che ha ssentito questa esigenza
> e parlare con qualcuna che ci è passata l'avrebbe aiutata ( in cosa non so)
> o magari solo a scambiarsi pareri...
> Che ne sappiamo


Perché per te è una fortuna trovarsi in una situazione del genere? A me bastano le sfortune che ho avuto. Quella fortunatamente mi è stata risparmiata.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Sicura di aver letto tutto io post???


Sì. Solo quella frase mi aveva lasciata perplessa.


----------



## lunaiena (12 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché per te è una* fortuna *trovarsi in una situazione del genere? A me bastano le *sfortune *che ho avuto. Quella* fortunatamente *mi è stata risparmiata.




E' un giuoco di parole ?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E' un giuoco di parole ?


Un po'. Hai chiesto spiegazione di un avverbio che si spiega da sé.


----------



## lunaiena (12 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un po'. Hai chiesto spiegazione di un avverbio che si spiega da sé.



tornando seri 
di solito non ho l'abitudine di giudicare più sfortunate o fortunate 
la persone che vivono o si comportano diversamete da me ...
Solo unmodo di vita diverso...


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> tornando seri
> di solito non ho l'abitudine di giudicare più sfortunate o fortunate
> la persone che vivono o si comportano diversamete da me ...
> Solo unmodo di vita diverso...


Invece io se a una persona cade il soffitto in testa penso che ha avuto una bella sfiga.


----------



## lunaiena (12 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece io se a una persona cade il soffitto in testa penso che ha avuto una bella sfiga.


bhè insomma c'è sempre da valutare lo stato della struttura sovrastante


----------



## devastata (12 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quello che ho evidenziato che la donna per natura non è portata al tradimento. Mi domandavo con chi tradissero gli uomini.



FORSE una volta, da quello che si sente e si legge ormai c'è quasi la parità anche in fatto di tradimento.


----------



## sienne (12 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> tornando seri
> di solito non ho l'abitudine di giudicare più sfortunate o fortunate
> la persone che vivono o si comportano diversamete da me ...
> Solo unmodo di vita diverso...


Ciao Luna,

Mi intrometto 

Non credo che si tratta di giudicare, ma di riconoscere.

Le condizioni ecc. In una vita, possono svariare tanto ...
non a tutti ė data la possibilità di scegliere ad esempio o di realizzarsi ecc.
ridurlo ad una vita diversa senza riconoscere alcune circostanze ...
Non so ... Forse capisco male ... Ma ė come non partecipare a ciò che ci circonda.

Sienne


----------



## The Cheater (12 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì. Solo quella frase mi aveva lasciata perplessa.


perchè???


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> perchè???


Perché scrivi che le donne (in generale e non in gravidanza) non sono portate al tradimento. Non mi sembra vero perché i tradimenti non possono che essere pari.


----------



## lunaiena (12 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Luna,
> 
> Mi intrometto
> 
> ...


Infatti le circostanze cerco sempre di riconoscerle
prima di esprimermi a favore o pro qualcuno o qualcosa 
e questo mi pare sempre molto difficile in un contesto 
come un forum dove per forza di cose si arriva a conoscere sempre e solo 
una versione...

Allora mettiamola così :
non riconosco una cosa giusta ,MIA OPINIONE PERSONALE, considerare
che una donna che ha rapporti extra in gravidanza sia sfortunata .


e comunque poi è spiegato nel post dopo anche se una metafora


----------



## The Cheater (12 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché scrivi che le donne (in generale e non in gravidanza) non sono portate al tradimento. Non mi sembra vero perché i tradimenti non possono che essere pari.


magari ho scritto male (ma onestamente non ne sono convinto):
la frase era riferita alle donne in gravidanza...tutto il concetto si riferisce a donne in gravidanza...

cioè...pensi che qualcuno possa sostenere (io poi) che la donna non è portata a tradire??? 

la donna è portata eccome...più dell'uomo anzi (chi tradisce più di chi, è un altro argomento)

la donna in gravidanza ritengo non abbia certi pensieri...


----------



## devastata (12 Aprile 2013)

Più dell'uomo spero di no, nei casi che conosco personalmente sono molto più gli uomini, e non sempre lo fanno con donne sposate che quindi a loro volta tradiscono, quindi penso prevalgano ancora gli uomini, nel tradimento, anche se oggi tra chat FB e cellulari, si sta amplianto la possibilità per tutti di raggiungere chi si vuole e le occasioni aumentano a dismisura.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> magari ho scritto male (ma onestamente non ne sono convinto):
> la frase era riferita alle donne in gravidanza...tutto il concetto si riferisce a donne in gravidanza...
> 
> cioè...pensi che qualcuno possa sostenere (io poi) che la donna non è portata a tradire???
> ...


Allora o tu hai scritto di fretta o io non ho capito. In ogni caso concordiamo! Del resto l'uomo non può tradire in gravidanza :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (12 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Infatti le circostanze cerco sempre di riconoscerle
> prima di esprimermi a favore o pro qualcuno o qualcosa
> e questo mi pare sempre molto difficile in un contesto
> come un forum dove per forza di cose si arriva a conoscere sempre e solo
> ...


Ciao,
sfortunata non lo so. Non so, cosa porta una donna in stato, a tradire.
Ma credo, che qualcosa non si trova in equilibrio in lei ... 
Perché va contro l'istinto ... 

Piú informazioni non abbiamo ...
Si puo iniziare a fare delle ipotesi ... 
Ma dove ci porta? 

Comunque ... la questione di fortuna l'avevo allargata ... Tutto qui ... 

Sienne


----------



## sienne (12 Aprile 2013)

Ciao

Ho detto una fesseria nel post precedente 

Invece, proprio per prendere l'argomento di Chiare della dipendenza,
sarebbe proprio interessante approfondire ... O cercare di capire 

Sienne


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Giusto per chiarire...
> 
> Se sono incinta e ho voglia di sesso con mio marito, ok.
> Se sono incinta e mio marito mi ha mollato, magari (escludiamo tradimenti per schiarire il campo di discussione) e ho voglia di sesso, è sempre aberrante per voi desiderare farlo con qualcun altro?


ovviamente no, non tradisci nessuno


----------



## devastata (12 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non so, ma mi immagino il mio migliore amico quando la sua compagna era in dolce attesa. Penso che gli sarebbero girati i coglioni alquanto nel sapere che la sua donna si facesse sbattere da un tizio mentre a lui nulla...ed è nulla anche adesso che la bimba ha 7 mesi per un totale per lui di 16 mesi, olè!!!



Qualcosa che non va nel matrimonio del tuo amico c'è. Mai vissuto niente di simile, nonostante le difficoltà per un lunghissimo ricovero di una figlia appena nata.


----------



## sienne (13 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Qualcosa che non va nel matrimonio del tuo amico c'è. Mai vissuto niente di simile, nonostante le difficoltà per un lunghissimo ricovero di una figlia appena nata.


Ciao,

Ci sono donne, che si concentrano talmente sul figlio, che non riescono a vedere altro.

Oppure, il figlio assorbe tante energie alla madre ... che lei è solo molto esausta.



Forse, il compagnio di Daniele ... dovrebbe solo vedere perche è cosi ... e cercare il dialogo con la moglie.

Sienne


----------



## free (13 Aprile 2013)

quello che raccontavo di aver letto, a Luna

“Condannato” dalla Cassazione a fare il padre. La singolare storia riguarda un pontino che, tradito dalla moglie e con in mano la prova del Dna che i due figli che portano il suo cognome non sono suoi ma di due amanti della ex, ha chiesto al tribunale il disconoscimento di quelli che oggi sono due giovani ragazzi.  

L’uomo, secondo la Cassazione, dal momento in cui ha avuto i primi sospetti dei tradimenti della moglie a quando ha chiesto ai giudici di dichiarare che i figli non erano suoi, ha fatto trascorrere più di un anno. 

Un tempo troppo lungo, secondo la legge, e quindi, nonostante non siano figli suoi, l’uomo dovrà comunque essere il loro genitore. Tredici anni di battaglie legali non sono serviti al padre tradito che è stato anche condannato a pagare le spese alla ex moglie e ai due amanti di quest’ultima chiamati in causa nella battaglia legale che dura da undici anni.


----------



## devastata (13 Aprile 2013)

Pensando ai figli, alla loro tutela, può anche esserci una valida motivazione, riguardo alla moglie molto meno, è una contraddizione rispetto a quando tramite esame dna costringono qualcuno a riconoscere i figli, tipo Maradona Balotelli.

Non si capisce se la motivazione sia stata l'attesa di un anno dopo la scoperta, o altro.

Non capisco perchè debba risarcire gli amanti della moglie-zoccola.


----------



## devastata (13 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Ci sono donne, che si concentrano talmente sul figlio, che non riescono a vedere altro.
> 
> ...


Io quando ho avuto la seconda lavoravo e a settimane alterne passavo le notti in ospedale, nonostante questo anche se raramente per forza di cose, riuscivo a incontrarmi con mio marito, e sono rimasta incinta della terza.
Più stressata che avere una bambina appena nata dieci mesi in ospedale, una dai nonni, una in arrivo, eppure ci riuscivamo ed era ancora più bello.
No, c'è qualcosa che non va in un rapporto dove per 16 mesi non fanno sesso e sono pure giovani.


----------



## Spider (13 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Beh, se si parte dal presupposto che per molti un tradimento in gravidanza è ancora più grave perchè si porta in grembo il bambino proprio e del cornuto, ciò dovrebbe contare anche se si è single. Non è che il bimbo scompare se una donna si lascia o si separa...
> 
> Lo stesso "rispetto" al feto lo si dovrebbe anche se non si hanno più legami d'amore con il padre naturale.


ok, ook.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> Ma per me è una stronzata.
> Anzi, più si reprime il proprio essere donna, peggio sarà per i figli.
> Una donna completa è una donna felice in tutti gli aspetti della sua vita, necessariamente. *Non basta essere madri per sentirsi complete e felici*.



Di questo sono fermamente convinta anch'io.
ma nei 9 mesi in cui tuo figlio é dentro di te, lui é il tuo pensiero costante e questa gioia la condividi con l'uomo con cui hai deciso di avere quel figlio.
Scopare con un uomo diverso da quello che ha fatto in modo che dentro di te nascesse una vita quando quella vita é ancora dentro di te per me é inacettabile
fare sentire a tuo figlio le sensazioni fisiche che un rapporto sessuale ti da sapendo che chi te le da non é suo padre é una cosa che mi procura un senso di squallore.
e comunque non mi capacito come nei nove mesi più intensi della vita di una donna questa non si sente bene e realizzata se non si scopa un uomo diverso dal suo compagno.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Il feto non si accorge che la mamma scopa con un altro.
> Quello che può sentire un feto è UNICAMENTE la serenità e la felicità che gli da' la madre.
> Molto meglio che non si reprima, dunque.
> 
> ...


Certo che quello che il feto sente é quello. Ma tu donna sai con chi stai scopando mentre demtro di te c'é il figlio di un altro
Io non la giudico come madre
Sarà magari una mamma migliore di quello che sono io
Dico solo che almeno per 9 mesi e magari, se non é chiedere troppo, nei primi uno o due anni il tuo unico pensiero é quella creatira che dipende da te
E te lo dice una che non è una mamma apprensiva, che non vive  in simbiosi von i miei figli, che si é sempre ritagliata i suoi spazi ma che crede che a tutto ci dia un limite.
Te lo dice uba che ha tradito.poi ovvio che nella vita non puoi sapere se l'uomo con cui hsi un figlio sarà per la vita l'uomo giusto per te, ma se già mentre sei incinta lo tradisci vuol dire cge lo sapevi da prima che non era quello giusto


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Beh, se si parte dal presupposto che per molti un tradimento in gravidanza è ancora più grave perchè si porta in grembo il bambino proprio e del cornuto, ciò dovrebbe contare anche se si è single. Non è che il bimbo scompare se una donna si lascia o si separa...
> 
> Lo stesso "rispetto" al feto lo si dovrebbe anche se non si hanno più legami d'amore con il padre naturale.


Ok se parliamo di rispetto al feto allora è un discorso. Ma quando si parla di abbandono sessuale del proprio marito allora non è tradimento. Io penso comunque che una donna dovrebbe amarsi abbastanza per rinunciare a cambiare partner sessuale a nastro. Incinta o senza bambino in attesa.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Se il tradimento, più che allontanarla dal suo ruolo di futura madre e di madre, e dal compagno, la fa avvicinare alla sua famiglia, non vedo perchè condannarla...
> 
> Per me sono da condannare le madri che trascurano i figli.
> 
> ...


Ma la famiglia la stai creando. Che senso ha crearla con un uomo che non vuoi?
Allora trafiscilo pure ma perché crecare un figlio soprattutto se meanche l'arrivo di un figlip ti ferma dallo scopare in giro.


----------



## sienne (14 Aprile 2013)

Ciao,

si sta parlando di una donna in attesa,
non di una donna "normale" ... 

in un tale stato, cambia proprio il modo di sentire, provare le cose e le emozioni. 
il corpo, la mente ... tutto, si concentra su ciò che verrà. 
si sta parlando, di un istinto, di reazioni chimiche in un corpo! 

che centrano le riflessioni, verso il feto ... la mamma santa e con areola ecc. 
fesserie! ... non centrano proprio nulla. 

credo, che una persona possa mettersi in tanti altri panni ... e capire cosa si possa prova. 
ma, se non si è mai stati incinte ... è difficile ... è proprio difficile spiegare, cosa accade
con la donna. 

conosco donne, che durante la gravidanza si sono innamorate - non stavano con il padre del figlio. 
alcune hanno aspettato, affinché nascesse il figlio ... 
altre, si sono messe con il nuovo uomo ... ma tutte dicevano la stessa cosa in sintesi: 
lui è l'uomo giusto per me e per il mio bimbo in grembo ... ci vuole entrambi. 

la donna vive in simbiosi ... non distingue se stessa, da ciò che sta in lei. 

Credo, che se una donna in attesa tradisce (e questo e appunto è un altro discorso), 
ha qualcosa in se, che prevale su tutto ciò, che la natura ha programmato ... 

c'è qualcosa che non va ... 

e ciò possono essere tante cose ... 
parlare di schifo, no, ma qualcosa va nel verso storto ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (14 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Si crea una vita sempre con il presupposto di non tradire e che vada tutto bene.
> 
> Ma non sempre va così.


Ma lo so.....
Ma se tradisci che sei incinta vuol dire che giá da prima eri in crisi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Mica è detto, magari si conosce una persona proprio in quei momenti...


E allora a maggior ragione hai la possibilità di scegliere di aspettare a farci sesso


----------



## Nocciola (14 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E allora a maggior ragione hai la possibilità di scegliere di aspettare a farci sesso


Quotone


----------



## Nocciola (14 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Mica è detto, magari si conosce una persona proprio in quei momenti...


Ma nel momemto in cui sei incinta dovresti essere innamorata dell'uomo con cui hai deciso di fare un figlio. Resti incinta e dopo un mese, due, tre questo amore è già finito????


----------



## contepinceton (14 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Mica è detto, magari si conosce una persona proprio in quei momenti...


Buongiorno cara Toy!


----------



## Nocciola (14 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Ok, dovrebbe essere così.
> 
> E se non è così?
> 
> La mettiamo alla gogna?...


Non la metto alla gogna. Ognuno fa quel che crede. Trovo questo comportanento aberrante.
Come trovo assurdo mettere al mondo un figlio in una coppia in crisi


----------



## Nocciola (14 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Io invece trovo aberrante chi cresce male i figli e non li mette al primo posto. Che si tratti di coppia innamorata o no.


Questa è un'altro discorso. E sono d'accordo con te.
Che facciamo ricominciamo a fare una classifica dei mali peggiori?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Per il padre del bambino non cambia proprio nulla.
> 
> Per il bambino nemmeno se è una cosa che rende più felice la mamma.


Se  rapporto col padre del bambino è finito, morto e sepolto, di che stiamo parlando? Ovvio che una donna single fa ciò che vuole.
Se è un rapporto clandestino la gravidanza è un ottimo banco di prova e una possibilità per evolvere quel rapporto e per evolvere me stessa: se non riuscissi a sospendere quel piano del rapporto con l'amante a fronte di una vita che cresce dentro di me mi sentirei  una deficiente, e svaluterei parecchio un uomo che non mi esprimesse l'esigenza di rispettarmi su quel punto e di proseguire il nostro rapporto su un altro piano. Almeno momentaneamente. Viceversa significherebbe che il nostro rapporto è basato solo sulle scopate, per cui lo ritengo interrompibile in qualsiasi momento.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Se  rapporto col padre del bambino è finito, morto e sepolto, di che stiamo parlando? Ovvio che una donna single fa ciò che vuole.
> Se è un rapporto clandestino la gravidanza è un ottimo banco di prova e una possibilità per evolvere quel rapporto e per evolvere me stessa: se non riuscissi a sospendere quel piano del rapporto con l'amante a fronte di una vita che cresce dentro di me mi sentirei  una deficiente, e svaluterei parecchio un uomo che non mi esprimesse l'esigenza di rispettarmi su quel punto e di proseguire il nostro rapporto su un altro piano. Almeno momentaneamente. Viceversa significherebbe che il nostro rapporto è basato solo sulle scopate, per cui lo ritengo interrompibile in qualsiasi momento.


Ariquoto
però anche nel caso di single incinta faccio fatica ad accettare la cosa


----------



## Nocciola (14 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Non è proprio un altro discorso.
> 
> Perchè molti di voi dicono che una donna incinta che tradisce non mette al primo posto il suo bambino.
> 
> Secondo me è completamente illogico sostenere ciò.


Sicuramente viene prima la voglia di una scopata extra che il figlio.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Cosa cambia a un feto che la sua mamma si fa una scopata ed è più felice?
> 
> Meglio una mamma repressa e triste o una mamma felice?


Non è che si vince qualche cosa se si riesce a sfinire chi ha un'opinione diversa. Però legare il benessere e la felicità allo scopare e a scopate extra, soprattutto in gravidanza, è di una tristezza infinita. Naturalmente a mio parere.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Cosa cambia a un feto che la sua mamma si fa una scopata ed è più felice?
> 
> Meglio una mamma repressa e triste o una mamma felice?


Perché se non ti fai la scopata extra non seifelice?
basiamo lanostra felicitá sulla scopata extra?
in quei nove mesi il pensiero di quella crearura che cresce dentro di te basta a renderti felice..per il resto hai tutto il resto della vita


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Come fai a dire che una donna che non interrompe i rapporti sessuali è una deficiente?
> 
> Prima di tutto il sesso non è una concessione che fa la donna all'uomo ma è un piacere di entrambi. Se si riflette e si capisce che continuare a fare l'amore è un arricchimento e non una cosa spiacevole, non vedo perchè smettere.
> Potrebbe essere anche la donna stessa a volerlo...
> ...


L'ho già spiegato molte pagine fa il perché.
Non ho mai inteso il sesso come una concessione della donna all'uomo.
Perdonami, ma io parlo per la mia esperienza di vita nella quale non ho a che fare con pasticci adolescenziali, nè con uomini coglioni.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Per me è molto più triste annullarsi e reprimersi completamente per poi far pagare tutto dopo ai propri figli.


cioé spiegami, tu se non scopi extra coppia per nove mesi ti senti annullata e repressa come donna?
Mi auguro di non arrivare mai al giorno che se non ho nessunocon cui scopare oltre al mio compagno io mi sentaannullata come donna


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> cioé spiegami, tu se non scopi extra coppia per nove mesi ti senti annullata e repressa come donna?
> Mi auguro di non arrivare mai al giorno che se non ho nessunocon cui scopare oltre al mio compagno io mi sentaannullata come donna


Quoto io, stavolta


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Una donna NON è solo una mamma e per fare meglio la mamma deve curare TUTTA sè stessa.
> 
> Poi, se tu sei stata felice solo facendo la mamma, buon per te.
> 
> Ma non penso tu abbia alcun diritto per giudicare altre persone.


Probabilmente è un nostro limite, mio e di farfalla. L'apertura mentale in questo campo è compromessa dal semplice fatto che abbiamo figli.
Noi.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Io non sto parlando di ME.
> 
> Questo è un discorso generale o almeno dovrebbe esserlo per la delicatezza della questione.
> 
> ...


Credevo fosse chiaro che il tu era generico e non rivolto a te nello specifico
Si conosco la comprensione, ma non la applico per donne incinta che non riescono a trattenersi nemmeno nove mesi dallo scopare con un uomo che non sia il padre del bimbo che portano dentro. È un mio limite


----------



## lunaiena (14 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Non è proprio un altro discorso.
> 
> Perchè molti di voi dicono che una donna incinta che tradisce non mette al primo posto il suo bambino.
> 
> Secondo me è completamente illogico sostenere ciò.




quoto


----------



## contepinceton (14 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che si vince qualche cosa se si riesce a sfinire chi ha un'opinione diversa. Però legare il benessere e la felicità allo scopare e a scopate extra, soprattutto in gravidanza, è di una tristezza infinita. Naturalmente a mio parere.


Mi fa piacere che tu finalmente
te ne sia convinta...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ti ricordi?
" Questo utente sarebbe da bannare"

ti ricordi?
E il giorno dopo lui spariva...
con un pretesto qualsiasi no?


----------



## free (14 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Probabilmente è un nostro limite, mio e di farfalla. L'apertura mentale in questo campo è compromessa dal semplice fatto che abbiamo figli.
> Noi.



:sbatti:


:mrgreen:


----------



## free (14 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere che tu finalmente
> te ne sia convinta...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ti ricordi?
> ...



ma la vuoi smettere?

:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Anche il conte ha prole ma non mi sembra si sia espresso in modo così feroce come ha fatto qualcuno.


Si ma io ehm...
bon...ehm...

Non ho mai portato bimbo in utero...

Io non sono uterino...capisci...

Casomai ho spermino che batte in tel servelo...ma non sono utero...

Ora da quel che vissi in casa durante la gravidanza...ehm...
Cioè ehm...

Non avevo tanta voglia di certe cose...
Poi passò quasi tutti i 9 mesi a letto...

Ma vedi toy...
Mettiamo che io e te siamo amanti...
Poi i casi sono molteplici no?

Caso A...
Tu mi dici...sai Pincy...sono in stato interessante, e quindi dobbiamo disinteressarci un pochino alle nostre pratiche amorose...

Poi capisci i mesi passano e non è tanto possibile occultare il nocciolo della questione che hai in grembo...
E veramente è più forte di me...

Non trovo NULLA di erotico in una donna incinta...
Insomma per esempio se penso che so alla mia promotrice finanziaria...insomma na pelle bellissima, un volto fantastico...ma insomma ste forme sferiche....insomma...

Insomma mi nasce come na roba da dire...occhio che è fragile...occhio speriamo che non si rabalti, speriamo che non prenda botte....

SPEriamo che non esploda....insomma...voglio dire...

Poi la situazione si evove e tu partorisci....
Insomma se non hai fatto il cesareo...insomma ci vuole tempo che la figa si ripristini no?

Poi un bambino è di un egoismo spaventoso...
Cioè mica puoi dire...dai Pincy che finchè dorme nella sua cuna noi trombiamo no?....

Cioè...
Insomma amen tu per me sei mamma adesso....

Basta fare i sporcaccioni in volta no?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma la vuoi smettere?
> 
> :mrgreen:


A vedere Stalin che fa come Madre di Calcutta?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Adesso mi metto in testa che non sei affatto free...
Ma che sei occupation....

E ti massacro le ovaie finchè tu non lo ammetti

Così poi dico....visto ehm?

Mi era sembrato di sentire un gatto e in effetti...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Se non faccio pì che in pressia da lord a diventare conte...ero morto....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (14 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A vedere Stalin che fa come Madre di Calcutta?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> *Adesso mi metto in testa che non sei affatto free...
> Ma che sei occupation....
> ...


fuochino...:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> fuochino...:rotfl:


Frega un casso a me...
Faccio far fuori Ultimo Sangre
e ti rapisco...

Mi rapisca Signore
la forza del tuo amore...

E gravidanza o non gravidanza
in buona sostanza

vieni subito in questa stanza
che ti chiami bonanza...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (14 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Frega un casso a me...
> *Faccio far fuori Ultimo Sangre*
> e ti rapisco...
> 
> ...




Ultimo Sangre non si tocca!:inlove:

a parte la sottoscritta:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Vabbè ma anche se esistono persone così, amanti così, saranno cazzi loro
> 
> Io penso che con un pancione davanti sarebbe il mio ultimo obiettivo trombare... penserei quello che pensi tu, avrei paura di fargli male... a maggior ragione che è mio figlio.
> 
> ...


Si sono cassi loro no?
Ma sai com'è le robe diverse
Indignano....

Pensa non so a Cristo
Pensa che scandalo per i farisei

Cristo parlava con le donne, in pubblico, e per giunta con le Samaritane, pazienza con le prostitute giudee...
Ma con le Samaritane ti rendi conto?

Sempre stato che quello che non riusciamo a comprendere 

di necessità debba essere male no?

Un ebreo che parla con le donne? Ma che razza di messia è questo?

Infatti prendi la tua croce e vai sul golgota e taci...


----------



## Spider (14 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si sono cassi loro no?
> *Ma sai com'è le robe diverse
> Indignano....*
> 
> ...



non sono esattamente le " robe diverse" ad indignare...
semmai la necessità tutta borghese di pensare che c'è
 sempre e comunque "qualcuno peggiore di noi".


----------



## contepinceton (14 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> non sono esattamente le " robe diverse" ad indignare...
> semmai la necessità tutta borghese di pensare che c'è
> sempre e comunque "qualcuno peggiore di noi".


Grande questa!:up::up::up:
E per fortuna che io mi tengo stretta la maglia nera no?
Io sono l'anima nera numero 1 del forum
Lothar la numero due
Il premier qui dentro sono io.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> non sono esattamente le " robe diverse" ad indignare...
> semmai la necessità tutta borghese di pensare che c'è
> sempre e comunque "qualcuno peggiore di noi".


Non è necessità e neanche ipocrisia: una donna che non sa contenersi è peggiore di me.


----------



## devastata (14 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Nell'ottica di tutelare la prole, trovo sia molto più onesto essere fedele al papà quando il bambino è abbastanza grande da poter capire e scoprire come stanno le cose.
> Lì si che fa male...



Dovrebbe valere anche essere fedele alla moglie per non turbare i figli, ne piccoli ne grandi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Nell'ottica di tutelare la prole, trovo sia molto più onesto essere fedele al papà quando il bambino è abbastanza grande da poter capire e scoprire come stanno le cose.
> Lì si che fa male...


ma non era questo l'argomento


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Trovavo giusto far notare che un bambino capisce e coglie molto di più la realtà rispetto a un neonato o a un feto.
> e quindi una mamma che tradisce quando i figli sono grandicelli non è che sia *moralmente* migliore di una donna che lo fa quando i figli non capiscono una mazza di ciò che li circonda.


se proprio volessimo stilare classifiche: la morale non è riferibile allo stato del bambino, ma alla mamma in relazione a.
e se vogliamo dirla tutta, la differenza è grande tra una creatura inerme a cui togli l'unica cosa indispensabile per lei in quel momento (la tua presenza costante di genitore) e un bambino che ha anche altri punti di riferimento nell'arco della giornata.

per finire: non sta a me stabilire danni o vantaggi, mi avvalgo del diritto di porre il limite di tolleranza dove decido io


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> La morale ha un senso solo se riferita al bambino. Dove è riferita al pensiero della madre e ai suoi sentimenti verso il feto è un po' troppo invadente.
> 
> Ridicolo sostenere che la presenza costante di mamma venga tolta al figlio se costei ogni tanto si concede qualche piacere, qualche capriccio, specie se non è ancora nato o se è talmente piccolo da non vedere al di là del suo naso.
> 
> ...



appunto


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2013)

beh, per essere una che non ama i giudizi sei bella categorica, toy.
avrai tempo a cambiare idea ; e ti assicuro che lo farai.
non sono cosa da spiegare ma da sentire


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> La morale ha un senso solo se riferita al bambino. Dove è riferita al pensiero della madre e ai suoi sentimenti verso il feto è un po' troppo invadente.
> 
> Ridicolo sostenere che la presenza costante di mamma venga tolta al figlio se costei ogni tanto si concede qualche piacere, qualche capriccio, specie se non è ancora nato o se è talmente piccolo da non vedere al di là del suo naso.
> 
> ...


E' quello che stiamo facendo.


----------



## Daniele (15 Aprile 2013)

A mio avviso, una donna o un uomo che non sanno stare senza sesso, hanno forti dipendenze, devono pensarci in cosa deficitano, perchè è da malati non riuscire fare senza ad un optional.


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Giudicando i giudizi sarei categorica? :smile:
> 
> Imparate voi a sentire e capire chi ha modi diversi di vivere.* Non gli avete dato nemmeno modo di parlare, a queste donne, con tutte quelle faccine "vomitevoli"*.


quali faccine?
scusa ma esigo sempre la risposta personalizzata perché alla mia spiccata individualità ci tengo...ma a chi non abbiamo dato modo?
va bene tutto ma non diciamo cazzate, dai .


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Giudicando i giudizi sarei categorica? :smile:
> 
> Imparate voi a sentire e capire chi ha modi diversi di vivere. Non gli avete dato nemmeno modo di parlare, a queste donne, con tutte quelle faccine "vomitevoli".


Perchè?
Se io cerco un confrotno su un argomento e sono convinta delle mie posizioni puoi fare pagine di faccine vomitevoli, mica mi tiro indietro nel portare avanti le mie motivaizioni


----------



## lunaiena (15 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quali faccine?
> scusa ma esigo sempre la risposta personalizzata perché alla mia spiccata individualità ci tengo...ma a chi non abbiamo dato modo?
> va bene tutto ma non diciamo cazzate, dai .



Riguardando le prime risposte nelle prime pagine anche io ho avuto la stessa impressione 
Infatti ho scritto la stessa cosa decine e decine di post fa...
non sono cazzate ...


----------



## lunaiena (15 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè?
> Se io cerco un confrotno su un argomento e sono convinta delle mie posizioni puoi fare pagine di faccine vomitevoli, mica mi tiro indietro nel portare avanti le mie motivaizioni



non tutti siamo fatto nello stesso modo 
ovvio da ambo i lati...


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Riguardando le prime risposte nelle prime pagine anche io ho avuto la stessa impressione
> Infatti ho scritto la stessa cosa decine e decine di post fa...
> non sono cazzate ...


cioè abbiamo inbito qualcuna a raccontare , questo dici?


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Leggi la prima pagina, tutte le risposte acide e fuori luogo a una semplice domanda.
> 
> E visto che neghi la loro acidità, non sei da meno e quindi penso che ci stai molto bene in quel "voi" che ho usato.


ho capito.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Peccato, potevamo capire meglio se avesse parlato qualcuna che ci è passata.



infatti tu sei la persona meno indicata a fare da portabandiera


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Peccato, potevamo capire meglio se avesse parlato qualcuna che ci è passata.


peccato.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Vedo che il concetto di genitorialità "sacra" viene usato solo quando fa comodo
> *Nei fatti una donna incinta che tradisce NON danneggia il bambino perchè ancora non sente e non capisce*.
> Sempre se, ovvio, questo tradimento le da' vantaggi morali.
> Di solito non ci si fa l'amante per masochismo...



questo lo dici tu


----------



## lunaiena (15 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> cioè abbiamo inbito qualcuna a raccontare , questo dici?



Posso pensarlo ma non ne posso essere certa 
Certo che se io vado in un posto e cerco di aprirmi 
e capire cose o condividere esperienze e mi trovo solo 
vomiti o persona a cui faccio schifo prendo e me ne vado 
ma questo è un mio limite eh!

Poi penso magari l'autrice o l'autore del 3d invece non ha avuto tempo 
o voglia di approfondire per ragioni sue che ne so io...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh, per essere una che non ama i giudizi sei bella categorica, toy.
> *avrai tempo a cambiare idea ; e ti assicuro che lo farai.
> non sono cosa da spiegare ma da sentire*



quoto


----------



## free (15 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> cioè abbiamo inbito qualcuna a raccontare , questo dici?



come ho già scritto, secondo me nessuna avrebbe raccontato una cosa del genere, anche perchè non ci sono più i n.r.

l'autrice della discussione probabilmente sperava di confrontarsi grazie all'anonimato, ed ha buttato lì la domanda
almeno io la penso così


----------



## lunaiena (15 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti tu sei la persona meno indicata a fare da portabandiera



Ma se posso 
perchè questo pregiudzio?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Vedo che il concetto di genitorialità "sacra" viene usato solo quando fa comodo
> Nei fatti una donna incinta che tradisce NON danneggia il bambino perchè ancora non sente e non capisce.
> Sempre se, ovvio, questo tradimento le da' vantaggi morali.
> Di solito non ci si fa l'amante per masochismo...


io credo che tu non abbia capito il punto o probabilmente io e chi la pensa come me non ci siamo spiegate bene
Non è il danno che fai il bambino è che è veramente incomprensibile volere far sesso con un uomo che non è il padre del bimbo che hai in grembo perchè in quel momento, più che in altri, tu dovresti essere al massimo della felicità insieme al padre
Se non lo sei, perchè sei abbandonata, perchè lui ti ha tradito a sua volta, per mille motivi che vuoi in quel momento ancora di più il tuo unico e vero pensiero deve essere quell'essere dentro di te


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Posso pensarlo ma non ne posso essere certa
> Certo che se io vado in un posto e cerco di aprirmi
> e capire cose o condividere esperienze e mi trovo solo
> vomiti o persona a cui faccio schifo prendo e me ne vado
> ...


tieni conto che tutta questa cosa che stai dicendo non ha la minima base.
 1 perché è stata fatta una domanda buttata lì per poi darsi alla macchia
2 se una è così leggiadra da non farsi problemi di sorta non avrà certo bisogno di sostegno morale
nah


----------



## lunaiena (15 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> tieni conto che tutta questa cosa che stai dicendo non ha la minima base.
> 1 perché è stata fatta una domanda buttata lì per poi darsi alla macchia
> 2 se una è così leggiadra da non farsi problemi di sorta non avrà certo bisogno di sostegno morale
> nah



Ne terro conto 
e di grazia qui chi ha basi per dire chi o che cosa?


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2013)

io no


free ha detto:


> come ho già scritto, secondo me nessuna avrebbe raccontato una cosa del genere, anche perchè non ci sono più i n.r.
> 
> l'autrice della discussione probabilmente sperava di confrontarsi grazie all'anonimato, ed ha buttato lì la domanda
> *almeno io la penso cos*ì


----------



## lunaiena (15 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> io credo che tu non abbia capito il punto o probabilmente io e chi la pensa come me non ci siamo spiegate bene
> Non è il danno che fai il bambino è che è veramente incomprensibile volere far sesso con un uomo che non è il padre del bimbo che hai in grembo perchè in quel momento, più che in altri, tu dovresti essere al massimo della felicità insieme al padre
> Se non lo sei, perchè sei abbandonata, perchè lui ti ha tradito a sua volta, per mille motivi che vuoi in quel momento ancora di più il tuo unico e vero pensiero deve essere quell'essere dentro di te




Ok alora ripongo la domanda 
se quell'essere dentro di te non è tuo?


----------



## free (15 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> io no



e cosa pensi?
che era una domandaccia fatta per provocare?
bho, può essere


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Leggi la prima pagina, tutte le risposte acide e fuori luogo a una semplice domanda.
> 
> E visto che neghi la loro acidità, non sei da meno e quindi penso che ci stai molto bene in quel "voi" che ho usato.


Parlo per me ma anche per Chiara. L'essere acide non è una nostra caratteristica



ToyGirl ha detto:


> Peccato, potevamo capire meglio se avesse parlato qualcuna che ci è passata.


Quando vuole siamo qui. Se non vuole parlarne più io non mi sento in colpa. Ripeto in un forum cerchi il confronto



lunapiena ha detto:


> Posso pensarlo ma non ne posso essere certa
> Certo che se io vado in un posto e cerco di aprirmi
> e capire cose o condividere esperienze e mi trovo solo
> vomiti o persona a cui faccio schifo prendo e me ne vado
> ...


A me hanno detto che ero una donna di merda, che mio marito era un "povero marito", ti tralascio le offese di Daniele
Bene visto che so di non essere una donna di merda, che mio marito è un uomo intelligente sono rimasta, mi sono scontrata e alla fine credo che qualcuno abbia imparato a conoscermi e ad apprezzarmi nonostante i miei più che evidenti errori
Altrimenti apri un blog, scirvi tutto ciò che vuoi e accetti solo commenti positivi



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quoto


anche io



Minerva ha detto:


> tieni conto che tutta questa cosa che stai dicendo non ha la minima base.
> 1 perché è stata fatta una domanda buttata lì per poi darsi alla macchia
> 2 *se una è così leggiadra da non farsi problemi di sorta non avrà certo bisogno di sostegno morale
> nah*


:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma se posso
> perchè questo pregiudzio?



ma non è un pregiudizio, luna, abbi pazienza
è un fatto

millemila post per spiegare che si tratta di una cosa che senti e che non c'entra nulla di nulla con la morale e mi ci infilate la moralità, la sacralità e quant'altro


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> e cosa pensi?
> che era una domandaccia fatta per provocare?
> bho, può essere


certo.
comunque fosse stata vera una che mi parla di "scappatelle" in gravidanza non ha la mia stima.
anzile le sputerei in un occhio.
poi gli altri che la pensino come vogliono, mica devo convincere nessuno


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ok alora ripongo la domanda
> se quell'essere dentro di te non è tuo?


Bella domanda a cui non riesco a dare una risposta
E' una cosa nella quale non riesco ad immedesimarmi e fatico a pensare a cosa farei
Provo a pensarci


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Si sarà offesa perchè ho detto che per me una mamma è molto più... ehm... moralmente discutibile... quando tradisce con i figli già grandicelli e perfettamente consapevoli di ciò che li circonda.
> Chissà perchè...



ci hai preso in pieno, oh
daje


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ok alora ripongo la domanda
> se quell'essere dentro di te non è tuo?


e se i marziani mi rapissero e fecondassero il mio ovulo menopausato che farei:singleeye:


----------



## sienne (15 Aprile 2013)

Ciao,

mahhh ... non capisco, cosa c'è da capire ... 

è istinto, è una cosa innata, è la natura ... è tutto un cambiamento chimico nel corpo ... 

perciò, quelle reazioni così forti all'inizio ... va proprio contro tutto ...


Ma la discussione poi ha preso ben presto altre direzioni, leggi Nausica o Chiara ... 

Si avrebbe potuto discutere, cosa manca o cosa ricerca una donna incinta, quando tradisce ...

Ma discutere su morale ... apertura di mente ... tolleranza, ecc. con donne, che però nella vita 

tradiscono o hanno tradito - perciò sanno di cosa parlano ... 

se non si accetta o si tenta a priori di capire le testimonianze delle varie madri ... donne che hanno

vissuto 9 mesi di scompiglio ormonale ... 


che si vuole discutere????


mahhh ... 

sienne


----------



## free (15 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo.
> comunque fosse stata vera una che mi parla di "scappatelle" in gravidanza non ha la mia stima.
> anzile le sputerei in un occhio.
> poi gli altri che la pensino come vogliono, mica devo convincere nessuno



vabbè adesso non attacchiamoci ad una parola, scappatelle

a me l'unica cosa che è venuta in mente, ed infatti l'ho scritto prima, era che la tipa desiderasse tenersi l'amante anche se incinta
che non sapesse come gestire questo desiderio, o qualcosa del genere...


----------



## lunaiena (15 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma non è un pregiudizio, luna, abbi pazienza
> è un fatto
> 
> millemila post per spiegare che si tratta di una cosa che senti e che non c'entra nulla di nulla con la morale e mi ci infilate la moralità, la sacralità e quant'altro



Che senti mqa che evidentemente non tutti sentono allo stesso modo...
Sono stata incinta e anche per ma la cosa più importante era quello che portavo dentro 
SE un'altra donna mi dice che sente cose diverse mica le  vomito addosso cerco di capire 
come fa ad avere questo tipo di esegenze completamete fuori dal mio modo di sentire...


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> vabbè adesso non attacchiamoci ad una parola, scappatelle
> 
> a me l'unica cosa che è venuta in mente, ed infatti l'ho scritto prima, era che la tipa desiderasse tenersi l'amante anche se incinta
> che non sapesse come gestire questo desiderio, o qualcosa del genere...


sarà che io consigli non ne ho, pazienza nemmeno.i casi umani teneteveli


----------



## sienne (15 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma non è un pregiudizio, luna, abbi pazienza
> è un fatto
> 
> millemila post per spiegare che si tratta di una cosa che senti e che non c'entra nulla di nulla con la morale e mi ci infilate la moralità, la sacralità e quant'altro


Ciao 

Quoto!!!

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> *E cosa cambia una scopata, magari con una persona con cui c'è affetto/amore profondo?
> In che modo LUI/LEI non sarebbe più il primo pensiero di una donna?*
> 
> Credo che tu non sappia proprio spiegarlo.
> ...


cambia che se c'è affetto amore profondo con l'amante SEI COMUNQUE UNA MERDA PERCHE' NON HAI SAPUTO EVITARE UNA GRAVIDANZA DA UN UOMO CHE NON AMI E CHE AVRA' UN FIGLIO DA UNA DONNA CHE NON LO AMA

però sai, le scopate non fanno male a quel bambino

ma fammi il piacere, che non hai neanche la più pallida idea dell'argomento di cui stai parlando


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> vabbè adesso non attacchiamoci ad una parola, scappatelle
> 
> a me l'unica cosa che è venuta in mente, ed infatti l'ho scritto prima, era che la tipa desiderasse tenersi l'amante anche se incinta
> *che non sapesse come gestire questo desiderio, o qualcosa del genere.*..



*DIPENDENZA*


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2013)

della fuga delle buone anime parlerei volentieri.se solo ne avessi un briciolo di voglia


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Quindi è lecito dire qualsiasi cosa e offendere solo perchè si è protetti dall'anonimato e ci si può esprimere liberamente?
> Questo non si chiama confronto ed è proprio questa schifosa incontinenza verbale a far scappare *tante belle anime da qui e a non far si che questo sia un luogo davvero libero*.


tante belle anime?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (15 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sarà che io consigli non ne ho, pazienza nemmeno.i casi umani teneteveli



così non vale, avresti dovuto scriverlo al primo post!


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> così non vale, avresti dovuto scriverlo al primo post!


chiedo scusa.XD


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Non è questione di accettare o meno le testimonianze singole.
> 
> E' che un singolo non può pretendere di dettare la strada giusta per altre persone.
> 
> Pensala come vuoi, io credo che *non abbiamo avuto le testimonianze VERE a questo argomento perchè ci sono stati troppi attacchi*.



perchè si vergognano, te lo dò quasi per certo


----------



## free (15 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *DIPENDENZA*



non parliamo di corde a casa dell'impiccato...:singleeye:


----------



## lunaiena (15 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e se i marziani mi rapissero e fecondassero il mio ovulo menopausato che farei:singleeye:




Senti non fare la spiritosa non mi sembra proprio il caso...
Non è una cosa cosi marziana il fatto di prestare l'utero di modo che una coppia 
chè vuole figli ma non può averne possa diventare genitore ....
che tra l'altro è legale gia in molti paesi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> non parliamo di corde a casa dell'impiccato...:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Senti non fare la spiritosa non mi sembra proprio il caso...
> Non è una cosa cosi marziana il fatto di prestare l'utero di modo che una coppia
> chè vuole figli ma non può averne possa diventare genitore ....
> che tra l'altro è legale gia in molti paesi


a me sembra il caso.
punti di vista


----------



## free (15 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


>



dai, le dipendenze sono molto peggio!

non ridere!


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2013)

*Questo è il primo post*



unuomononbasta ha detto:


> *Vorrei sapere se ci sono donne su questo portale che hanno sentito il bisogno di concedersi scappatelle durante la gravidanza*, o con dei figli molto piccoli, e come hanno vissuto la cosa.


Domanda personale che ha avuto risposte personali.


----------



## Daniele (15 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me hanno detto che ero una donna di merda, che mio marito era un "povero marito", ti tralascio le offese di Daniele


A dire il vero penso che tu sia la tipica donna "boccalona" come si dice dalle mie parti.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> dai, le dipendenze sono molto peggio!
> 
> non ridere!



hai ragione, faccio ammenda :condom:


----------



## sienne (15 Aprile 2013)

Ciao,

strano ... molto strano ...

Madri, con storie differenti alle spalle ...
chi ha tradito, chi tradisce, chi non ha tradito ...

in questo punto, le voci sono unanime ...

e chi sa perché ...

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> A dire il vero penso che tu sia la tipica donna "boccalona" come si dice dalle mie parti.



ci hai preso in pieno, oh (2)

arridaje




:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> E cosa cambia una scopata, magari con una persona con cui c'è affetto/amore profondo?
> In che modo LUI/LEI non sarebbe più il primo pensiero di una donna?
> 
> Credo che tu non sappia proprio spiegarlo.
> ...



Ma quali mezze misure? 
Guarda secondo me le mamme perfette non esistono e non si è meno mamme se si tradisce e più mamme se non lo si fa
Io sto dicendo solo che non riesco a concepire di avere un figlio che cresce dentro di te e desiderare fare sesso con un uomo che non sia suo padre
Ma che cazzo l'hai fatto a fare quel bambino se non ami quell'uomo?
E mettiamo che sei rimasta incinta di un perfetto sconosciuto perchè sei single ma può essere che il tuo pensiero sia scopare incinta con una nuova persona che hai appena conosciuto?
Scusa nonostante io sia una traditrice do al sesso e al mio corpo un'importanza diversa di quella che gli dai tu
Ma io credo che mai come in questo caso se non hai sentito una vita nascere e crescere dentro di te sia davvero impossibile spiegarsi.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Quindi è lecito dire qualsiasi cosa e offendere solo perchè si è protetti dall'anonimato e ci si può esprimere liberamente?
> Questo non si chiama confronto ed è proprio questa schifosa incontinenza verbale a far scappare tante belle anime da qui e a non far si che questo sia un luogo davvero libero.


Ho usato termini come abberrante verso questo fatto
Poi posso conoscere una persona che si comporta così e rendermi conto che per altre cose è nettamente migliore per me. Questo non lo dubito
Che poi miriesce difficile stimareuna donna che fa una cosa del genere spero non venga ritenuta un'offesa ma un mio leggittimo diritto


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *cambia che se c'è affetto amore profondo con l'amante SEI COMUNQUE UNA MERDA PERCHE' NON HAI SAPUTO EVITARE UNA GRAVIDANZA DA UN UOMO CHE NON AMI E CHE AVRA' UN FIGLIO DA UNA DONNA CHE NON LO AMA
> 
> *però sai, le scopate non fanno male a quel bambino
> 
> ma fammi il piacere, che non hai neanche la più pallida idea dell'argomento di cui stai parlando


Standing ovation


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Non è questione di accettare o meno le testimonianze singole.
> 
> *E' che un singolo non può pretendere di dettare la strada giusta per altre persone.
> 
> *Pensala come vuoi, io credo che non abbiamo avuto le testimonianze VERE a questo argomento perchè ci sono stati troppi attacchi.


dove lo hai letto?
Qualcuna di noi ha dettato legge
Io ho letto solo donne che hanno espresso opinioni su questa cosa
Mica andiamo in giro con i cartelli di propaganda contro chi scopa in gravidanza
E dai.....


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> A dire il vero penso che tu sia la tipica donna "boccalona" come si dice dalle mie parti.


Che tu di me hai sempre capito poco lo testimonia questa frase


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> strano ... molto strano ...
> 
> ...


quoto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> *Ma come, poco fa hai detto che una donna "almeno" dovrebbe astenersi dai rapporti prima e dopo la gravidanza e farsi "rispettare" dall'amante in tal senso...
> Adesso dici che questa donna è comunque una merda perchè è rimasta incinta.*
> 
> Mi sa che le tue idee sono parecchio confuse
> ...



non hai capito proprio nulla di quel che ho scritto e neppure di me
pazienza


----------



## oceansize (15 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma quali mezze misure?
> Guarda secondo me le mamme perfette non esistono e non si è meno mamme se si tradisce e più mamme se non lo si fa
> Io sto dicendo solo che non riesco a concepire di avere un figlio che cresce dentro di te e desiderare fare sesso con un uomo che non sia suo padre
> Ma che cazzo l'hai fatto a fare quel bambino se *non ami* quell'uomo?
> ...


intervengo in questa discussione solo per principio, come da ultima frase non sono stata madre e non posso portare il mio sentire.
però il primo neretto è in contrasto con quello che molti fedifraghi dicono: non è vero che se tradisci non ami.
togliendo per un momento, se possibile, l'attenzione sul fatto che una donna in gravidanza "sente" che non ci sono cose più importanti della vita che cresce dentro di lei, non vedo troppa differenza tra una donna che tradisce con bambini di un anno, di 10, prima e dopo il matrimonio, con 10 uomini ecc...
Nel senso, la differenza c'è, ovvio, ma non capisco questa indignazione, soprattutto da parte di alcuni utenti che hanno tranquillamente una vita al di fuori del matrimonio.
Tutto qui, poi se mi dite che davvero quando si è incinte non si pensa ad altro, vi credo, ma può non essere per tutte così.


----------



## sienne (15 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma quali mezze misure?
> Guarda secondo me le mamme perfette non esistono e non si è meno mamme se si tradisce e più mamme se non lo si fa
> Io sto dicendo solo che non riesco a concepire di avere un figlio che cresce dentro di te e desiderare fare sesso con un uomo che non sia suo padre
> Ma che cazzo l'hai fatto a fare quel bambino se non ami quell'uomo?
> ...


Ciao,

ti quoto! 
ed è stato detto già X pagine fa ... che è una cosa, molto difficile da spiegare ...

da Chiara che ha l'istinto materno di una formica ... 
da me, che a diventare madre ... non mi ci vedevo proprio ... 

Basta! Please! È stato discusso tante pagine fa!!

Per poi raggiungere cosa? 
Degli insulti da "gente con chiusura mentale" ...

Ma fatemi il piacere ... 

Sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Aprile 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> intervengo in questa discussione solo per principio, come da ultima frase non sono stata madre e non posso portare il mio sentire.
> però il primo neretto è in contrasto con quello che molti fedifraghi dicono: non è vero che se tradisci non ami.
> togliendo per un momento, se possibile, l'attenzione sul fatto che una donna in gravidanza "sente" che non ci sono cose più importanti della vita che cresce dentro di lei, non vedo troppa differenza tra una donna che tradisce con bambini di un anno, di 10, prima e dopo il matrimonio, con 10 uomini ecc...
> Nel senso, la differenza c'è, ovvio, *ma non capisco questa indignazione*, *soprattutto da parte di alcuni utenti che hanno tranquillamente una vita al di fuori del matrimonio*.
> Tutto qui, poi se mi dite che davvero quando si è incinte non si pensa ad altro, vi credo, ma può non essere per tutte così.


ma è proprio per questo, invece, che affermo il mio pensiero
mi sembra molto  indicativo che una donna come me sia di questo avviso

ma non è indignazione, ci mancherebbe


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> intervengo in questa discussione solo per principio, come da ultima frase non sono stata madre e non posso portare il mio sentire.
> però il primo neretto è in contrasto con quello che molti fedifraghi dicono: *non è vero che se tradisci non ami.
> *togliendo per un momento, se possibile, l'attenzione sul fatto che una donna in gravidanza "sente" che non ci sono cose più importanti della vita che cresce dentro di lei, non vedo troppa differenza tra una donna che tradisce con bambini di un anno, di 10, prima e dopo il matrimonio, con 10 uomini ecc...
> Nel senso, la differenza c'è, ovvio, ma non capisco questa indignazione, soprattutto da parte di alcuni utenti che hanno tranquillamente una vita al di fuori del matrimonio.
> Tutto qui, poi se mi dite che davvero quando si è incinte non si pensa ad altro, vi credo, ma può non essere per tutte così.


Quando ho tradito mio marito se tu mi avessi detto se lo amavo ti avrei risposto di si
Ho vissuto sdoppiata quella situazione
Se mio marito mi avrebbe chiesto di avere un figlio mentre avevo quella relazione, avrei risposto di no proprio perchè probabilmente il sentimento forte che ti fa fare progetti che ti lega a un uomo tanto da desiderare un figlio non c'era più.
In un modo diverso lo amo anche adesso che le cose non vanno, anche ora che credo so che non avrò maila forza di lasciarlo, ma, mai nella vita penserei a mettere al mondo un figlio anche se potremmo essere ancora dei bravi genitori e lui un ottimo padre.


----------



## free (15 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho usato termini come abberrante verso questo fatto
> Poi posso conoscere una persona che si comporta così e rendermi conto che per altre cose è nettamente migliore per me. Questo non lo dubito
> Che poi miriesce difficile stimareuna donna che fa una cosa del genere spero non venga ritenuta un'offesa ma un mio leggittimo diritto



io vorrei raccontare una cosa che mi ha fatto rimanere molto male
una mia amica mi ha confidato che, all'inizio della storia con l'attuale marito, un medico tra l'altro, lei è rimasta incinta, ma, avendo lei solo 19 anni e non essendo ancora sposati, hanno deciso per l'aborto
in seguito hanno avuto 2 figli...
l'aborto è stato un errore tanto enorme quanto "superficiale", secondo me


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Appunto. Non è dal tradimento o dal rapporto con il padre che si vede se una donna è una buona mamma.
> 
> Al sesso e al mio corpo non so che importanza darei se rimanessi incinta, di sicuro non mi metterei a giudicare chi la pensa diversamente da me, come stai facendo tu ora.



Quindi non posso esprimere la mia opinione
Bene a sapersi


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> L'insulto fine a sè stesso NON è un'opinione...


e l'insulto è che trovo aberrante questa cosa?
Abbiamo un'idea diversa dell'insulto


----------



## sienne (15 Aprile 2013)

Ciao,

ma se è stato cercato di viarie la discussione in varie direzioni ...
- dipendenza
- cosa manca / cerca una donna in cinta ...

poi arrivi te, a sputare sentenze! ... ma che stai a dire?

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ma se è stato cercato di viarie la discussione in varie direzioni ...
> - dipendenza
> ...


quoto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> sienne... questa la definisci una "discussione" civile? Risposte civili a una domanda legittima?
> 
> Ma per favore...



ci mancherebbe che la gente non potesse esprimere il suo pensiero liberamente
sono state più che oneste


----------



## sienne (15 Aprile 2013)

Ciao,

l'ho detto prima ... 

dopo le prime tre pagine, Nausica ha introdotto una nuova prospettiva.

e ho detto, che le reazioni iniziali, indicano, che è una cosa, che va proprio contro natura. 

poi ... ora ci troviamo a pagina 52 ... cioè, dopo le prime reazioni, si è cercato di capire ...

se ora tu dopo una discussione luuuuunga arrivi e ti aggrappi alle prime pagine ... 

mi chiedo ... hai letto il resto? ... mi sa di no ... 

Nausica ha voluto capire, perché questa reazione così forte ... 

Hai saltato tutto ... e hai giudicato ... altro che ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> L'hai fatto, quindi evidentemente puoi farlo
> Al di là di cose condivisibili o meno che puoi aver scritto, ci sono stati anche insulti poco educati e veramente lo trovo poco carino per queste situazioni.
> 
> Come hai detto tu, si spera sempre di avere un bel rapporto felice con il papà tale da non avere nemmeno il pensiero di tradire.
> ...


Non resta incinta


----------



## lunaiena (15 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> io vorrei raccontare una cosa che mi ha fatto rimanere molto male
> una mia amica mi ha confidato che, all'inizio della storia con l'attuale marito, un medico tra l'altro, lei è rimasta incinta, ma, avendo lei solo 19 anni e non essendo ancora sposati, hanno deciso per l'aborto
> in seguito hanno avuto 2 figli...
> l'aborto è stato un errore tanto enorme quanto "superficiale", secondo me


io sono per la vita 
non condivido l'aborto se non in casi eccezionalmente particolari 
ma non vomito addosso a chi sceglie diversamente 
ma questo è un altro discorso...


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Non sta a te deciderlo.
> 
> E hai tradito.



Ovvio che non sta a me
E' la mia opinione. Si fanno un sacco di cose con leggerezza mi piacerebbe pensare che un figlio non si faccia così, probabilmente èp chiedere troppo

Ho tradito vero, quindi?


----------



## oceansize (15 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quando ho tradito mio marito se tu mi avessi detto se lo amavo *ti avrei risposto di si*
> Ho vissuto sdoppiata quella situazione
> Se mio marito mi avrebbe chiesto di avere un figlio mentre avevo quella relazione, avrei risposto di no proprio perchè probabilmente il sentimento forte che ti fa fare progetti che ti lega a un uomo tanto da desiderare un figlio non c'era più.
> In un modo diverso lo amo anche adesso che le cose non vanno, anche ora che credo so che non avrò maila forza di lasciarlo, ma, mai nella vita penserei a mettere al mondo un figlio anche se potremmo essere ancora dei bravi genitori e lui un ottimo padre.


infatti mi ricordo il tuo 3D e non riuscivo a seguirti.
Per il resto che dire, non mi ricordo chi anche qui nel forum ha scritto che va a vivere col suo ragazzo anche se non lo ama solo per avere una famiglia e dei figli. Tutto è possibile. 
Si sposta solo l'asticella un po' più in là di quello che ognuno di noi trova aberrante.
Se poi arriverà una testimonianza di qualcuna che è andata a letto con l'amante anche mentre aspettava un bambino dal marito, cercheremo di farci un'idea, come si fa con tutti quelli che arrivano dicendo di tradire ecc...civilmente


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> penso proprio di essere rimasta in tema.
> 
> Non ho giudicato proprio nulla, semmai ho condannato giudizi severi.


Idem. Noi abbiamo condannato certi comportamenti
Quindi? Dove sta la differenza?


----------



## sienne (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> penso proprio di essere rimasta in tema.
> 
> Non ho giudicato proprio nulla, semmai ho condannato giudizi severi.


Ciao,

vuoi discutere?

io no. 

sta tutto scritto ... sul fatto delle reazioni si è discusso ... 

e si voleva andare avanti. 

ahhh pardon! mancava la tua bacchettata ... 

da qualcuno, che non cerca neanche di cogliere cosa hanno riportato le varie madri ...

bene ... perciò ... 


CHIUSO. 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Quindi non sei proprio nella posizione di fare moralismo su genitori che tradiscono...
> 
> Immagino che a te non piaccia essere giudicata una poco di buono per quello che fai, senza che ci si soffermi a capire e a considerare la tua storia. Anche se lo ritieni accettabile perchè siamo su un forum.
> 
> E' troppo chiedere meno* superficialità *anche per situazioni che sono così estreme?



E dove ho espresso moralismo verso genitori che tradiscono?
Se trovi dove l'ho fatto segnalamelo

Sei totalmente fuori strada. Non hai capito il punto di questa discussione e vai per la tua strada

La superficialità è un'altra qualità o difetto (vedilo come vuoi) che non mi appartiene, anzi chi mi conosce dice che ogni tanto dovrei esserlo di più

Se mi definiscono poco di buono ribatto motivando il perchè non mi sento di esserlo, nel caso non mi sentissi di esserlo


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Davvero non la vedi?
> 
> Non conosci la differenza tra un'opinione e un insulto gratuito?


Io si. Tu?


----------



## Essenove (15 Aprile 2013)

State buonine, signore!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> La donna incinta E' una genitrice che tradisce.
> 
> Non mi sembra di essere l'unica ad averti tacciato di scarsa comprensione.
> 
> ...


Non è lei che non l'ha spiegato.
Sei tu che non l'hai colto, nonostante la tua scienza infusa.
Progressista della minchia.
Prendiloi pure come un insulto, per niente gratuito.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> La donna incinta E' una genitrice che tradisce.
> 
> Non mi sembra di essere l'unica ad averti tacciato di scarsa comprensione.
> 
> ...


Dove ho scritto che nuoce al bambino?
Ho detto che mi sentirei di mancare di rispetto a quel bambino
Ho scritto che mi metterei in gioco per capire come ho potuto pensare di mettere al mondo un figlio con un uomo che non amo e di cosneguenza la voglia di scopare sarebbe l'ultimo dei miei pensieri
Ho scritto che per 9 mesi, ringraziando Dio, posso essere in grado di non scopare random
Ho scritto che nel periodo in cui tuo figlio cresce dentro di te, l'ultimo pensiero che SECONDO ME dovresti avere è scopare random
Il problema è che tu puoi dire tutto quello che vuoi, ma se io esprimo un'opinione diventa un giudizio se lo fai tu no.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dove ho scritto che nuoce al bambino?
> Ho detto che mi sentirei di mancare di rispetto a quel bambino
> Ho scritto che mi metterei in gioco per capire come ho potuto pensare di mettere al mondo un figlio con un uomo che non amo e di cosneguenza la voglia di scopare sarebbe l'ultimo dei miei pensieri
> Ho scritto che per 9 mesi, ringraziando Dio, posso essere in grado di non scopare random
> ...


Farfalla, sei stata anche troppo chiara.
Il problema è che ormai siamo due carampane, largo ai giovani


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Quando una persona non sa portare avanti le sue idee, ecco che gli altri non capiscono
> 
> Lo ripeto per l'ultima volta.
> 
> ...


Dove hai letto che ho trovato giustificazioni al mio tradimento?
Dove hai letto che giudico il mio tradimento meno grave nei confronti del partner di quello di un'altra persona?
Viaggi di fantasia...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Quando una persona non sa portare avanti le sue idee, ecco che gli altri non capiscono
> 
> Lo ripeto per l'ultima volta.
> 
> ...


Su chi dovrebbe essere tarata la mia morale, su mia zia?
Che poi non è un discorso morale l'hanno capito anche i muri, anzi le mura, che fa più vintage.
Tu invece mi sembri intrisa di moralismo, con questo discorso di migliore/peggiore che mi ricorda tanto Alex buonanima e che a una certa età dovrebbe essere superato, su.


----------



## lothar57 (15 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Farfalla, sei stata anche troppo chiara.
> Il problema è che ormai siamo due carampane, largo ai giovani


Chiaretta se essere carampane vuole dire questo....sono carampano pure io...perche'e'una cosa solo a pensarla da mente malata,ci vorrebbe un t.s.o. assolutamente subito,per i 2 poveri mentecatti..

sia Chiara io non riesco ad  immaginarmi,di poterlo fare con una donna incinta che non fosse mia moglie.penso sia una perversione.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Quando una persona non sa portare avanti le sue idee, ecco che gli altri non capiscono
> 
> Lo ripeto per l'ultima volta.
> 
> ...


Uhm. Non parlo da moglie fedele, parlo da donna che ha avuto due gravidanze. Il tuo corpo si trasforma, ma pure la tua testa. La tua intera vita sta per cambiare e ti prepari a questo. Hai mille dubbi e mille paure, ti svegli la notte per il singhiozzo(il suo) e ti vengono i sudori freddi fino a che non sei sicura sia singhiozzo. Ma quello è niente, ti sei presa la responsabilità di un'altra vita, hai deciso di mettere al mondo una persona di cui non sai ancora nulla. Speri, sogni, immagini, temi. Ma soprattutto preservi, la sua salute e la tua. La sensazione di generare una vita è comprensibile solo in parte, perchè in parte è anche pura adrenalina per una esperienza unica, irripetibile, piena di incognite. La mattina ti svegli e non ci credi, lo senti muoversi dentro di te e ti capaciti appena, sei sdraiata e vedi un piedino spingere e creare un bozzo sulla tua pancia... ed è pazzesco. Creare dal nulla, da un semplice atto, una vita. E, secondo me, quando ti senti così, non senti il bisogno di andare a cercare altro. Per questo IO non riesco a comprendere.


----------



## lothar57 (15 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Uhm. Non parlo da moglie fedele, parlo da donna che ha avuto due gravidanze. Il tuo corpo si trasforma, ma pure la tua testa. La tua intera vita sta per cambiare e ti prepari a questo. Hai mille dubbi e mille paure, ti svegli la notte per il singhiozzo(il suo) e ti vengono i sudori freddi fino a che non sei sicura sia singhiozzo. Ma quello è niente, ti sei presa la responsabilità di un'altra vita, hai deciso di mettere al mondo una persona di cui non sai ancora nulla. Speri, sogni, immagini, temi. Ma soprattutto preservi, la sua salute e la tua. La sensazione di generare una vita è comprensibile solo in parte, perchè in parte è anche pura adrenalina per una esperienza unica, irripetibile, piena di incognite. La mattina ti svegli e non ci credi, lo senti muoversi dentro di te e ti capaciti appena, sei straiata e vedi un piedino spingere e creare un bozzo sulla tua pancia... ed è pazzesco. Creare dal nulla, da un semplice atto, una vita. E, secondo me, quando ti senti così, non senti il bisogno di andare a cercare altro. Per questo IO non riesco a comprendere.


Sbri..ciao....stai sprecando tempo...e'come parlare al muro


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> io sono per la vita
> non condivido l'aborto se non in casi eccezionalmente particolari
> ma non vomito addosso a chi sceglie diversamente
> *ma questo è un altro discorso..*.


decisamente


----------



## The Cheater (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Mah. Se tra i due c'è solo sesso, anche per me è strano. Ma non li giudico, cazzi loro.
> Se tra i due c'è affetto/amore, può darsi che l'amante non sia stranito dal fare l'amore con la donna a cui tiene perchè accetta il suo bambino come parte fondamentale di lei... non può essere così?


posso chiederti quanti figli hai e una breve descrizione delle tue sensazioni/emozioni per le tue gravidanze???


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2013)

appurato che se esistono questi casi sono davvero pochi e incerti...ma cosa caspita stai a difendere qui.non ho capito:singleeye:
se lo chiedi agli uomini qui ti diranno che con una donna incinta non lo farebbero, tu stessa pensandoci non lo faresti...
e allora rimane solo lo spirito polemico tout court


ToyGirl ha detto:


> Non ho figli e non so come mi comporterei in quell'occasione  mi limito a considerare che le donne che fanno queste cose avranno ognuna un motivo diverso e non mi sento di bollarle tutte come schifose, o peggio, cattive madri.


ad ogni modo mi puoi fare l'esempio di un valido motivo?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Uhm. Non parlo da moglie fedele, parlo da donna che ha avuto due gravidanze. Il tuo corpo si trasforma, ma pure la tua testa. La tua intera vita sta per cambiare e ti prepari a questo. Hai mille dubbi e mille paure, ti svegli la notte per il singhiozzo(il suo) e ti vengono i sudori freddi fino a che non sei sicura sia singhiozzo. Ma quello è niente, ti sei presa la responsabilità di un'altra vita, hai deciso di mettere al mondo una persona di cui non sai ancora nulla. Speri, sogni, immagini, temi. Ma soprattutto preservi, la sua salute e la tua. La sensazione di generare una vita è comprensibile solo in parte, perchè in parte è anche pura adrenalina per una esperienza unica, irripetibile, piena di incognite. La mattina ti svegli e non ci credi, lo senti muoversi dentro di te e ti capaciti appena, sei sdraiata e vedi un piedino spingere e creare un bozzo sulla tua pancia... ed è pazzesco. Creare dal nulla, da un semplice atto, una vita. E, secondo me, quando ti senti così, non senti il bisogno di andare a cercare altro. Per questo IO non riesco a comprendere.


Bel post...


----------



## The Cheater (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Non ho figli e non so come mi comporterei in quell'occasione  mi limito a considerare che le donne che fanno queste cose avranno ognuna un motivo diverso e non mi sento di bollarle tutte come schifose, o peggio, cattive madri.


e allora faresti bene a non sparare cavolate e rispettare le donne che hanno vissuto gravidanze, nonchè (anche se in netta inferiore proporzione) gli uomini che hanno vissuto o vivono la gravidanza della compagna e avvertono qualche sensazione che tu sconosci...

...non trovi???


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Mah. Se tra i due c'è solo sesso, anche per me è strano. Ma non li giudico, cazzi loro.
> Se tra i due c'è affetto/amore, può darsi che l'amante non sia stranito dal fare l'amore con la donna a cui tiene perchè accetta il suo bambino come parte fondamentale di lei... non può essere così?


E ancora una volta ti dico se c'é amore perché concepisci un figlio con un altro invece di concepirlo con l'uomo di cui sei innamorata.
Io credo che a questo punto il problema sia la leggerezza con cui si pensa a mettere al mondo un bambino


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2013)

capisco le fragole a novembre. il gelato alle due di notte...ma  la copula fugace non rientra tra le voglie.
già per me non rientra nemmeno in stato comune ...figurati in quello interessante:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> *Pochi e incerti ma esistono*, altrimenti non sarebbe stato aperto questo topic.
> 
> Se ne può parlare in modo tranquillo, credo.
> 
> ...


ma talmente pochi da renderli insignificanti

esiste gente cannibale, lo sai??? ma se viene un alieno e chiede se l'essere umano è cannibale, noi rispondiamo "assolutamente no" giusto??? perchè sono veramente pochi a esserlo

in fondo siamo un pianeta con oltre 7milardi di persone...trovi di tutto ehhh??? anche gente che mangia la sua cacca...ma non fanno testo, sono minuscole nicchie...

quindi se qualcuno ti dice "no, le donne in gravidanza non hanno quell'istinto ne quella testa per poter tradire...quasi quasi nemmeno (in molti casi) vogliono fare sesso con il compagno" ti dice la verità

si può parlare serenamente???
certo...si deve...ma qui "credo" tu abbia fatto una sorta di morale all'antimorale, come se stessimo parlando di un qualcosa di molto più diffuso di quanto in realtà sia...

...per questo poi qualcuno s'inkazza...understand???


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Ci sono anche donne che vogliono diventare madri e magari non possono farlo con l'uomo che amano.
> Il desiderio di maternità supera tutto, anche l'amore.
> Sarà pure leggero ma è bello, ci sarebbero molti meno esseri umani al mondo senza quella forza potentissima.


Non possono farlo perchè?
Non ti seguo


----------



## The Cheater (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Non mi sembra siano tanto "insignificanti", vista la rabbia e l'aggressività che è nata, indipendentemente dal mio intervento.
> 
> Fosse stato davvero un fenomeno insignificante, nessuno avrebbe risposto.
> 
> ...


non ho capito:

il fenomeno insignificante del quale parlavo è quello delle donne incinte che scopano con altri uomini...è intervenuto qualcuna che lo fa???

tu sostieni che tradire in gravidanza equivale a tradire non in gravidanza, giusto?
e che chi sostiene il contrario è ipocrita in quanto ha tradito in NON gravidanza, giusto???

secondo te, sempre se non sbaglio, una donna traditrice non ha diritto di dichiarare IMMORALE un tradimento durante la gravidanza, anche se ha vissuto tutte le emozioni della gravidanza...
...il tutto detto da te che non sei mai stata incinta...

dico bene???


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Sei cambiata - rispetto alla tua normalità - già dai primi mesi?
> 
> La mia "amica" alcolizzata è cambiata dopo il terzo mese. Prima di allora era sempre la solita idiota.
> 
> Non che ora non lo sia, fuma ugualmente come una turca. Ma almeno non beve più.......


Bé se una cerca un figlio mentre ha un problema come quello dell'alcolismo non mi stupisce che poi possa anche tradire
E torniamo sempre lì


----------



## free (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Quindi non sei proprio nella posizione di fare moralismo su genitori che tradiscono...
> 
> Immagino che a te non piaccia essere giudicata una poco di buono per quello che fai, senza che ci si soffermi a capire e a considerare la tua storia. Anche se lo ritieni accettabile perchè siamo su un forum.
> 
> *E' troppo chiedere meno superficialità anche per situazioni che sono così estreme?*



veramente la superficialità potrebbe essere ascritta alla donna incinta che tradisce
e la situazione estrema è voluta, e per evitarla basta non mettercisi! non è mica un incidente o chissà che altro che piove dal cielo...


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Per i più disparati motivi. Perchè è sposato anche lui, perchè non può averne, perchè ne ha già abbastanza, perchè non ne vuole.


E quindi? Lo fai con un uomo che non mai per poi trombare allegramente con l'altro?


----------



## free (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Spesso si nasce proprio da un incidente.



e allora  sono 2

1) rimane incinta
2) scopa con altri

ma che sfiga!

ho capito che può succedere di tutto, ma non è che si può sempre dare la responsabilità al caso...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> veramente la superficialità potrebbe essere ascritta alla donna incinta che tradisce
> e la situazione estrema è voluta, e per evitarla basta non mettercisi! non è mica un incidente o chissà che altro che piove dal cielo...


Ecco


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Alla mia "amica" è capitato.
> 
> Doveva abortire, secondo te?
> 
> ...


Capitato? Anno 1400 o nel 2000?
Sono totalmente contraria all'aborto ma non sopporto la frase è capitato. Mi manda ai pazzi...


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Spesso si nasce proprio da un incidente.


Come sopra.....


----------



## The Cheater (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Non è intervenuto nessuno nel caso specifico e chi ha scritto questo post si è guardato bene dal defilarsi subito.
> Questo non vuol dire che non si possa parlare della questione e calmare i toni, in modo da permettere a chi ha vissuto questa esperienza di uscire allo scoperto.
> 
> *Io sostengo che tradire in gravidanza è un tradimento come gli altri*, e sostengo che è ancora più grave tradire quando si hanno dei figli grandicelli - bambini o adolescenti, che possono capire
> ...


rispetto la tua opinione, ma rispetta me e chi come me pensa che le parti in grassetto sono CAZZATE COLOSSALI

il giorno in cui sarai incinta, tu comincerai a vedere il mondo con altri occhi...


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Se una donna ha il desiderio ardente di creare una vita e diventare mamma, non vedo perchè non dovrebbe farlo per amore di un uomo.
> Per far contenta te e il resto del mondo??
> 
> Ma meglio che segua il suo cuore.
> ...


Ma cosa stai dicendo?
Come per amore di un uomo?
Giuro non ti seguo


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2013)

unuomononbasta ha detto:


> Vorrei sapere se ci sono donne su questo portale che hanno sentito il bisogno di concedersi scappatelle durante la gravidanza, o con dei figli molto piccoli, e come hanno vissuto la cosa.


Per Toygirl il tradimento è sempre immorale. Stabilito ciò non giudica chi tradisce sia che lo faccia in gravidanza o no.  Giudica ipocrita chi dice che in gravidanza non se la sentirebbe mai. Lo trovo chiarissimo e senza alcuna contraddizione.


----------



## The Cheater (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Non venirmi a dire come sarò quando rimarrò incinta, non sono una pecora ma un essere umano con una testa pensante e abbastanza comprensione da voler capire fenomeni lontani da me.
> 
> Quelle che ho scritto sono cazzate solo per gli ipocriti che hanno la graduatoria dei tradimenti e vogliono assolversi.
> 
> Una cosa ci tengo a dirtela, mi piace pensare che rispetterò i miei figli, il loro padre e la mia famiglia regalandogli una vita pulita, senza bugie, soprattutto quando non sarò così piena di istinti e di ormoni che mi inducono a farlo...


a me sembri un "pizzico pizzico" presuntuosella, ehh???

però in compenso sei ninfomane e solo per questo ti assolvo 

ps:
se io sono ipocrita, è finito il mondo...cioè...l'immoralità fatta a maschio


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Ripeto tutto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma cosa c'entra il mulino bianco?
Quindi io resto con mio marito che non amo mentre amo un altro che sta con un'altra che non ha intenZione di lasciarla (e già da qui dovrei capire quanto non ama me) e dato che voglio un figlio lo faccio con mio marito ignaro del fatto che lo tradisco e che magari mi ama ancora.
Minchia.....


----------



## The Cheater (15 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per Toygirl il tradimento è sempre immorale. Stabilito ciò non giudica chi tradisce sia che lo faccia in gravidanza o no.  Giudica ipocrita chi dice che in gravidanza non se la sentirebbe mai. Lo trovo chiarissimo e senza alcuna contraddizione.


il concetto è chiarissimo, ma dimostra un assolutismo che non esiste

ogni azione ha le sue sfumature e i vari aspetti del fatto...anche negli omicidi: c'è quello volontario, premeditato, colposo, involontario, con aggravante di crudeltà ecc...

figuriamoci nel tradimento:
tradire sarà anche immorale...ma tradire incinta dimostra insensibilità quadrupla...

ma sopratutto: perchè non accettate che una donna stata incinta ne sappia più di chi non lo è mai stata???


----------



## The Cheater (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Al contrario, sono molto umile.
> *Proprio perchè si pecca, siamo peccatori tutti*, non penso che dovremo usare certi toni verso fenomeni che sono difficili da comprendere - e delicati, sarà la decima volta che lo ripeto.


non è che sei una di quelle "chiesa ogni domenica, confessioni, preti, funzioni" vero???

che ninfomane sei???


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> il concetto è chiarissimo, ma dimostra un assolutismo che non esiste
> 
> ogni azione ha le sue sfumature e i vari aspetti del fatto...anche negli omicidi: c'è quello volontario, premeditato, colposo, involontario, con aggravante di crudeltà ecc...
> 
> ...


Ero ironica perché la trovo contraddittoria.


----------



## The Cheater (15 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ero ironica perché la trovo contraddittoria.


ahhhh ok :up:

sai quanti anni ha???


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Al contrario, sono molto umile.
> Proprio perchè si pecca, siamo peccatori tutti, non penso che dovremo usare certi toni verso fenomeni che sono difficili da comprendere - e delicati, sarà la decima volta che lo ripeto.


Il tuo problema è che non leggi.
Questo concetto è stato già espresso nella prima pagina della discussione
Tu arrivi dopo quattro giorni e fai la progressista psicologa che ha capito tutto. Minchia che umiltà.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Il punto non è stare con un'altra oppure no.
> 
> Il punto è NON VOLERE/NON POTERE avere figli insieme.
> 
> Da qui possono nascere tante situazioni, che più che belle o brutte, sono difficili e per questo, credo, una persona con un minimo di sensibilità e umiltà, dovrebbe parlarne in modo pacato.


Non volere figli assieme è una cosa che in una coppia discuti, credo, prima di fare progetti seri
Non potere in che senso?
Se non puoi per problemi di natura fisica trovi yna soluzione o accetti tristemente questa cosa
Se non puoi perché si fa parte di due coppie diverse e ci si ama la soluzione é formare una coppia e poi avere un figlio.
Continuo a non seguirti


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ahhhh ok :up:
> 
> sai quanti anni ha???


Non lo ricordo con sicurezza.: mi sembra che intorno ai 25.


----------



## The Cheater (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Perchè è più insensibile una donna che tradisce mentre ha un figlio in grembo - e una tempesta ormonale - di una donna che tradisce mentre non ha una tempesta ormonale ma in compenso ha figli grandi, consapevoli, che possono scoprire e capire tutto in ogni momento?
> 
> Non è tanto diverso.
> 
> ...


ma tu CHE CCCHEZZO ne sai di tempesta ormonale in gravidanza???

fatti mettere incinta e ne riparliamo...

prima della tua tanto amata "tempesta ormonale" ci sono tante di quelle altre sensazioni che solo ad elencarle...potrei metterti incinta 

c'è il senso di protezione, la gelosia del proprio figlio, i timori di fare danni, il ribrezzo per certi contatti, per non parlare dei mille pensieri di pigiamini completini cullette ciuccetti e altre centomila cose che riempiono talmente tanto le tue giornate da farti arrivare la sera (presto) stremata...i dolori di schiena...le nausee...

ti ho elencato giusto una minuscola parte...
...ti ho ingravidata??? :mexican:


----------



## The Cheater (15 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo ricordo con sicurezza.: mi sembra che intorno ai 25.


spero non siano di più...anzi spero siano abbastanza meno


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Io non ti seguo.
> 
> Una donna ama un uomo. Quest'uomo NON vuole/NON può avere figli.
> 
> ...


Ma non sta con quest'uomo.
Quindi fa il figlio con un altro (non capisco ma mi adeguo) e poi tromba mentre é incinta allegramente con l'uomo che ama.
Il quale é del tutto indifferente al fatto che lei nel frattempo fa un figlio con un altro. Minchia (ripeto) che amore folle!!!


----------



## The Cheater (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Non hai risposto alla domanda.
> 
> Perchè tradire quando si hanno figli grandi e consapevoli non è grave quanto tradire in gravidanza?
> 
> ...


ma io non parlo di gravità...ma di aspetti e sensazioni che ti portano (vuoi o non vuoi) ad escludere che tu possa tradire...in più anche l'aspetto morale in questo caso, quell'idea di non volere dentro te altri uomini NON DIRETTAMENTE LEGATI al bimbo che porti in grembo

voglio dire...è l'istinto materno che ti porta a proteggere tuo figlio anche da suo padre, figurati da uno NON suo padre...


----------



## The Cheater (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Ne ho 29.
> 
> Oltre che dire che scrivo cazzate, che non ho alcuna ragione di chiedere comprensione per donne che compiono l'atto infame di tradire in gravidanza perchè non sono stata ingravidata, scrivi anche che ho torto perchè sono più giovane di te.
> 
> Ottima argomentazione :up:


facciamo così...ti definisci ninfomane: è un gioco o dici la verità??? nel caso puoi chiarire???
(preciso tipo in tribunale: la domanda apparentemente poco pertinente all'argomento ha in realtà uno scopo)


----------



## The Cheater (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> L'etichetta che mi sono data, esagerata, è un modo per dire che sono una donna a cui piace far l'amore spesso e che non si vergogna di ammetterlo.
> Ma sono una persona normale, con una vita comune e altri interessi.


ah ecco...perchè in realtà sai bene che una ninfomane tradisce sempre e comunque...giusto???


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Un uomo che non può/non vuole avere figli e accetta che la donna possa avere comunque un desiderio di maternità e realizzarlo con una persona più adatta, non ha proprio nulla da essere criticato.
> 
> Molto più onesto e sincero di una donna sedicente innamorata che mette le corna.


Certo con la stessa facilità con cui accetta che faccia un viaggio o esca con le amiche...ma si in fondo parliamo solo di un bambino...
E poi scusa io ti amo tu vuoi un figlio e ti dico di farlo con un altro. Dopodiché il bambino cresce con te e lui se ne disinteressa totalmente. Ma tu continui ad amarlo. Mah
Non puó avere figli perchè la natura non gli ha permesso di averne e ti fa fare un figlio con un altro e crescerlo con l'altro e lui continua ad amarti. Mah


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> vinco il primo momento di rifiuto per quella che ritengo un'esigenza aberrante
> 
> vorrei cercare di approfondire questo tema, visto che si ripresenta con una certa frequenza
> donne che avete tradito in gravidanza o con figli molto piccoli, parlateci della vostra esperienza





ToyGirl ha detto:


> Leggila tu, la prima pagina.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fra l'altro l'ho espresso io il concetto


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Perchè?
> 
> Evidentemente non hai mai visto famiglie sfasciate con figli esistenti e non più neonati
> 
> Buon per te.


Ho scritto





Brunetta ha detto:


> Per Toygirl il tradimento è sempre immorale. Stabilito ciò non giudica chi tradisce sia che lo faccia in gravidanza o no.  Giudica ipocrita chi dice che in gravidanza non se la sentirebbe mai. Lo trovo chiarissimo e senza alcuna contraddizione.


La contraddizione è che critichi chi giudica e questo è un giudicare, inoltri aggiungi che chi tradisce compie un atto in sé immorale sempre e anche questo è un giudizio. Io credo che il tradimento sia sbagliato ma poi i casi si valutano volta per volta, considerate le circostanze. La circostanza dello stato di gravidanza mi sconcerta, in base alla mia esperienza di gravidanza. Io non mi trovo contraddittoria.


----------



## free (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> *Una donna, a differenza di una bestia, è anche ALTRO oltre a istinto.*
> 
> Per questo nessuno può sapere cosa OGNUNA prova.



ma appunto, se ad una donna incinta dovesse venire a sorpresa l'istinto di tradire, saprà come comportarsi, no?
non è mica governata dall'istinto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Questo lo dici tu che pensi che per crescere un figlio bisogna essere innamorati, oltre che buoni genitori.  Io non la penso così, *forse perchè ho visto troppi grandi innamorati separarsi* e far soffrire ugualmente i figli.  Succede, punto.  E l'amore tra una coppia può finire, al contrario dell'amore materno/paterno.  Cazzi loro, cosa ne ricavi giudicando? Ti senti migliore e più realizzata?


ma cosa vuoi aver visto a venticinque anni

ti esprimi come matusalemme.
umile, sì, come no


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Io critico chi giudica una categoria intera basandosi solo sul proprio microcosmo e sulla morale comune.Questo non è un giudicare, è chiedere umiltà e rispetto.
> Aggiungo che chi tradisce è immorale sempre perchè chi ha espresso parole di biasimo severe è gente che ha tradito e che per me non è assolutamente in condizione di scagliare la prima pietra.
> Vorrei che tutto si misurasse secondo una certa morale, non solo ciò che fa comodo.
> 
> ...


Per me ti stai divertendo come una matta


----------



## Spider (15 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Ho scrittoLa contraddizione è che critichi chi giudica e questo è un giudicare,* inoltri aggiungi che chi tradisce compie un atto in sé immorale sempre e anche questo è un giudizio. Io credo che il tradimento sia sbagliato ma poi i casi si valutano volta per volta, considerate le circostanze. La circostanza dello stato di gravidanza mi sconcerta, in base alla mia esperienza di gravidanza. Io non mi trovo contraddittoria.


si,
 e tu giudichi chi critica chi giudica... e avanti il prossimo.

se non avessimo delle opinioni saremmo delle larve.
Toy affermma che il tradimento è immorale, non quella specifica persona.
Toy ha semplicemente un?opinione, come te.

è diverso avere un opinione, dal biasimare.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> si,
> e tu giudichi chi critica chi giudica... e avanti il prossimo.
> 
> se non avessimo delle opinioni saremmo delle larve.
> ...


Io non ho criticato chi giudica  lei sì.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Ne ho 29.
> *
> E dato che non sai proprio nulla della mia vita e dei miei trascorsi, abbi la compiacenza di tacere.*
> 
> ...


lo stesso vale per te


----------



## free (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Saranno pure cazzi suoi, visto che è la SUA gravidanza, no?



certo
poi però viene qui a chiedere, sicchè...:singleeye:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Chi ho attaccato a livello personale, in base a supposizioni mie - e non scritte sul forum?
> 
> Nessuno.
> Tu stai sostenendo che io non ho visto nulla di che in base alla mia età.
> Ma ci sei o ci fai?


rilevo che soffri anche di amnesia

la ua attendibilità di giudizio cresce ad ogni post


----------



## The Cheater (15 Aprile 2013)

Io ribadisco che a fronte di tante mamme (traditrici e non) che ti dicono che il tradimento in gravidanza è pressoché inapplicabile, e a fronte inoltre del tuo non essere mai stata in gravidanza, dovresti accettare l'evidenza e ammettere che dici delle caxxatelle, ehh?

Va bene il "mai arrendersi alle proprie convinzioni"...ma in certi casi è meglio farlo perché si rischia di apparire ridicoli


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Questo lo dici tu che pensi che per crescere un figlio bisogna essere innamorati, oltre che buoni genitori.
> 
> Io non la penso così, forse perchè ho visto troppi grandi innamorati separarsi e far soffrire ugualmente i figli.
> 
> ...


No non lo dico io lo dici tu
commenta gli esempi che ti ho fatto se vuoi


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Io critico chi giudica una categoria intera basandosi solo sul proprio microcosmo e sulla morale comune.Questo non è un giudicare, è chiedere umiltà e rispetto.
> Aggiungo che chi tradisce è immorale sempre perchè chi ha espresso parole di biasimo severe è gente che ha tradito e che per me non è assolutamente in condizione di scagliare la prima pietra.
> Vorrei che tutto si misurasse secondo una certa morale, non solo ciò che fa comodo.
> 
> ...


Ma le circostanze se esistono vorrei saperle da te
Ma non in maniera vaga. Perchè ti ho fatto esempli e tu glissi


----------



## lunaiena (15 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Io ribadisco che a fronte di tante mamme (traditrici e non) che ti dicono che il tradimento in gravidanza è pressoché inapplicabile, e a fronte inoltre del tuo non essere mai stata in gravidanza, dovresti accettare l'evidenza e ammettere che dici delle caxxatelle, ehh?
> 
> Va bene il "mai arrendersi alle proprie convinzioni"...ma in certi casi è meglio farlo perché si rischia di apparire ridicoli



insomma non in tutto ma sono d'accordo con Toy
E per me non dice cazzatelle...
Sono pensieri esattamente come le mamme qui presenti...

punti di vista differenti al quale non si arriverà a un capo


----------



## lunaiena (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Io critico chi giudica una categoria intera basandosi solo sul proprio microcosmo e sulla morale comune.Questo non è un giudicare, è chiedere umiltà e rispetto.
> Agg*iungo che chi tradisce è immorale sempre perchè chi ha espresso parole di biasimo severe è gente che ha tradito e che per me non è assolutamente in condizione di scagliare la prima pietra.
> Vorrei che tutto si misurasse secondo una certa morale, non solo ciò che fa comodo.*
> 
> ...


quoto


----------



## The Cheater (15 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> insomma non in tutto ma sono d'accordo con Toy
> E per me non dice cazzatelle...
> Sono pensieri esattamente come le mamme qui presenti...
> 
> punti di vista differenti al quale non si arriverà a un capo


Non ho capito:
Quali mamme avrebbero detto che tradire in gravidanza è uguale a qualsiasi altro tradimento???


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Io ribadisco che a fronte di tante mamme (traditrici e non) che ti dicono che il tradimento in gravidanza è pressoché inapplicabile, e a fronte inoltre del tuo non essere mai stata in gravidanza, dovresti accettare l'evidenza e ammettere che dici delle caxxatelle, ehh?
> 
> Va bene il "mai arrendersi alle proprie convinzioni"...ma in certi casi è meglio farlo perché si rischia di apparire ridicoli


:up:


----------



## lunaiena (15 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Non ho capito:
> Quali mamme avrebbero detto che tradire in gravidanza è uguale a qualsiasi altro tradimento???


Nessuna infatti non volevo intendere quello che hai ccapito 
Ho scritto anche che sono punti di vista differenti...

Comunque anche per me tradire è sempre tradire che tu sia in cinta o no
cambiando gli addendi il risultato non cambia 
puoi girar la finché vuoi 
ma a me che una mi dica sono in cinta ma mi faccio sbattere da uno che non sia mio mmarito 
O che mi dica tradisco mio marito ma il figlio è già grandino sempre tradimento è...
Ma che poi per me la vita è sua e può fare ciò che gli pare di certo non ccominciò a vomitare 
me a schifarmi per chi vive la cosa in maniera diversa dalla mia ...
Mi piace meno l'atteggiamento di chi è riluttato rispetto ad un atteggiamento che non riesco a comprendere...
che poi a dirla tutta non capisco neanche tutta questa riluttanza ...


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Ridicole sono le persone che pretendono di entrare dentro gli altri e conoscerne ogni singolo aspetto
> 
> Più che dire che è inapplicabile - tesi anche condivisibile perchè non giudica - hanno detto che le donne che lo fanno, fanno schifo.
> 
> ...


Ma non puoi parlare di un'esperienza che non hai mai provato; è vero che una donna è una persona unica ma mi sembra che le mamme in questo thread siano tutte d'accordo e le uniche persone che danno contro sono proprio le donne che non hanno figli.


----------



## The Cheater (15 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Nessuna infatti non volevo intendere quello che hai ccapito
> Ho scritto anche che sono punti di vista differenti...
> 
> Comunque anche per me tradire è sempre tradire che tu sia in cinta o no
> ...


Chiedo anche a te:
Quanti figli hai???


----------



## The Cheater (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Ridicole sono le persone che pretendono di entrare dentro gli altri e conoscerne ogni singolo aspetto
> 
> Più che dire che è inapplicabile - tesi anche condivisibile perchè non giudica - hanno detto che le donne che lo fanno, fanno schifo.
> 
> ...


E tu ci arrivi a capire che...

...no, non ci arrivi!!!


----------



## lunaiena (15 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Chiedo anche a te:
> Quanti figli hai???


forse anche la mia età?

comunqu più di 40 nessun figlio  ma in cinta lo sono stata 
l'ho perso alla 13 settimana ...
quindi so come ci si sente e so come ci si sente 
anche a perdere qualcosa che ti scivola via...


----------



## The Cheater (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Cheater ma capisci che questa argomentazione è molto, molto debole e sottointende che ogni donna vive la gravidanza allo stesso modo, secondo istinto - perchè i comportamenti UGUALI derivano dall'istinto e non dalla propria coscienza?
> 
> Ma che svilimento della coscienza umana, perdonami...


Ma che svilimento TU che ancora insisti nel voler giudicare uno "stato" senza averlo mai provato prima...

...cioè, parliamo di essere in gravidanza...mica essere in sovrappeso...

...una di quelle cose per le quali bisogna avere l'umiltà di accettare di non capirne UNA MINCHIA fin quando non la si vive...


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Ancora devo fare l'elenco? Ok.
> 
> Lei vuole un figlio, e lui no.
> Lei decide di realizzare il suo sogno con un altro e continuano a coltivare il loro amore.
> ...


non ho detto che è sbagliato ho detto che per me è allucinante pensare a un figlio in questi termini
voglio il giochino e quindi me lo prendo
se ho l'amante non resto incinta, non do la responsabilità di un figlio a mio marito quando so che sto scopando con un altro.
ma come fa un uomo ad amarti quando tu fai un figlio con un altro
e quel bimbo con chi cresce?
a me sembra davvero una cosa che non sta ne in cielo ne in terra


----------



## The Cheater (15 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> forse anche la mia età?
> 
> comunqu più di 40 nessun figlio  ma in cinta lo sono stata
> l'ho perso alla 13 settimana ...
> ...


Perfetto
Cosa pensavi durante? Sul sesso?
L'idea di un'altro uomo come la vedevi???

Per il resto ti capisco (indirettamente ovviamente) e posso solo augurarti miglior fortuna per la prossima


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Devo commentare i tuoi "MAH"?
> 
> Non lo capisci, amen. Evidentemente hai ancora certi ideali e non puoi comprendere quanto possa essere importante per certe donne avere un figlio e dargli un padre, anche senza amore romantico nella coppia.


E il padre è contento di avere un figlio da una donna che non lo ama e soprattutto che si fa scopare da un altro mentre porta in grembo suo figlio?
anche questo è un particolare irrelevante?


----------



## The Cheater (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Ma sei tardo di comprendonio??
> 
> IO NON GIUDICO! E dico che NESSUNO si deve permettere di giudicare o di mettere bocca sulle sensazioni che DOVREBBE avere un'altra donna del suo corpo e della sua gravidanza, indipendentemente che sia madre o no.
> 
> Il loro atteggiamento riguardo alla questione - non solo di disaccordo, che ci può stare - è stato di disprezzo e superficialità e questo non riguarda l'essere madri, ma riguarda essere chiusi e ottusi nel proprio piccolo mondo, senza voler accettare chi è diverso.


Ma sai che mi fai venire il dubbio?
Forse in effetti sono "tardo di comprendonio"

...si perché un buon 40/45% di ciò che scrivi non sono sicurissimo di capirlo...


----------



## The Cheater (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Perchè non conviene
> 
> E' molto più facile essere ottusi e portare avanti l'opinione della massa e della morale comune - ops, della morale "quando fa comodo".


Però sei simpatica...
...se me la dai quoto tutti i tuoi post


----------



## Spider (15 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Però sei simpatica...
> ...se me la dai quoto tutti i tuoi post


quattro post.. 
e un accenno alla ninfomania,
 per arrivare a una proposta in diretta.
complimenti cheat!
l'america insegna!!!!!


----------



## Spider (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> E' più probabile che diventi berlusconiana....


..che ne dici di RENZI??????


----------



## The Cheater (15 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> quattro post..
> e un accenno alla ninfomania,
> per arrivare a una proposta in diretta.
> complimenti cheat!
> l'america insegna!!!!!


Ma ovvio no???
Senza una proposta diretta che bello c'è??? 
Ma fammi capire...l'America insegna che???


----------



## The Cheater (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> E' più probabile che diventi berlusconiana....


Ah sei di sinistra???
No allora ritiro la proposta...

Sei addirittura grillina???
No no...nel caso passo all'omosessualita


----------



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Perchè non conviene
> 
> E' molto più facile essere ottusi e portare avanti l'opinione della massa e della morale comune - ops, della morale "quando fa comodo".


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Mi piaci Toy.
Mi piace quando attaccata per ogni dove
ti dimeni come cento bisce...

per dirla alla miller...


----------



## Spider (15 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ma ovvio no???
> Senza una proposta diretta che bello c'è???
> Ma fammi capire...l'America insegna che???


a scopare, facile, facile. 
easy, easy...

ovvio.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Però sei simpatica...
> ...se me la dai quoto tutti i tuoi post


Ci sono prima io.
E la Ius Primaecontis.

Non si scherza con sta roba.

Ed è il nuovo motto
Toy sei tutti Noy
Fordauvy...che ci son io.


----------



## Spider (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Sono di sinistra.
> 
> Razzista però.


difficile legare le due cose.

per antonomasia quelli di sinistra non sono razzisti.

peace and love.... baby.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Penso di no.
> 
> Ma sarebbe ugualmente scontento sapendo che lo tradisco senza prole o con prole cresciuta, suppongo
> 
> ...


A meno che non è un uomo con un bricciolo di dignità e allora potrebbe essere solo disgustato da questa presa per il culo perchè si renderebbe conto che ha sposato una donna che l'ha usato per avere un figlio senza minimamente preoccuparsi di lui e poi non ha avuto il minimo riguardo per lui nemmeno evitando di scopare con un uomo mentre aspettava suo figlio.
Prima dicevi che io ho una visione romantica( non ricordo le parole esatte) mentre tu no
Be è un peccato che a 29 anni tu invece non abbia una visione romantica dell'amore, della coppia e della famiglia IMHO


----------



## The Cheater (15 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> a scopare, facile, facile.
> easy, easy...
> 
> ovvio.


Avrei imparato in America a scopare???
Scopare facile???
Spiega meglio...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Sono di sinistra.
> 
> Razzista però.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Però dei Toy...

Certifico io...

The Cheater è un bell'uomo...

Vai con Toy
e non ci sarà un Poy.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (15 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ci sono prima io.
> E la Ius Primaecontis.
> 
> Non si scherza con sta roba.
> ...


Si ma si dichiara ninfomane...quarto d'ora tu e poi ora piena con me


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Questo LO PENSI TU.
> 
> Avere un figlio è un enorme sacrificio e responsabilità, altro che giochino, e una donna che lo vuole anche se non ha l'aMMore perfetto - aMMore che magari si sgretola comunque - è una donna coraggiosa e determinata.
> 
> ...


Ma cosa c'entrano le famiglie allargate?
qui si parla di donne sposate che hanno figli con mariti che non amano e che tromabano allegramente durante la gravidanza


----------



## Spider (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Il mio è un razzismo controcorrente e poco legato all'etnia delle persone.
> 
> Sono ostile a tutte le culture retrograde.


tipo sei ostile... ai boscimani?
o agli aborigeni australiani?
fammi capire....


----------



## The Cheater (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Il mio è un razzismo controcorrente e poco legato all'etnia delle persone.
> 
> Sono ostile a tutte le culture retrograde.


Brava, sono d'accordo
Viva il progresso, abbasso i retrogradi

Viva le relazioni moderne, viva triangoli e viva le ammucchiate...viva il sesso evitando inutili e costose cene 

Quando e dove???


----------



## gas (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Questo LO PENSI TU.
> 
> Avere un figlio è un enorme sacrificio e responsabilità, altro che giochino, e una donna che lo vuole anche se non ha l'aMMore perfetto - aMMore che magari si sgretola comunque - è una donna coraggiosa e determinata.
> 
> ...


sul neretto non concordo affatto
se l'uomo ama condivide ma non accetta tutto
forse hai un'opinione dell'uomo un po contorta rispetto alla realtà


----------



## Spider (15 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Brava, sono d'accordo
> Viva il progresso, abbasso i retrogradi
> 
> Viva le relazioni moderne, viva triangoli e viva le ammucchiate...viva il sesso evitando inutili e costose cene
> ...


stai sotto.... viagra???????


----------



## The Cheater (15 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> stai sotto.... viagra???????


Gioia mia a 34anni ti pare che mi serve viagra???

Comunque si


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Che c'entra la dignità?
> Ogni patto tra due adulti è lecito.
> Poi, se si viene meno a quel patto, senza che l'altra parte lo sappia, non è bello ma è umano e in qualunque modo lo si faccia è tradimento. Io non la vedo la scaletta di grigi in questo caso.
> O condanni ogni tradimento, o non lo condanni.
> ...


Se è un patto si
Se è fatto di nascosto no
si sono entrambi tradimenti ma ti assicuro che c'è una bella scala di grigi.
se poi tu non la vedi mi spiace
del resto sei tu quella che non giudica ma che è aperta a ogni tipo di esperienza
io che sono intransigente, stronza, i grigi ho imparato a vederli


----------



## gas (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Forse mi aspetto troppo, diciamo, dall'amore per come lo intendo io.
> 
> Io lo vedo come una relazione pulita, sincera, dove nessuno forzi l'altro a fare cose che non si vogliono.
> 
> Quando una persona vuole un figlio e l'altra no, l'unico modo per non lasciarsi e non rinunciare all'amore è averlo comunque... e provare ad andare avanti...


se c'è amore puoi condividere la volontà di avere un figlio e non di volerlo comunque

un figlio prevede una condivisione di amore e di intenti


----------



## lunaiena (15 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Perfetto
> Cosa pensavi durante? Sul sesso?
> L'idea di un'altro uomo come la vedevi???
> 
> Per il resto ti capisco (indirettamente ovviamente) e posso solo augurarti miglior fortuna per la prossima


Ero felice di questa cosa e il sesso non era il mmio pensiero 
principale....
Ma non cambia il mio punto di vista penso ugualmente che chi tradisce in gravidanza 
è perché ne sente il bisogno di sesso intendo e non di tradire...
non tutti siamo uguali ed evidentemente chi ha cominciato questo 3D forse 
aveva queste esigenze...
oppure era il marito cornuto che non si spiega l'atteggiamento della compagna...


----------



## The Cheater (15 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ero felice di questa cosa e il sesso non era il mmio pensiero
> principale....
> Ma non cambia il mio punto di vista penso ugualmente che chi tradisce in gravidanza
> è perché ne sente il bisogno di sesso intendo e non di tradire...
> ...


Secondo me era una curiosità nata dal nulla o al massimo da un aver sentito parlare qualcuno di cose simili

9 su 10 una donna in gravidanza nemmeno si sogna di tradire...al massimo spompa il marito


----------



## gas (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Non a farla, a capirla senza crocifiggere l'altra persona...
> 
> Purchè non si faccia male nessuno!


se si fa con leggerezza ovviamente ne fa le spese sempre la creatura che deve nascere


----------



## lunaiena (15 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Secondo me era una curiosità nata dal nulla o al massimo da un aver sentito parlare qualcuno di cose simili
> 
> 9 su 10 una donna in gravidanza nemmeno si sogna di tradire...al massimo spompa il marito



Puo essere non ci avevo pensato che poteva essere solo curiosità ...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> quoto


E Questo dovrebbe farti riflettere


----------



## Daniele (16 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Che te frega?
> Se sono felici, buon per loro.
> I malati sono altri...


I malati sono quelli che hanno dei bisogni che non sono bisogni e mettono quelli davanti a tutto con la scusa che ne hanno bisogno. Le dipendenze sono quanto di peggio possa esistere per una persona, deve esserne cosnscia. Posso anche dire che pochissime dipendenze non hanno conseguenze sugli altri, quindi non è una bella cosa dire "ho questa dipendenza, che ci posso fare!" è da deboli.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> I malati sono quelli che hanno dei bisogni che non sono bisogni e mettono quelli davanti a tutto con la scusa che ne hanno bisogno. Le dipendenze sono quanto di peggio possa esistere per una persona, deve esserne cosnscia. Posso anche dire che pochissime dipendenze non hanno conseguenze sugli altri, quindi non è una bella cosa dire "ho questa dipendenza, che ci posso fare!" è da deboli.


Infatti tu hai la Serenite
dipendenza affettiva da Serena

QUasi quasi mi faccio na dipendenza
da Toy girl....
Mi diverte...
E la ribattezzerò secondo il film
Show girl...


----------



## Daniele (16 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti tu hai la Serenite
> dipendenza affettiva da Serena
> 
> QUasi quasi mi faccio na dipendenza
> ...



Io non ho per nulla una dipendenza affettiva da Serena, la mia dipendenza è il volerla vedere soffrire come non mai e piangere chiedendosi il perchè di una siffatta violenza.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io non ho per nulla una dipendenza affettiva da Serena, la mia dipendenza è il volerla vedere soffrire come non mai e piangere chiedendosi il perchè di una siffatta violenza.


E se questa non è dipendenza affettiva non so proprio cosa sia...

Saresti più sereno....

Se tu potessi dirle in faccia...solo una cosa..

Tu vai lì e le dici: tu per me sei il nulla.

E lei ti risponderà ok grazie...


----------



## Daniele (16 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E se questa non è dipendenza affettiva non so proprio cosa sia...
> 
> Saresti più sereno....
> 
> ...


Conte, non basterebbe, vorrei vederla soffrire, visto che non ha avuto problemi di coscienza, quindi cosa fare ad una donna per farla soffrire per anni? E' una domanda seria a cui mi sono dato una risposta. A lei bisogna togliere la speranza di un futuro.


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, non basterebbe, vorrei vederla soffrire, visto che non ha avuto problemi di coscienza, quindi cosa fare ad una donna per farla soffrire per anni? E' una domanda seria a cui mi sono dato una risposta. A lei bisogna togliere la speranza di un futuro.


che brutta cosa che dici, e quando la dici te la togli tu la speranza nel futuro


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, non basterebbe, vorrei vederla soffrire, visto che non ha avuto problemi di coscienza, quindi cosa fare ad una donna per farla soffrire per anni? E' una domanda seria a cui mi sono dato una risposta. A lei bisogna togliere la speranza di un futuro.


A te dovrebbero chiuderti dentro una bella camera imbottita con uno di quei grandi camicioni con le maniche lunghe indosso, altro che togliere la speranza di un futuro a chicchesia.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io non ho per nulla una dipendenza affettiva da Serena, la mia dipendenza è il volerla vedere soffrire come non mai e piangere chiedendosi il perchè di una siffatta violenza.



La tua dipendenza è ostinarti a vedere in Serena la causa della tua sofferenza, anche quando hai tutti gli strumenti per capire che è stata solo la causa scatenante per far uscire tutto ciò che già c'era, e che non era sistemato.

Se hai una malattia e qualcosa te la fa scoprire, non è che dedichi la tua vita a bombardare quella cosa. Cerchi di curare la malattia.

Senza dimenticare quanto la tua ex sia stata stronza, ok, ok.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2013)

Daniele avrà una dipendenza ma neanche gli altri scherzano. Come si fa a ripetergli la stessa cosa tutti i giorni in ogni discussione in cui scrive e poi riparla di sé? Daniele che dici di raccontarci cosa farai e vediamo se può funzionare?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, non basterebbe, vorrei vederla soffrire, visto che non ha avuto problemi di coscienza, quindi cosa fare ad una donna per farla soffrire per anni? E' una domanda seria a cui mi sono dato una risposta. A lei bisogna togliere la speranza di un futuro.


E non ti pare di sentire il giovane zio Adolf nei circoli antisemiti?
Erano partiti in 500.
E si chiesero che cosa possiamo fare agli ebrei per farli soffrire per anni?
E la storia insegna che ci riuscirono no?
E anche loro dicevano, bisogna togliere la speranza, a quelle persone no?

Ma ripeto, se leggi...
Adolf era uno sfigatone cronico...

Ma trovò persone disposte a dargli retta...

Con i risultati che tutti conosciamo...

Osserva invece che se Bossi avesse arringato i padani contro i teroni...
Non troveresti nessun padano disposto a prendere in mano un fucile per sparare ad un teron.

COME MAI?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Daniele avrà una dipendenza ma neanche gli altri scherzano. Come si fa a ripetergli la stessa cosa tutti i giorni in ogni discussione in cui scrive e poi riparla di sé? Daniele che dici di raccontarci cosa farai e vediamo se può funzionare?


Daniele...
Non cascarci...
Questa è na trapola...


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> *Ci sono anche donne che vogliono diventare madri e magari non possono farlo con l'uomo che amano.
> Il desiderio di maternità supera tutto, anche l'amore.
> *Sarà pure leggero ma è bello, ci sarebbero *molti meno esseri umani al mondo* senza quella forza potentissima.


cioè io sono innamorata di A ma dato che con A figli non ne posso fare li faccio con B, esclusivamente perchè ho voglia di essere madre e B è disponibile e adatto? Beh... diciamo che è una visione della maternità molto più legata alla sopravvivenza della specie che non all'idea di un progetto di coppia, e che se B sapesse di essere la seconda scelta, motivata peraltro dall'istinto di procreazione magari per lui potrebbe non essere molto appagante. 
Inoltre su questo pianeta siamo in sovrannumero, per cui la sopravvivenza della specie è più probabile se ci riproduciamo meno, ma questo è un altro discorso.
Il problema è che, essendo senzienti e civilizzati, oramai slegati dalla civiltà contadina ed in un contesto nel quale la maggior parte delle malattie che causavano mortalità infantile è stata debellata, abbiamo la possibilità di procreare non per ubbidire a richiami ancestrali, per assicurarci manodopera e neppure per avere un bel bambolotto batuffoloso da coccolare, ma perchè desideriamo dare un senso compiuto ad un insieme di sentimenti e di speranze, in un contesto di famiglia come quello moderno, nel quale le colonne portanti sono quasi sempre solo la coppia genitoriale.
Bei tempi quelli della famiglia patriarcale, dove avevi sempre qualcuno ad indicarti una strada, qualcuno ad aiutarti.
Nessuno ti assicura, quando decidi di avere un figlio, che questo nasca perfetto, che cresca perfettamente e che realizzi il tuo ideale di figlio, nessuno ti dà il manuale di uso e manutenzione quando esci dalla sala parto; l'amore ed il rispetto reciproco dei genitori sono in certi momenti l'unico punto saldo, l'unica sicurezza. E chi ha avuto figli sa che presto o tardi viene il momento in cui di quella sicurezza hai bisogno, poco o tanto.
Quando non ce l'hai... perchè sicuramente c'è chi non ce l'ha... è tutto molto più difficile, non solo per i genitori. 
Quindi varrebbe la pena cercare di costruirsela prima, con dei presupposti saldi e condivisi. Perchè le difficoltà, inevitabilmente, arrivano.


----------



## lothar57 (16 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Daniele...
> Non cascarci...
> Questa è na trapola...



Pero'Conte..io non capisco..Daniele non deve essere invornito,non puo'vivere sempre con quel pensiero.Cavolo...qua'e' il regno del bengodi,sai Conte..spesi 543 mila eurini solo a BO per prodotti Durex in2 mesi,fonte ufficiale loro...e lui pensa a Serena..ma si puo'??........e'pieno di bellissime ragazze..che si goda la vita!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Pero'Conte..io non capisco..Daniele non deve essere invornito,non puo'vivere sempre con quel pensiero.Cavolo...qua'e' il regno del bengodi,sai Conte..spesi 543 mila eurini solo a BO per prodotti Durex in2 mesi,fonte ufficiale loro...e lui pensa a Serena..ma si puo'??........e'pieno di bellissime ragazze..che si goda la vita!!!!!!!!!!!


Ma neanche è giusto
Aizzarlo no?
Noi uomini di mondo
conosciamo troppo bene le trappole delle femmine
per cavar fuori da noi quello che non vogliamo no?

Poi lo tiriamo fuori
e loro fanno brrrrrrrrrrr
vergogna e scandalo

Hai idea delle aberrazioni danielesche?
Bon...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Dobbiamo tener sedate
le maestre di vita

e tenere il bordello in classe ok?

E ciularci le bidelle...

QUesta è la vita, mio caro...


----------



## Daniele (16 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> La tua dipendenza è ostinarti a vedere in Serena la causa della tua sofferenza, anche quando hai tutti gli strumenti per capire che è stata solo la causa scatenante per far uscire tutto ciò che già c'era, e che non era sistemato.
> 
> Se hai una malattia e qualcosa te la fa scoprire, non è che dedichi la tua vita a bombardare quella cosa. Cerchi di curare la malattia.
> 
> Senza dimenticare quanto la tua ex sia stata stronza, ok, ok.


Lei sapeva cosa mi portavo dentro e sapeva che era incurabile, semplicemente non mi ha creduto quando le ho detto quello che sarebbe successo in un certo caso e quando è successo non riusciva a credere che poteva capitare a lei. 

Io voglio solo xche quella ragazza si faccia 3 anni da uno psicologo, che perda il lavoro per quanto sta male e che dopo possa ricrearsi una vita con tutte le fobie che l'avranno segnata, semplicemente le voglio regalare quello che lei ha regalato a me, direi che ci sta, no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Perchè è più insensibile una donna che tradisce mentre ha un figlio in grembo - e una *tempesta ormonale* - di una donna che tradisce mentre non ha una tempesta ormonale ma in compenso ha figli grandi, consapevoli, che possono scoprire e capire tutto in ogni momento?
> 
> Non è tanto diverso.
> 
> ...


ci sono ormoni e ormoni comunque, durante la gravidanza la tempesta è data dal progesterone, dalla prolattina e dall'ormone specifico della gravidanza. Gli effetti collaterali sono nausea, aumento della glicemia e instabilità emotiva, non aumento del desiderio, che tipicamente tende a scendere per effetto del progesterone specie nel primo trimestre.
L'aumento del desiderio nel secondo trimestre, si mormora, sia dovuto invece ad una maggiore intensità degli orgasmi dovuta al maggior apporto di endorfine, ma temo che la storia delle donne in preda a tempeste ormonali che le rendono delle mongolfiere bramose sia una leggenda metropolitana.:mrgreen:


----------



## free (16 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Ci sono anche donne che vogliono diventare madri e magari non possono farlo con l'uomo che amano.
> Il desiderio di maternità supera tutto, anche l'amore.
> Sarà pure leggero ma è bello,* ci sarebbero molti meno esseri umani al mondo* senza quella forza potentissima.



il che sarebbe auspicabile, tra l'altro


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lei sapeva cosa mi portavo dentro e sapeva che era incurabile, semplicemente non mi ha creduto quando le ho detto quello che sarebbe successo in un certo caso e quando è successo non riusciva a credere che poteva capitare a lei.
> 
> Io voglio solo xche quella ragazza si faccia 3 anni da uno psicologo, che perda il lavoro per quanto sta male e che dopo possa ricrearsi una vita con tutte le fobie che l'avranno segnata, semplicemente le voglio regalare quello che lei ha regalato a me, direi che ci sta, no?


Continui a ripetere le stesse cose, e non ti sei collegato minimamente a quello che ho detto. Ma non me ne stupisco, sappiamo ormai che sei determinato a continuare a stare male, e a non affrontare i tuoi veri problemi.
Odiare la tua ex è più semplice.

Per il resto, no, non credo che ci stia.
Ti sei accompagnato a una ragazzina sciocca, sei stato tanto sciocco tu stesso da affidare a una immatura leggerina il tuo carico pesantissimo e fragile, e ti stupisci perchè l'ha fatto cadere e ha rotto tutti i vetri.
Ciò non toglie che sia stata stronza a tradirti, ma se io chiedo al primo che passa per strada di tenermi un attimo il portafoglio, che mi rispondi quando ti dico che quel mascalzone mi ha derubato?

Sciocca lei, e sciocco tu, entrambi ragazzini, entrambi, a costruire un rapporto già difficile perchè TU sei difficile, perchè già all'epoca ti portavi dentro un mare di problemi, e a renderlo sempre più difficile, con la lontananza, con il tradimento.
E poi, il funerale, quel funerale che tanto ti tormenta; proprio recentemente, hai scritto che tu stesso proponesti a lei di andare a sostenerla. Tu. Non te l'ha chiesto lei, così hai scritto.
E lei doveva dirti no?

Sciocco tu e sciocca lei. Stronza lei, sì, ma non meno sciocco tu. Sciocco per amore, ma non meno sciocco per questo.

Solo che queste mie parole, come tutte, scivoleranno via, perchè renderti conto di questo vorrebbe dire riconoscere 
1- che hai sprecato anni di vita 
2- sei uno sciocco e questo non piace a nessuno 
3- soprattutto, soprattutto, ti toglierebbe una ragione di vita, la più forte che hai ora, la famosa vendetta. E dovresti invece sostituirla e usare e tue forze per qualcosa di positivo, e questo sì che è fottutamente difficile. Per questo sì ci vogliono palle. Questo sì che è terrorizzante. Vivere, e non sopravvivere.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cioè io sono innamorata di A ma dato che con A figli non ne posso fare li faccio con B, esclusivamente perchè ho voglia di essere madre e B è disponibile e adatto? Beh... diciamo che è una visione della maternità molto più legata alla sopravvivenza della specie che non all'idea di un progetto di coppia, e che se B sapesse di essere la seconda scelta, motivata peraltro dall'istinto di procreazione magari per lui potrebbe non essere molto appagante.
> Inoltre su questo pianeta siamo in sovrannumero, per cui la sopravvivenza della specie è più probabile se ci riproduciamo meno, ma questo è un altro discorso.
> Il problema è che, essendo senzienti e civilizzati, oramai slegati dalla civiltà contadina ed in un contesto nel quale la maggior parte delle malattie che causavano mortalità infantile è stata debellata, abbiamo la possibilità di procreare non per ubbidire a richiami ancestrali, per assicurarci manodopera e neppure per avere un bel bambolotto batuffoloso da coccolare, ma perchè desideriamo dare un senso compiuto ad un insieme di sentimenti e di speranze, in un contesto di famiglia come quello moderno, nel quale le colonne portanti sono quasi sempre solo la coppia genitoriale.
> Bei tempi quelli della famiglia patriarcale, dove avevi sempre qualcuno ad indicarti una strada, qualcuno ad aiutarti.
> ...


Peccato non poterti approvare:up:


----------



## Simy (16 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cioè io sono innamorata di A ma dato che con A figli non ne posso fare li faccio con B, esclusivamente perchè ho voglia di essere madre e B è disponibile e adatto? Beh... diciamo che è una visione della maternità molto più legata alla sopravvivenza della specie che non all'idea di un progetto di coppia, e che se B sapesse di essere la seconda scelta, motivata peraltro dall'istinto di procreazione magari per lui potrebbe non essere molto appagante.
> Inoltre su questo pianeta siamo in sovrannumero, per cui la sopravvivenza della specie è più probabile se ci riproduciamo meno, ma questo è un altro discorso.
> Il problema è che, essendo senzienti e civilizzati, oramai slegati dalla civiltà contadina ed in un contesto nel quale la maggior parte delle malattie che causavano mortalità infantile è stata debellata, abbiamo la possibilità di procreare non per ubbidire a richiami ancestrali, per assicurarci manodopera e neppure per avere un bel bambolotto batuffoloso da coccolare, ma perchè desideriamo dare un senso compiuto ad un insieme di sentimenti e di speranze, in un contesto di famiglia come quello moderno, nel quale le colonne portanti sono quasi sempre solo la coppia genitoriale.
> Bei tempi quelli della famiglia patriarcale, dove avevi sempre qualcuno ad indicarti una strada, qualcuno ad aiutarti.
> ...


verde virtuale


----------



## Daniele (16 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Continui a ripetere le stesse cose, e non ti sei collegato minimamente a quello che ho detto. Ma non me ne stupisco, sappiamo ormai che sei determinato a continuare a stare male, e a non affrontare i tuoi veri problemi.
> Odiare la tua ex è più semplice.
> 
> Per il resto, no, non credo che ci stia.
> ...


Io le chiesi "Cosa vuoi? Vuoi che vengo li da te?" E lei rispose di si, quindi era quello che lei voleva, ma sapeva di non poterlo chiedere e quindi perchè non ha detto no? Bastava un no e me ne stavo a casa mia a farmi i fatti miei e a vivere la mia vita con serenità, mi bastava quello. Lei non era una sciocca e stupida, era una ragazza intelligente e per questo mi ha fatto più male il tutto, perchè ha scelto di cancellare la sua intelligenza a favore di un vivere più stupido, come la maggior parte delle ragazze.


----------



## sienne (16 Aprile 2013)

Ciao Daniele,

stai pensando, come avevi detto, come fare, per far scaturire a lei una psicosi? 

sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Daniele,
> 
> stai pensando, come avevi detto, come fare, per far scaturire a lei una psicosi?
> 
> sienne



Una volta scrisse che pensava di pagare qualcuno per farla violentare. Fu la volta che gli scrissi che mi faceva schifo e per un pò lo misi in ignore.
Per "correttezza" aggiungo che l'ipotesi di partenza era che lui stesso stesse per morire e quindi dovesse sbrigarsi a trovare un modo per vendicarsi


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Una volta scrisse che pensava di pagare qualcuno per farla violentare. Fu la volta che gli scrissi che mi faceva schifo e per un pò lo misi in ignore.
> Per "correttezza" aggiungo che l'ipotesi di partenza era che lui stesso stesse per morire e quindi dovesse sbrigarsi a trovare un modo per vendicarsi


Pensa tu.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io le chiesi "*Cosa vuoi? Vuoi che vengo li da te*?" E lei rispose di si, quindi era quello che lei voleva, ma sapeva di non poterlo chiedere e quindi perchè non ha detto no? Bastava un no e me ne stavo a casa mia a farmi i fatti miei e a vivere la mia vita con serenità, mi bastava quello. Lei non era una sciocca e stupida, era una ragazza intelligente e per questo mi ha fatto più male il tutto, perchè ha scelto di cancellare la sua intelligenza a favore di un vivere più stupido, come la maggior parte delle ragazze.



A casa mia questa è una offerta. E lei l'ha accettata, visto che in quel momento era lei estremamente fragile, come hai più volte detto.

Se ha scelto di cancellare la sua intelligenza, tanto intelligente non lo era. Ergo, ti sei accompagnato a una ragazza stupida, leggera, e troia. E ti stupisci ancora di come sono andate le cose? Ti eri scelto la ragazza sbagliata. Punto. Non è un genio del male, è una cretinetta qualunque. E tu ancora scegli di essere in suo potere.


----------



## sienne (16 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Una volta scrisse che pensava di pagare qualcuno per farla violentare. Fu la volta che gli scrissi che mi faceva schifo e per un pò lo misi in ignore.
> Per "correttezza" aggiungo che l'ipotesi di partenza era che lui stesso stesse per morire e quindi dovesse sbrigarsi a trovare un modo per vendicarsi


Ciao Nau,

una volta lui scrisse, che lui attribuiva al padre il 50% della colpa, perché se ne è andato ...

più tardi ripresi questo suo concetto, e riportato alla sua storia.

Se lui sta così, deve assumersi le sue responsabilità! Al 50%! 
Lui sapeva di stare male, conosceva già il tradimento ecc.
e con questo fardello, non ti metti in una storia, se sai, che il minimo ti 
porta fuori strada!!!

La psicosi, prima o poi li verrà, se continua così ...
E violenza, se la sta facendo lui a se ... 

Questo è più che solo un lato oscuro ... o un urlo, di chi sta male ... 

Credo ... 

sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Nau,
> 
> una volta lui scrisse, che lui attribuiva al padre il 50% della colpa, perché se ne è andato ...
> 
> ...


Più che altro, se decidi di rischiare e di cominciare una storia, non puoi non aspettarti che qualcosa possa andare male. *Anche se* hai detto chiaramente che etc etc.

Cmq, concordo. Ma tutte queste cose, gli vengono ripetute in continuazione. Da anni.


----------



## The Cheater (16 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Una volta scrisse che pensava di *pagare qualcuno per farla violentare*. Fu la volta che gli scrissi che mi faceva schifo e per un pò lo misi in ignore.
> Per "correttezza" aggiungo che l'ipotesi di partenza era che lui stesso stesse per morire e quindi dovesse sbrigarsi a trovare un modo per vendicarsi


e io non finirò mai di dire che chi lo conosce dovrebbe o segnalare sto personaggio alle forze dell'ordine (qualora fosse realmente così) oppure fargli capire che è il momento di piantarla a scrivere caxxate (qualora, come penso, fosse un caxxaro)

...la cosa più orrenda che abbia mai letto in vita mia
 :bleah:


----------



## sienne (16 Aprile 2013)

Ciao Nau,

si, lo so ... sono due anni, che leggo il forum ...
per ora parla ... cioè scrive ... 

non si può fare altro, che ripetere ...
e chi lo sa, forse la goccia cinese fa la sua strada piano piano ...

sienne


----------



## sienne (16 Aprile 2013)

Ciao Cheater,

la cosa che mi fa pensare, che non veste un ruolo da cavolo ...

è il lasso di tempo che scrive qui, esprimendo questi pensieri, desideri e questa voglia di vendetta ... 

se non fosse vero, che gusto ci sarebbe a portare a vanti un certo ruolo per così tanto tempo?

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> e io non finirò mai di dire che chi lo conosce dovrebbe o segnalare sto personaggio alle forze dell'ordine (qualora fosse realmente così) oppure fargli capire che è il momento di piantarla a scrivere caxxate (qualora, come penso, fosse un caxxaro)
> 
> ...la cosa più orrenda che abbia mai letto in vita mia
> :bleah:


Ma noooooooooo
Ma senti se ingaggiava me...

Mi tenevo i soldi
poi andavo da sta tizia

le facevo passare la più bella serata della sua vita

poi le dicevo, dai qua, strappiamo un po de collant e le mutandine...
che le porto come premio di violenza avvenuta

poi le dicevo mi raccomando telefonagli e fagli una bella scenetta no?

Così la pianta...

Ohi, poi cara, se ci divertiamo, se rivedemo no?

Così
1) Guadagno
2) Non la violento
3) Lei si libera di Daniele
4) Viviamo tutti felici e contenti no?

In fondo figuriamoci se una donna...non sa recitare la scenetta della violentata...no?

AH ovvio...metà dei soldi gli regalo a lei no?

Per i suoi capricci no?

L'importante è far credere a Daniele che lei stia morendo di dolore no?

E che problemi ci sono?


----------



## lothar57 (16 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> e io non finirò mai di dire che chi lo conosce dovrebbe o segnalare sto personaggio alle forze dell'ordine (qualora fosse realmente così) oppure fargli capire che è il momento di piantarla a scrivere caxxate (qualora, come penso, fosse un caxxaro)
> 
> ...la cosa più orrenda che abbia mai letto in vita mia
> :bleah:


amico...sai bene che dietro il pc ognuno puo'essere chiunque...quindi nion dargli peso...


che ti avevo detto??............rossoblu'mai fatto sconti...sorry


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Nau,
> 
> si, lo so ... sono due anni, che leggo il forum ...
> per ora parla ... cioè scrive ...
> ...


Secondo me Daniele spesso viene qui e urla in una stanza vuota. Hai presente? Apri la porta, fai un urlo disumano che nessuno di reale sente, e te ne vai sentendoti meglio. Altre volte invece si confronta. Io i suoi post li leggo così e ho notato che, specie nell'ultimo anno, gli urli sono calati, sono aumentati i confronti. Quindi secondo me, qualche risultato positivo lo sta ottenendo.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma noooooooooo
> Ma senti se ingaggiava me...
> 
> Mi tenevo i soldi
> ...


In effetti sarebbe l'uovo di Colombo. Bravo Conte.


----------



## The Cheater (16 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Cheater,
> 
> la cosa che mi fa pensare, che non veste un ruolo da cavolo ...
> 
> ...


non intendo dire "storia falsa" bensì "pensieri falsi"

avrà avuto la sua storia, la sua bella delusione...avrà indubbiamente POMPATO il tutto...
...e avrà ulteriormente pompato i suoi propositi/pensieri

...proprio perchè è passato ormai troppo tempo il tutto è inverosimile:
cioè, parliamo o di un "mezzo caxxaro" o semmai di un "malato grave da rinchiudere"...mi spiego???

propendo per la prima ipotesi...uno che al momento del fatto, preso dalla rabbia, pensava "ahh l'ammazzo, ah ti odio, ah la pagherai"...normale ira...
...passati gli anni, e passata l'ira, ormai il personaggio CREATOSI era quello del disturbato pericoloso...un'immagine di se che lo affascina, dalla quale non vuole separarsi...

...ma solo un personaggio virtuale...che nasconde una persona in realtà normalissima (un po' coglione a sto punto, ma nulla di grave)


----------



## The Cheater (16 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico...sai bene che dietro il pc ognuno puo'essere chiunque...quindi nion dargli peso...
> 
> 
> che ti avevo detto??............rossoblu'mai fatto sconti...sorry


bastardi...ora siamo nella merda 

comunque più "autoflagello" che altro...

...senza l'assurda porcata di sorrentino la partita si "corica"...


----------



## sienne (16 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> non intendo dire "storia falsa" bensì "pensieri falsi"
> 
> avrà avuto la sua storia, la sua bella delusione...avrà indubbiamente POMPATO il tutto...
> ...e avrà ulteriormente pompato i suoi propositi/pensieri
> ...



Ciao

Ok ... ho capito ... sry ...
può essere ... 


se così fosse ... un po' un grande testicolo ...
non soffermiamoci sulla grandezza ... 

sienne


----------



## The Cheater (16 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Ok ... ho capito ... sry ...
> può essere ...
> ...


ma si
un po' tutti nella vita abbiamo la nostra fase di "grandi coglioni"...certo, se dura troppo diventa preoccupante...

...ma speriamo che sia un coglione...
sempre meglio "grande coglione" che "malato mentale criminale con tendenze sadiche"...giusto???


----------



## lothar57 (16 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> bastardi...ora siamo nella merda
> 
> comunque più "autoflagello" che altro...
> 
> ...senza l'assurda porcata di sorrentino la partita si "corica"...


ringrazia Dio per 1 punto..alla fine si poteva vincere..Sorrentino era gia'stato preso..ma accordo saltato all'ultimo(per fortuna..)))))

vincete a CT dai.......:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (16 Aprile 2013)

Forse non si considera che mio padre è stato ammazzato e la persona che ha ordinato il suo omicidio non ha pagato niente, forse nessunoha considerato che dopo la morte di mia madre un uomo simpatrico svuotò una società in cui c'era mia madre come prestanome e lei finì in fallimento, perdendo tutto quello che avevamo, forse nessuno considera che mia madre era considerata ricca avendo una pensione di reversibilità e quindi non avevamo diritto a nulla da questo stato di merda, nonostante avesse una pensione altamente insufficiente. Forse nessuno pensa che le mie zie al posto di darci una mano ed evitare il fallimento hano fatto in  modo di toglierci tutto il possibile susstentamento, forse nessuno vede delle piccole ingiustizie le cui conseguenze sono arrivate fino a 2 anni fa? Poi ti trovi che dalla tua vita di merda ti sei pian piano tirato fuori, con fatica, con sforzo e ben considerando sempre che un padre che muore con 3 colpi di pistola in testa porta delle conseguenze psicologiche nel figlio...direi che quello che ha fatto Serena , conoscendo la mia vita, conoscendo che lo schifo di vita che ho sempre vissuto e che tutt'ora influisce sulla mia vita (e la mia compagna vede che io non mi concedo nulla di nulla), non possa avwre delle pesanti ripercussioni nella mia vita, bhe mi sembra stupido. Forse pensando che di giustizia nella mia vita ne ho vista pochissima (anzi zero, solitamwente per averla ho dovuto fare cose disumane), anche questa non ci sta. 
Voglio solamente che una persona, solo una che ha agito malamente conoscendo tutto quello che mi potavo dentro, paghi per il male che ha fatto, volevo solo delle scuse a Ferrara a me e a mia madre cvhe ha dovuto salvare suo figlio dalla morte per troppe volte. Non lo ha fatto e penso che questo sia abbastanza per condannare personalmente una persona.


----------



## The Cheater (16 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ringrazia Dio per 1 punto..alla fine si poteva vincere..Sorrentino era gia'stato preso..ma accordo saltato all'ultimo(per fortuna..)))))
> 
> vincete a CT dai.......:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


tra bologna e catania volevo 4 punti...se arrivano 3 domenica va bene...

diversamente...è finita!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Forse non si considera che mio padre è stato ammazzato e la persona che ha ordinato il suo omicidio non ha pagato niente, forse nessunoha considerato che dopo la morte di mia madre un uomo simpatrico svuotò una società in cui c'era mia madre come prestanome e lei finì in fallimento, perdendo tutto quello che avevamo, forse nessuno considera che mia madre era considerata ricca avendo una pensione di reversibilità e quindi non avevamo diritto a nulla da questo stato di merda, nonostante avesse una pensione altamente insufficiente. Forse nessuno pensa che le mie zie al posto di darci una mano ed evitare il fallimento hano fatto in modo di toglierci tutto il possibile susstentamento, forse nessuno vede delle piccole ingiustizie le cui conseguenze sono arrivate fino a 2 anni fa? Poi ti trovi che dalla tua vita di merda ti sei pian piano tirato fuori, con fatica, con sforzo e ben considerando sempre che un padre che muore con 3 colpi di pistola in testa porta delle conseguenze psicologiche nel figlio...direi che quello che ha fatto Serena , conoscendo la mia vita, conoscendo che lo schifo di vita che ho sempre vissuto e che tutt'ora influisce sulla mia vita (e la mia compagna vede che io non mi concedo nulla di nulla), non possa avwre delle pesanti ripercussioni nella mia vita, bhe mi sembra stupido. Forse pensando che di giustizia nella mia vita ne ho vista pochissima (anzi zero, solitamwente per averla ho dovuto fare cose disumane), anche questa non ci sta.
> Voglio solamente che una persona, solo una che ha agito malamente conoscendo tutto quello che mi potavo dentro, paghi per il male che ha fatto, volevo solo delle scuse a Ferrara a me e a mia madre cvhe ha dovuto salvare suo figlio dalla morte per troppe volte. Non lo ha fatto e penso che questo sia abbastanza per condannare personalmente una persona.


Io quand'ero piccolo mi sono sbucciato ripetutamente le ginocchia. Che mondo, che mondo.


----------



## The Cheater (16 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Forse non si considera che mio padre è stato ammazzato e la persona che ha ordinato il suo omicidio non ha pagato niente, forse nessunoha considerato che dopo la morte di mia madre un uomo simpatrico svuotò una società in cui c'era mia madre come prestanome e lei finì in fallimento, perdendo tutto quello che avevamo, forse nessuno considera che mia madre era considerata ricca avendo una pensione di reversibilità e quindi non avevamo diritto a nulla da questo stato di merda, nonostante avesse una pensione altamente insufficiente. Forse nessuno pensa che le mie zie al posto di darci una mano ed evitare il fallimento hano fatto in  modo di toglierci tutto il possibile susstentamento, forse nessuno vede delle piccole ingiustizie le cui conseguenze sono arrivate fino a 2 anni fa? Poi ti trovi che dalla tua vita di merda ti sei pian piano tirato fuori, con fatica, con sforzo e ben considerando sempre che un padre che muore con 3 colpi di pistola in testa porta delle conseguenze psicologiche nel figlio...direi che quello che ha fatto Serena , conoscendo la mia vita, conoscendo che lo schifo di vita che ho sempre vissuto e che tutt'ora influisce sulla mia vita (e la mia compagna vede che io non mi concedo nulla di nulla), non possa avwre delle pesanti ripercussioni nella mia vita, bhe mi sembra stupido. Forse pensando che di giustizia nella mia vita ne ho vista pochissima (anzi zero, solitamwente per averla ho dovuto fare cose disumane), anche questa non ci sta.
> Voglio solamente che una persona, solo una che ha agito malamente conoscendo tutto quello che mi potavo dentro, paghi per il male che ha fatto, volevo solo delle scuse a Ferrara a me e a mia madre cvhe ha dovuto salvare suo figlio dalla morte per troppe volte. Non lo ha fatto e penso che questo sia abbastanza per condannare personalmente una persona.


ma tutta sto "romanzo criminale" lo raconti ogni giorno anche alla tua attuale compagna???
e ai tuoi colleghi???
e gli amici e conoscenti???

cioè...siamo solo NOI a subire sto polpettone quotidiano con annessi propositi criminali di vendetta, o è cosa diffusa???

no, perchè senza la parte criminale sarebbe anche bello commentare a cercare di consigliarti, darti una mano, ascoltarti...ma con il lato folle della vicenda, cioè: due palle tante, ehh???


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ringrazia Dio per 1 punto..alla fine si poteva vincere..Sorrentino era gia'stato preso..ma accordo saltato all'ultimo(per fortuna..)))))
> 
> vincete a CT dai.......:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Oh, proprio te. Ero dalle tue parti domenica, bella giornata


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Forse non si considera che mio padre è stato ammazzato e la persona che ha ordinato il suo omicidio non ha pagato niente, forse nessunoha considerato che dopo la morte di mia madre un uomo simpatrico svuotò una società in cui c'era mia madre come prestanome e lei finì in fallimento, perdendo tutto quello che avevamo, forse nessuno considera che mia madre era considerata ricca avendo una pensione di reversibilità e quindi non avevamo diritto a nulla da questo stato di merda, nonostante avesse una pensione altamente insufficiente. Forse nessuno pensa che le mie zie al posto di darci una mano ed evitare il fallimento hano fatto in  modo di toglierci tutto il possibile susstentamento, forse nessuno vede delle piccole ingiustizie le cui conseguenze sono arrivate fino a 2 anni fa? Poi ti trovi che dalla tua vita di merda ti sei pian piano tirato fuori, con fatica, con sforzo e ben considerando sempre che un padre che muore con 3 colpi di pistola in testa porta delle conseguenze psicologiche nel figlio...direi che quello che ha fatto Serena , conoscendo la mia vita, conoscendo che lo schifo di vita che ho sempre vissuto e che tutt'ora influisce sulla mia vita (e la mia compagna vede che io non mi concedo nulla di nulla), non possa avwre delle pesanti ripercussioni nella mia vita, bhe mi sembra stupido. Forse pensando che di giustizia nella mia vita ne ho vista pochissima (anzi zero, solitamwente per averla ho dovuto fare cose disumane), anche questa non ci sta.
> Voglio solamente che una persona, solo una che ha agito malamente conoscendo tutto quello che mi potavo dentro, paghi per il male che ha fatto, volevo solo delle scuse a Ferrara a me e a mia madre cvhe ha dovuto salvare suo figlio dalla morte per troppe volte. Non lo ha fatto e penso che questo sia abbastanza per condannare personalmente una persona.


Cosa puoi fare adesso? Escogitiamo insieme qualcosa (che non sia un reato) ti va?


----------



## lothar57 (16 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> tra bologna e catania volevo 4 punti...se arrivano 3 domenica va bene...
> 
> diversamente...è finita!!!


derby..immagino rapporti non idiliaci...la vedo dura..poi avete difesa di burro........


il periodo da coglione..lo sto passando io...credo di avere 30anni... e''lei''di averne 20..speriamo passi


----------



## The Cheater (16 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa puoi fare adesso? Escogitiamo insieme qualcosa (che non sia un reato) ti va?


eh ma come ti permetti, ehh???
modera i termini signorina...

...almeno una rigatina ad una fiancata di macchina si fa, se no non è giornata...

fai proposte serie please :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (16 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oh, proprio te. Ero dalle tue parti domenica, bella giornata



ciao bella..io dalle tue invece..e alla faccia della crisi ho impiegato 2 ore a tornare..e ristorante in spiaggia murato,oltretutto carissimo..


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Forse non si considera* che *mio padre è stato ammazzato* è stata Serena? e la persona che ha ordinato il suo omicidio non ha pagato niente, forse nessunoha considerato che dopo la morte di mia madre *un uomo simpatrico svuotò una società* è stata Serena? in cui c'era mia madre come prestanome e lei finì in fallimento, perdendo tutto quello che avevamo, forse nessuno considera che mia madre era considerata ricca avendo una pensione di reversibilità e quindi non avevamo diritto a nulla da questo stato di merda, nonostante avesse una pensione altamente insufficiente. Forse nessuno pensa che *le mie zie *erano Serena? al posto di darci una mano ed evitare il fallimento hano fatto in  modo di toglierci tutto il possibile susstentamento, forse nessuno vede delle piccole ingiustizie le cui conseguenze sono arrivate fino a 2 anni fa? Poi ti trovi che dalla tua vita di merda ti sei pian piano tirato fuori, con fatica, con sforzo e ben considerando sempre che un padre che muore con 3 colpi di pistola in testa porta delle conseguenze psicologiche nel figlio...direi che quello che ha fatto Serena , conoscendo la mia vita, conoscendo che lo schifo di vita che ho sempre vissuto e che tutt'ora influisce sulla mia vita (e la mia compagna vede che io non mi concedo nulla di nulla), non possa avwre delle pesanti ripercussioni nella mia vita, bhe mi sembra stupido. Forse pensando che di giustizia nella mia vita ne ho vista pochissima (anzi zero, solitamwente per averla ho dovuto fare cose disumane), anche questa non ci sta.
> *Voglio solamente che una persona, solo una che ha agito malamente conoscendo tutto quello che mi potavo dentro, paghi per il male che ha fatto*, volevo solo delle scuse a Ferrara a me e a mia madre cvhe ha dovuto salvare suo figlio dalla morte per troppe volte. Non lo ha fatto e penso che questo sia abbastanza per condannare personalmente una persona.



"Forse non si considera":

Lo sappiamo, sappiamo tutto, ce lo hai detto.
E sì, ne teniamo tutti conto, altrimenti ti risponderemmo non con la pazienza e comprensione che abbiamo ma in ben altro modo.

Ok, hai scelto di punire Serena perchè è più facile. Ammettilo almeno. No? Vuoi punire lei, a caso nel mare di colpevoli nella tua vita, perchè per il resto non puoi fare un cazzo. E prendersela con le formiche è più facile.

Per il resto, Daniè.
No, non mi hanno ammazzato il padre, nè etc etc.
Ma non sei speciale. Vuoi una medaglia per la sfiga? Credo che sia quello che vuoi. Ti tappi le orecchie e fai "*babababababababba*" per non sentire quando qualcuno racconta di gente che ne ha passate di infernali e si è rimesso in piedi.
Non sei speciale, non sei unico, non sei la persona che il destino ha scelto per sommergerla sotto un mare di merda.
Ci sono oceani di merda inesplorati, che tu non vuoi nemmeno immaginare o ammettere perchè renderebbero il tuo mare come un laghetto.

Ma Daniele, non è che ti si considererebbe di meno se tu ammettessi che ti sei schiantato e che non riesci a risalire anche se non sei al podio d'onore nel premio "vita di merda".
E se tu dicessi che non riesci a risalire anche se intanto la tua vita sta andando meglio. Molto meglio.

Continuo a pensare che odiare Serena sia estremamente più facile, e che ti fornisca esattamente l'alibi che ti serve per non cercare di cambiare prospettiva.


----------



## The Cheater (16 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> derby..immagino rapporti non idiliaci...la vedo dura..poi avete difesa di burro........
> 
> 
> il periodo da coglione..lo sto passando io...credo di avere 30anni... e''lei''di averne 20..speriamo passi


rapporti idilliaci???
c'è odio maledetto

è già pronta la festa per condannarci alla B :unhappy:

i 30 anni non passano mai...sempre meglio che sentirsene 20 (diventa ridicolo) ma 30 è accettabile...

...come dici??? lei se ne sente 20??? per le donne è diverso: gli atteggiamenti ridicoli "a volte" appaiono come caratteristiche, modi di essere, addirittura pregi in qualche caso :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io quand'ero piccolo mi sono sbucciato ripetutamente le ginocchia. Che mondo, che mondo.


quando capirai che qui l'umorismo è del tutto inopportuno sarà sempre troppo tardi.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quando capirai che qui l'umorismo è del tutto inopportuno sarà sempre troppo tardi.


Se tu sei convinta che alla milionesima uscita di sto tipo di Danny noialtri si debba comunque tenere il giusto cordoglio mi spiace molto per te e per la tua zucca riempita di aria compressa.


----------



## sienne (16 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quando capirai che qui l'umorismo è del tutto inopportuno sarà sempre troppo tardi.


Ciao Minerva,

Era umorismo? 

Mi sembrava più un "colpo sotto la cintura" ... un ridicolizzare ... disprezzare ... 

Comunque ... Quoto!!!!

sienne


----------



## The Cheater (16 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quando capirai che qui l'umorismo è del tutto inopportuno sarà sempre troppo tardi.


perdonami, non sono d'accordo

l'umorismo, l'ironia, il potere di saper sdrammatizzare e anche il sarcasmo, sono strumenti VITALI a mio parere

...in tutto!!!

...è chiaro, ci sono momenti e momenti..."il morto" va pianto e rimpianto, ma arriva un momento in cui lo si può ricordare con serenità, sorrisi, gioia...e si arriva anche all'umorismo

sarà il mio modo di essere...sarà che sorrido sempre come un idiota...


----------



## lothar57 (16 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> rapporti idilliaci???
> c'è odio maledetto
> 
> è già pronta la festa per condannarci alla B :unhappy:
> ...



era ironico..so che i catanesi si ubriacherebbero di gioia...pero'amico dico io come si fa'a cambiare 4 allenatori e a gennaio 7 giocatori..Zampa se l'e'cercata.............

no lei 20 nel senso che ne' 10 in meno di me.realmente.........stiamo facendo i ''promessi fidanzatini''con annesse email invornite che da stamattina ci scambiamo a go go.......dico io ma si puo????


----------



## sienne (16 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> perdonami, non sono d'accordo
> 
> l'umorismo, l'ironia, il potere di saper sdrammatizzare e anche il sarcasmo, sono strumenti VITALI a mio parere
> 
> ...



Ciao,

l'ironia è una cosa fantastica, ma la devi saper usare! ci vuole intelligenza e tatto ...

aiuta ad aprire una prospettiva ... 
ad alleggerire ... 
ecc. ecc. ecc. 

questa, non era ironia, secondo me ... 

ps: anche se non sembra, sono una, che ha sempre un sorriso ... 

sienne


----------



## The Cheater (16 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> era ironico..so che i catanesi si ubriacherebbero di gioia...pero'amico dico io come si fa'a cambiare 4 allenatori e a gennaio 7 giocatori..Zampa se l'e'cercata.............
> 
> no lei 20 nel senso che ne' 10 in meno di me.realmente.........stiamo facendo i ''promessi fidanzatini''con annesse email invornite che da stamattina ci scambiamo a go go.......dico io ma si puo????


tutta colpa di zampa...io sto portando avanti una crociata contro lui...ma ormai siamo qui, e speriamo nel miracolo!!!

i fidanzatini???
bello...divertente...eccitante...
...ma non da te!!!

starei attento...ci si può far male...


----------



## lothar57 (16 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> tutta colpa di zampa...io sto portando avanti una crociata contro lui...ma ormai siamo qui, e speriamo nel miracolo!!!
> 
> i fidanzatini???
> bello...divertente...eccitante...
> ...


se partite a mo di toro che carica come domenica ,tutto possibile..difesa CT e'burro..e Miccoli e Ilcic possono fare male...davvero lo spero per te..

mica frasi amorose....non sono il tipo...


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> l'ironia è una cosa fantastica, ma la devi saper usare! ci vuole intelligenza e tatto ...
> 
> ...


L'intelligenza sì, eccome, il tatto no. Che con tutto il tatto che avuto con Daniele in questi anni questo ANCORA STA COSI'. Pensaci un po'.


----------



## sienne (16 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se tu sei convinta che alla milionesima uscita di sto tipo di Danny noialtri si debba comunque *tenere il giusto cordoglio* mi spiace molto per te e per la tua zucca riempita di aria compressa.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'intelligenza sì, eccome, il *tatto no*. Che con tutto il tatto che avuto con Daniele in questi anni questo ANCORA STA COSI'. Pensaci un po'.


cosa intendi?


----------



## The Cheater (16 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'intelligenza sì, eccome, il tatto no. Che con tutto il tatto che avuto con Daniele in questi anni questo ANCORA STA COSI'. Pensaci un po'.


io non mi stupirei se chi lo conoscesse ce lo dipingesse come un ragazzo normale, impegnato, sempre sorridente e sereno con fidanzata e amici, che ha avuto la sua botta dopo i problemi vissuti ma uscitosene prima del previsto...

...ma qui è DANIELE...il serialkiller, il sadico, il vendicatore...

...dopo tutto questo tempo e sopratutto dopo tutte le assurdità dette, non può venirci a dire  "ciao ragazzi, sono felice, le cose vanno bene adesso, me ne frego della ex, sono innamorato della mia ragazza attuale e se vedo la ex tendo a nascondermi anzi"

rendo l'idea???

un bravo ragazzo, solo un po' coglione...ecco!!! :up:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> cosa intendi?


Sienne, con tutta la buona volontà, cosa mai potrò intendere?


----------



## sienne (16 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sienne, con tutta la buona volontà, cosa mai potrò intendere?


leggendo, ma chiedo lo stesso, ho percepito la frase come:
"io mi comportavo così da bambino, dando la colpa, anche per la più stupida cosa, agli altri. cresci"

il tatto, per me, non si riferisce al "toccarlo con i guanti bianchi", o in un modo esclusivo. 
ma, cambiare ottica, parlando per lui ... per sollevare il tutto. 
l'umorismo è molto complesso. ha, tra l'altro, la capacità, di sentirsi capiti e di ricevere un calcio simpatico. 
la tua frase, questo aspetto non ce l'ha. 

cioè, l'ironia dove sta?
forse non capisco io ...


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> leggendo, ma chiedo lo stesso, ho percepito la frase come:
> "io mi comportavo così da bambino, dando la colpa, anche per la più stupida cosa, agli altri. cresci"
> 
> il tatto, per me, non si riferisce al "toccarlo con i guanti bianchi", o in un modo esclusivo.
> ...


Io non sono tenuto a fare del "bene", Sienne. Io non voglio fare del "bene" a Daniele. Non me ne frega niente. E ritengo, peraltro, che un approcio da "calcio simpatico" per "risollevare il tutto" e "sentirsi capiti" non funzioni per nulla e di sicuro non con lui, sa hai quella finalità, ovvero fargli del bene.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> leggendo, ma chiedo lo stesso, ho percepito la frase come:
> "io mi comportavo così da bambino, dando la colpa, anche per la più stupida cosa, agli altri. cresci"
> 
> il tatto, per me, non si riferisce al "toccarlo con i guanti bianchi", o in un modo esclusivo.
> ...


No, capisci benissimo. Quello è sarcasmo, non ironia. La differenza è sottile, ma è quella evidenziata in rosso.


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se tu sei convinta che alla milionesima uscita di sto tipo di Danny noialtri si debba comunque tenere il giusto cordoglio mi spiace molto per te *e per la tua zucca riempita di aria compressa*.


perché hai questa esigenza di insultare?


----------



## sienne (16 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non sono tenuto a fare del "bene", Sienne. Io non voglio fare del "bene" a Daniele. Non me ne frega niente. E ritengo, peraltro, che un approcio da "calcio simpatico" per "risollevare il tutto" e "sentirsi capiti" non funzioni per nulla e di sicuro non con lui, sa hai quella finalità, ovvero fargli del bene.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, capisci benissimo. Quello è sarcasmo, non ironia. La differenza è sottile, ma è quella evidenziata in rosso.


JB, fare del "bene" è un discorso lungo. E non significa, essere zuccherati con qualcuno. 
Per altro, con un tale atteggiamento si può fare più male che bene ... 

OK, non voi fare del "bene". 
OK, non te ne frega niente. 

Ma allora, quale era l'intento? Cosa volevi esprimere con quella frase esattamente? 
(Ora, stiamo cambiando argomento, ma lo spunto lo hai dato tu).


Ciao Sbry   ...

Grazie! ... Mi rassicura, che colgo più di quello che penso ...

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ma tutta sto "romanzo criminale" lo raconti ogni giorno anche alla tua attuale compagna???
> e ai tuoi colleghi???
> e gli amici e conoscenti???
> 
> ...


Ti parlo chiaro...
Tu che SAI di quel mondo...
Se lo zio, Bernardo Provenzano
ti chiede "gentilmente" di prestargli del denaro

Poi tu fai la voce grossa con lo zio...
per averlo indietro?

Se Daniele raccontasse con che persone si era messo nei guai suo padre...
Sarebbe da dirgli, ringrazia gli dei, che sei ancora vivo tu.

Sappiamo tutti che fare affari con un Felicetto Maniero, significa solo rimetterci, e mai guadagnarci.
Con lui, l'unico guadagno era: la pellaccia salva.

Si parla di uno, che teneva sottoscacco il casinò di Venezia ok?

E come dissi ancora altre volte, ora Maniero è libero, riapri il caso.
Che Maniero sa benissimo che tanti vorrebbero la sua testa.

Ma ora Maniero è libero e per giunta fa l'imprenditore.

Almeno però non fa più il gradasso in giro.

Cioè se io metto la testa dentro le fauci di un coccodrillo cosa succede secondo te?
Che il coccodrillo aspetta con la testa aperta che io mi levi di lì?


----------



## Lui (16 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché hai questa esigenza di insultare?


ma perchè ti ostini a farglielo sempre notare. pensi forse che cambierà qualcosa questo tuo continuo martellare?
più glielo fai notare più lui lo farà.
non sembri tu, da donna intelligente quale sei.


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma perchè ti ostini a farglielo sempre notare. pensi forse che cambierà qualcosa questo tuo continuo martellare?
> più glielo fai notare più lui lo farà.
> non sembri tu, da donna intelligente quale sei.


non ti preoccupare, faccio notare quanto mi pare


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> JB, fare del "bene" è un discorso lungo. E non significa, essere zuccherati con qualcuno.
> Per altro, con un tale atteggiamento si può fare più male che bene ...
> 
> OK, non voi fare del "bene".
> ...


Non me ne frega nulla di fare del bene, o di essere positivo (non zuccheroso) a tutti i costi. L'intento di quella frase è: TUTTI ABBIAMO AVUTO, O ABBIAMO TUTT'ORA, PROBLEMI. TUTTI. Daniele da sociopatico distorto qual'è non solo non lo capisce ma pretende che i suoi siano PIU' GRAVI di quelli degli altri, ripetendoli come un mantra per convicersi di essere a suo modo una persona "speciale" in quanto specialmente sfigato o colpito duramente dalla vita. Il che, ovviamente, è una pura distorsione della realtà a suo unico vantaggio (o svantaggio per quel che mi riguarda). E' talmente, ottusamente rivolto verso sè stesso che non vede nient'altro. Non capisce, non si rende conto. Qualcuno ha scritto qui che in realtà Danny sarebbe un tipo normale che qui si sfoga. Io penso che qui effettivamente si sfoghi, ma pure che più che normale è uno che ha estrema difficoltà a mettersi in relazione col mondo. Ma siccome io non faccio parte di un gruppo d'ascolto, non faccio la carità, non sono umanamente disposto ad accollarmi il peso dei problemi del prossimo e soprattutto mi fa specie che ogni sacrosanta volta Daniele viene fuori coi suoi deliri non venga preso a virtuali randellate sul cranio, che questo è un forum e non il suo personalissimo muro del pianto, mi permetto di essere sarcastico, se e quando mi va. Capito?


----------



## Lui (16 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ti preoccupare, faccio notare quanto mi pare


non mi preoccupo, esprimevo un mio parere sulla tiritera. 

Voscenza stia tranquilla, non accadrà mai più.

Bacio le mani.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché hai questa esigenza di insultare?


Perchè se quello che scrivi denota un Supertele al posto del cervello non è colpa mia.


----------



## free (16 Aprile 2013)

più che altro a me sfugge cosa c'entrino tutti i guai di Daniele con la sua ex fidanzata
a parte il fatto che l'aveva avvisata di avere dei guai in corso
ma questa, a me sembra di aver capito, lo ha tradito per lasciarlo, il che non è affatto bello, tuttavia il modo indubbiamente non è bello e fa pure incazzare, ma la sostanza, e cioè che la loro storia stava volgendo alla fine, non cambia


----------



## sienne (16 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Io quand'ero piccolo mi sono sbucciato ripetutamente le ginocchia. Che mondo, che mondo*.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non me ne frega nulla di fare del bene, o di essere positivo (non zuccheroso) a tutti i costi. L'intento di quella frase è: *TUTTI ABBIAMO AVUTO, O ABBIAMO TUTT'ORA, PROBLEMI. TUTTI.* Daniele da sociopatico distorto qual'è non solo non lo capisce ma pretende che i suoi siano PIU' GRAVI di quelli degli altri, ripetendoli come un mantra per convicersi di essere a suo modo una persona "speciale" in quanto specialmente sfigato o colpito duramente dalla vita. Il che, ovviamente, è una pura distorsione della realtà a suo unico vantaggio (o svantaggio per quel che mi riguarda). E' talmente, ottusamente rivolto verso sè stesso che non vede nient'altro. Non capisce, non si rende conto. Qualcuno ha scritto qui che in realtà Danny sarebbe un tipo normale che qui si sfoga. Io penso che qui effettivamente si sfoghi, ma pure che più che normale è uno che ha estrema difficoltà a mettersi in relazione col mondo. Ma siccome io non faccio parte di un gruppo d'ascolto, non faccio la carità, non sono umanamente disposto ad accollarmi il peso dei problemi del prossimo e soprattutto mi fa specie che ogni sacrosanta volta Daniele viene fuori coi suoi deliri non venga preso a virtuali randellate sul cranio, che questo è un forum e non il suo personalissimo muro del pianto, mi permetto di essere sarcastico, se e quando mi va. Capito?



Cosa mi stai "dicendo" con quel "capito"?  ...

Perché è ovvio che tu ti poi esprimere. Ci mancherebbe. 
E il tuo punto di vista su Daniele, non è stato criticato da me. 

Io mi sono espressa sulla tua frase, che secondo me, non esprime quello che stai 
evidenziando in questo post. E l'ho trovata fuori luogo, perché fa intendere altre cose.
Cose, che non portano a niente. Solo a "colpire" ... 

A questo punto quel "capito?" lo potrei rivolgere a te ...  ...
Ma questi tipi di atteggiamenti, scusa, dove portano?

lasciamo perdere. 
se ti va, puoi cogliere il fatto, che quella frase può essere interpretata anche 
diversamente ... in modo, offensivo ... visto, che il tuo intento era un alto.
E io cercherò, a ampliare il modo di interpretare le tue frasi, quando le ritengo fuori luogo. 

Comunque, grazie per aver specificato come si dice ... (zuccherato ... chi lo sa, come mi è venuta).


----------



## Daniele (16 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> più che altro a me sfugge cosa c'entrino tutti i guai di Daniele con la sua ex fidanzata
> a parte il fatto che l'aveva avvisata di avere dei guai in corso
> ma questa, a me sembra di aver capito, lo ha tradito per lasciarlo, il che non è affatto bello, tuttavia il modo indubbiamente non è bello e fa pure incazzare, ma la sostanza, e cioè che la loro storia stava volgendo alla fine, non cambia


Lascio perdere, basta, ho perso!


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> non era così, non eravamo in crisi e non c'era avvisaglia di nulla. Lei sapeva che quando ci eravamo messi insieme le chiesi di mollarmi se avesse avuto interesse in altro, prima di tradirmi, le spiegai il perchè. Sapeva anche che io ero restio a parlare di me e che se lo avessi fatto sarebbe stato per fiducia, perchè se non mi apro posso giustificare le azioni degli altri contro di me, lei pur sapendolo voleva conoscermi per quello che ero davvero e lo feci. Poi all'università lei decise che ogni lasciata era persa e che doveva per forza uscire con l'altro per dimostrare che era una figonza e via dicendo.
> Poi è successo il disastro e pur vedendo che soffrivo, non voleva crederci e meno guardava la mia sofferenza meno male ci stava, stava da cani appena mi sentiva per i sensi di colpa? Non lo so, ma piangeva e quindi io ero un problema, non il risolvere quello che mi aveva fatto di male. Chiedermi scusa, aioutarmi con un buon psicologo che non potevo utilizzare se non facendomi orribili debiti! Neppure una telefonata ogni tanto, niente di niente, perchè lei non ha più considerato il tradimento come importante, ma solo il fatto che ci eravamo lasciati ed io le rompevo le palle per una cosa che neppure sapeva. Dopo 2 anni e mezzo una telefonata di scuse, una telefonata solamente dopo 4 tantetivi di suicidio, solo per lavarsi la coscienza, che schifo di persona.


Allora quante volte ti ho detto, fammi parlare con Serena 
e avrai la tuatelefonata di scuse ok?

La convinco io no?

Non occorre essere brutali

Io con la mia parlantina
fini ragionamenti
la intorto

e lei ti chiama per le scuse


Senti devo andare fra un mese alla chiesa di San Giorgio a Ferrara, per provare un nuovo organo...
E se vuoi faccio fare da Serena uno striscione con le scuse...
e lo appendiamo in cantoria...che ne dici?

Faccio il concerto di riconciliazion

Femo la messa da morto del Perosi....

Tutto quel che vuoi

Purchè finisca sto stillicidio no?

Mi sono perfino offerto di accompagnarti a Roma...che andiamo farci na sonatina all'organo dei portoghesi...

Ma tu ti tiri sempre indietro...
Che sarà mai?


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lascio perdere, basta, ho perso!


Daniele... sta bon, dài.
Allora: adesso hai morosa, lavoro, una carriera davanti.
Sei riuscito anche a studiare, a realizzarti.
Devi essere contento di queste cose, e pensare di poter ottenere ancora molte altre cose belle. 
Il resto chiudilo in una stanza e butta la chiave.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Daniele... sta bon, dài.
> Allora: adesso hai morosa, lavoro, una carriera davanti.
> Sei riuscito anche a studiare, a realizzarti.
> Devi essere contento di queste cose, e pensare di poter ottenere ancora molte altre cose belle.
> Il resto chiudilo in una stanza e butta la chiave.


Ascolta sta dona eh?:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Daniele (16 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Daniele... sta bon, dài.
> Allora: adesso hai morosa, lavoro, una carriera davanti.
> Sei riuscito anche a studiare, a realizzarti.
> Devi essere contento di queste cose, e pensare di poter ottenere ancora molte altre cose belle.
> Il resto chiudilo in una stanza e butta la chiave.


la vita di lei è una bestemmia alla mia, finchè lei non ha pagato le sue risate alle mie spalle rieccheggiano nella mia mente, non è bello aver letto certe cose, non è per nulla bello.
L'avevo già fatto di chiuderlo in una stanza e buttare la chiave, ma quel mostro che mo porto dentro ha sonfdato la porta in un momento di mia fragilità emotiva, non è un caso che la prima notte dopo la scoperta del tradimento ho sognato ancora una volta il momento in vcui ho scoperto che mio padre era morto e come.


----------



## sienne (16 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lascio perdere, basta, ho perso!


Ciao,

Cosa hai perso?

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> la vita di lei è una bestemmia alla mia, finchè lei non ha pagato le sue risate alle mie spalle rieccheggiano nella mia mente, non è bello aver letto certe cose, non è per nulla bello.


No Daniele, è la TUA vita ad essere uno schiaffone per lei. La TUA vita, per la quale puoi camminare a testa alta, con i sacrifici che hai fatto per non buttarla via, comunque.
Un perdente avrebbe buttato tutto alle ortiche, sarebbe stato solo a piangersi addosso, sarebbe con il culo per terra a chiedere la pietà degli altri.
Invece tu sei andato avanti, hai fatto bene e farai meglio.
Della vita di lei non ti occupare, ha già fatto abbastanza per te, no?


----------



## oscuro (16 Aprile 2013)

*SI*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No Daniele, è la TUA vita ad essere uno schiaffone per lei. La TUA vita, per la quale puoi camminare a testa alta, con i sacrifici che hai fatto per non buttarla via, comunque.
> Un perdente avrebbe buttato tutto alle ortiche, sarebbe stato solo a piangersi addosso, sarebbe con il culo per terra a chiedere la pietà degli altri.
> Invece tu sei andato avanti, hai fatto bene e farai meglio.
> Della vita di lei non ti occupare, ha già fatto abbastanza per te, no?


Sor daniele non ci stanno cazzi ha ragione zia sbriciolata.:up:


----------



## Simy (16 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No Daniele, è la TUA vita ad essere uno schiaffone per lei. La TUA vita, per la quale puoi camminare a testa alta, con i sacrifici che hai fatto per non buttarla via, comunque.
> Un perdente avrebbe buttato tutto alle ortiche, sarebbe stato solo a piangersi addosso, sarebbe con il culo per terra a chiedere la pietà degli altri.
> Invece tu sei andato avanti, hai fatto bene e farai meglio.
> Della vita di lei non ti occupare, ha già fatto abbastanza per te, no?


:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Daniele (16 Aprile 2013)

Peccato che tutto quello che ho ora sono solo briciole di tutto quello che avrei avuto senza quella stronza di mezzo.
Peccato che conosco bene i miei limiti come le mie potenzialità e so solo di aver subito un danno eccessivo da parte di una donna che vive serenamwente, pur sapendo di aver fatto del male. Non me lo meritavo io, forse se lo merita più il tizio che sta con lei che mai verrà tradito...perchè lei ha imparato la lezione sulla mia pelle.


----------



## oscuro (16 Aprile 2013)

*Daniele*



Daniele ha detto:


> Peccato che tutto quello che ho ora sono solo briciole di tutto quello che avrei avuto senza quella stronza di mezzo.
> Peccato che conosco bene i miei limiti come le mie potenzialità e so solo di aver subito un danno eccessivo da parte di una donna che vive serenamwente, pur sapendo di aver fatto del male. Non me lo meritavo io, forse se lo merita più il tizio che sta con lei che mai verrà tradito...perchè lei ha imparato la lezione sulla mia pelle.


Tu sai che hai scritto una cosa non vera.Il danno daniele era già dentro te lei ha fatto solo stupidamente da detonatore.Vive serenamente?Serena ha fatto una cazzata cosa dovrebbe fare?Oh in giro gira gente pluriomicida che vive nella normalità e serena per aver tradito una sola volta come dovrebbe vivere?


----------



## sienne (16 Aprile 2013)

Ciao,

scusa, ma te la dovresti prendere con tuo padre, non con lei. 

Lei, ragazza ... sicuramente, molto immatura e non consapevole. 

Ma la ruota iniziò a ruotare dal verso sbagliato, tanti anni prima.



sienne


----------



## Daniele (16 Aprile 2013)

Ho cercato la morte per 4 volte, ho cercato 4 volte di uccidermi per fuggire a quel dolore dovuto a quell'angolo dentro di me che è stato aperto e che mi ha distrutto emotivamente. Cosa è Serena? Una persona che ha quasi fatto un omicidio colposo, una persona conscia di quello che le era stato detto ed ha sfidato la sorte, ora la sorte chiede solo il prezzo giusto da pagare.


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non me ne frega nulla di fare del bene, o di essere positivo (non zuccheroso) a tutti i costi. L'intento di quella frase è: TUTTI ABBIAMO AVUTO, O ABBIAMO TUTT'ORA, PROBLEMI. TUTTI. Daniele da sociopatico distorto qual'è non solo non lo capisce ma pretende che i suoi siano PIU' GRAVI di quelli degli altri, ripetendoli come un mantra per convicersi di essere a suo modo una persona "speciale" in quanto specialmente sfigato o colpito duramente dalla vita. Il che, ovviamente, è una pura distorsione della realtà a suo unico vantaggio (o svantaggio per quel che mi riguarda). E' talmente, ottusamente rivolto verso sè stesso che non vede nient'altro. Non capisce, non si rende conto. Qualcuno ha scritto qui che in realtà Danny sarebbe un tipo normale che qui si sfoga. Io penso che qui effettivamente si sfoghi, ma pure che più che normale è uno che ha estrema difficoltà a mettersi in relazione col mondo. Ma siccome io non faccio parte di un gruppo d'ascolto, non faccio la carità, non sono umanamente disposto ad accollarmi il peso dei problemi del prossimo e soprattutto mi fa specie che ogni sacrosanta volta Daniele viene fuori coi suoi deliri non venga preso a virtuali randellate sul cranio, che questo è un forum e non il suo personalissimo muro del pianto, mi permetto di essere sarcastico, se e quando mi va. Capito?


guarda che questo forum è senz'altro più idoneo a fare il muro del pianto di daniele che ad ospitare sterili battute e poco più


----------



## perplesso (16 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Peccato che tutto quello che ho ora sono solo briciole di tutto quello che avrei avuto senza quella stronza di mezzo.
> Peccato che conosco bene i miei limiti come le mie potenzialità e so solo di aver subito un danno eccessivo da parte di una donna che vive serenamwente, pur sapendo di aver fatto del male. Non me lo meritavo io, forse se lo merita più il tizio che sta con lei che mai verrà tradito...perchè lei ha imparato la lezione sulla mia pelle.


stare su questo forum non ti fa bene.

perchè ti fa continuamente rimuginare su di un passato che deve essere sepolto.

ascolta quello che ti hanno scritto Oscuro e Sbriciolata e smetti di leggere questo forum.

almeno finchè quel demone che ti ha sfondato il cervello non se ne sarà andato. per sempre


----------



## lunaiena (16 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ho cercato la morte per 4 volte, ho cercato 4 volte di uccidermi per fuggire a quel dolore dovuto a quell'angolo dentro di me che è stato aperto e che mi ha distrutto emotivamente. Cosa è Serena? Una persona che ha quasi fatto un omicidio colposo, una persona conscia di quello che le era stato detto ed ha sfidato la sorte, ora la sorte chiede solo il prezzo giusto da pagare.


aspetta e spera...


----------



## Annuccia (16 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Ho cercato la morte per 4 volte,* ho cercato 4 volte di uccidermi per fuggire a quel dolore dovuto a quell'angolo dentro di me che è stato aperto e che mi ha distrutto emotivamente. *Cosa è Serena? Una persona che ha quasi fatto un omicidio colposo*, una persona conscia di quello che le era stato detto ed ha sfidato la sorte, ora la sorte chiede solo il prezzo giusto da pagare.


daniele.............se ne sbatte le palle....lei...fallo anche tu....


----------



## Lui (16 Aprile 2013)

daniele, ti ricordi quando hai dato la notizia che andavi a lavorare in Cina, com'erano tutti contenti, per te s'intende, mica per loro; ti ricordi tutti a dire _mi fa piacere, che meraviglia _e cazzate varie.  La verità è che tu così facendo avresti potuto scrivere qua in momenti in cui nessuno era connesso e quindi tutti festeggiavano. 


valla a capire la gente.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Cosa mi stai "dicendo" con quel "capito"?  ...
> 
> Perché è ovvio che tu ti poi esprimere. Ci mancherebbe.
> E il tuo punto di vista su Daniele, non è stato criticato da me.
> ...


"Capito?" vuol dire "capito?", niente di più, niente di meno.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che questo forum è senz'altro più idoneo a fare il muro del pianto di daniele che ad ospitare sterili battute e poco più


Macchè idoneo. Dormi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Peccato che tutto quello che ho ora sono solo briciole di tutto quello che avrei avuto senza quella stronza di mezzo.
> Peccato che conosco bene i miei limiti come le mie potenzialità e so solo di aver subito un danno eccessivo da parte di una donna che vive serenamwente, pur sapendo di aver fatto del male. Non me lo meritavo io, forse se lo merita più il tizio che sta con lei che mai verrà tradito...perchè lei ha imparato la lezione sulla mia pelle.


MA CHE NE SAI? Davvero, non lo puoi sapere. Se lei fosse rimasta con te sei sicuro che non ti avrebbe mai fatto soffrire? Sei sicuro che, passato a parte, tu non stia meglio ora con la tua compagna? Sei sicuro che Serena avrà sempre una vita felice?
Sai che ti dico Dan? Che se, gli dèi ce ne scampino, a quella persona dovesse davvero accadere una disgrazia e tu lo venissi a sapere... ne soffriresti, ti prenderesti a schiaffoni per ogni parola e ogni pensiero e capiresti quanto sia inutile la caccia alle ombre. Il passato DEVE solo insegnarci a non commettere gli stessi errori, NON DEVE impedirci di vivere nel presente e nel futuro. Sei partito con una palla al piede... ma hai corso lo stesso, no? Sei arrivato ad un traguardo, poi a un altro, poi a un altro... questo significa che quella palla al piede ti ha reso solo più forte di chi ha fatto quella corsa senza. Non importa arrivare prima di un altro, non sempre. Quindi, se ti liberassi da quella palla... ma lo devi volere, eh?


----------



## Carola (16 Aprile 2013)

Arrivo con ultimo treno
Ma se ho capito bene al di la di tutto sta serena ha tradito daniele

In un momenti delicato

Ma volgio dire ma qnti saremo siamo stati ecc traditi
E cmq x me non è la fine del mondo
Non questo
Daniele guarda io faccio volon in h xchè ci alvora un parente caro

Vado qnd posso cioè poco
Ma vedo delle cose ce posso dirti..non pensavo esistesse dolore cosi
Tutto il resto è VITA
Fotti tiene. Nonv vivere nel ancore. Ti mangia il cervello e lo corrode e poi passa al cuore
Chiudi hai la tua vita

Davvero fidati

Ci sono cose che non hai idea la fuorie  tu puoi vivere la vita cammianre con le tue gambe mangiare con le tue mani non sono cose poi così scontate 

VIVI


----------



## free (16 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lascio perdere, basta, ho perso!



serio?


----------



## Daniele (16 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> MA CHE NE SAI? Davvero, non lo puoi sapere. Se lei fosse rimasta con te sei sicuro che non ti avrebbe mai fatto soffrire? Sei sicuro che, passato a parte, tu non stia meglio ora con la tua compagna? Sei sicuro che Serena avrà sempre una vita felice?
> Sai che ti dico Dan? Che se, gli dèi ce ne scampino, a quella persona dovesse davvero accadere una disgrazia e tu lo venissi a sapere... ne soffriresti, ti prenderesti a schiaffoni per ogni parola e ogni pensiero e capiresti quanto sia inutile la caccia alle ombre. Il passato DEVE solo insegnarci a non commettere gli stessi errori, NON DEVE impedirci di vivere nel presente e nel futuro. Sei partito con una palla al piede... ma hai corso lo stesso, no? Sei arrivato ad un traguardo, poi a un altro, poi a un altro... questo significa che quella palla al piede ti ha reso solo più forte di chi ha fatto quella corsa senza. Non importa arrivare prima di un altro, non sempre. Quindi, se ti liberassi da quella palla... ma lo devi volere, eh?


Sbriciolata, non se fosse rimasta con me, se lei non mi avesse tradito e ci fossimo lasciati e basta io sarei stato meglio, ma non sai quanto. In tutto quello che è successo alla fine io e lei ci siamo lasciati, ma il come ha innescato delle reazioni nella mia persona che hanno portato danni, danni che erano all'inizio arginabili.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sbriciolata, non se fosse rimasta con me, se lei non mi avesse tradito e ci fossimo lasciati e basta io sarei stato meglio, ma non sai quanto. In tutto quello che è successo alla fine io e lei ci siamo lasciati, ma il come ha innescato delle reazioni nella mia persona che hanno portato danni, danni che erano all'inizio arginabili.


Dai studiamo insieme una vendetta sufficiente (e legale)!


----------



## Daniele (16 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dai studiamo insieme una vendetta sufficiente (e legale)!


E cosa? Io non posso andare a Roma (una delle mie fobie rimaste) e a malapena riesco a telefonarle una volta l'anno per ricordarle cosa mi ha fatto. Cosa posso fare? A lei non può importare nulla se a me va tutto bene, non le frega un cavolo, a lei frega solo se qualcosa va male a lei.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> E cosa? Io non posso andare a Roma (una delle mie fobie rimaste) e a malapena riesco a telefonarle una volta l'anno per ricordarle cosa mi ha fatto. Cosa posso fare? A lei non può importare nulla se a me va tutto bene, non le frega un cavolo, a lei frega solo se qualcosa va male a lei.


Non eri tu che dicevi che avevi delle idee? Io non sono vendicativa. Ma uno scherzo (un po' maligno) può scaricare. C'è chi con una strisciata di chiave è guarito da una rabbia che lo divorava.


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2013)

in effetti sono contraria ma se servisse a farti stare bene...daniele ti autorizzo a fare una righetta alla sua macchina


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti sono contraria ma se servisse a farti stare bene...daniele ti autorizzo a fare una righetta alla sua macchina


Abbiamo anche contatti a Roma che potrebbero far qualcosa per Daniele. Una cacca sul portone?:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Abbiamo anche contatti a Roma che potrebbero far qualcosa per Daniele. Una cacca sul portone?:carneval:


un testimone di geova alla porta?


----------



## sienne (16 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti sono contraria ma se servisse a farti stare bene...daniele ti autorizzo a fare una righetta alla sua macchina


Ciao,
si! quoto!

E mi metto a disposizione 

Juhu! Un viaggio a Roma!

sienne


----------



## The Cheater (16 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti sono contraria ma se servisse a farti stare bene...daniele ti autorizzo a fare una righetta alla sua macchina


Ma ci stava all'epoca...

...quanto tempo è passato? Quanti anni...

Dai...non si può...quella manco il suo nome si ricorda a quest'ora:
"Si il mio ex...ehhhhmmm...Davide...ah no Danilo...caxxo...Daniele"


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ma ci stava all'epoca...
> 
> ...quanto tempo è passato? Quanti anni...
> 
> ...


Meglio! Se si trova dei piccoli disagi non li può attribuire a lui. A lui si mandano le foto della cacca sullo zerbino, del lombrico in una busta e  finalmente ride:up:


----------



## The Cheater (16 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Meglio! Se si trova dei piccoli disagi non li può attribuire a lui. A lui si mandano le foto della cacca sullo zerbino, del lombrico in una busta e  finalmente ride:up:


Aldilà degli scherzi:
Ricordiamoci che stiamo pur sempre parlando di una storia nella quale abbiamo sentito SOLO una campana...


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Aldilà degli scherzi:
> Ricordiamoci che stiamo pur sempre parlando di una storia nella quale abbiamo sentito SOLO una campana...


Capirai cosa le fa una cacca sullo zerbino! Un po' di schifo. Secondo me Daniele solo al pensiero già sorride.


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2013)

sicuramente.





The Cheater ha detto:


> Aldilà degli scherzi:
> Ricordiamoci che stiamo pur sempre parlando di una storia nella quale abbiamo sentito SOLO una campana...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Aldilà degli scherzi:
> Ricordiamoci che stiamo pur sempre parlando di una storia nella quale abbiamo sentito SOLO una campana...


E hai capito perchè non mi fa parlare con Serena
Sa che lei al conte
le cose le direbbe...

E poi magari salta fora questa versione

Conte fui costretta a tradirlo
pur di liberarmi di lui

O meglio ancora
COnte mica l'ho tradito, figuriamoci, gliel'ho solo fatto credere per liberermi di lui...

Sai mio caro,
Io non credo MAI a quello che raccontano le donne

E sto dadio

Le uniche volte che ho dato retta ad una donna sono stati guai...

Laonde per cui...
Dico sempre di si con la testa

e poi fo come mi pare no?

Non ti sembro un bravo marito?


----------



## The Cheater (16 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E hai capito perchè non mi fa parlare con Serena
> Sa che lei al conte
> le cose le direbbe...
> 
> ...


Sicuramente 

Ma io credo alle donne...ovviamente quando mi convincono


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E hai capito perchè non mi fa parlare con Serena
> Sa che lei al conte
> le cose le direbbe...
> 
> ...


Ti rendi conto, vero, che se davvero Danny scoprisse che sta cosa del tradimento è pure tutta una bufala, cioè che sono quattro anni che sta così alla cazzo di cane, proverebbe a tagliarsi i polsi con un uniposca o ad impiccarsi con la carta argentata? O magari a spararsi con una banana?!


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Sicuramente
> 
> Ma io credo alle donne...ovviamente quando mi convincono


Osserva però
quando sono riuscite a convincerti di una cosa 
in cui non sono nemmeno pienamente convinte pure loro, poi ti fregano, perchè girano i discorsi...

Ecco perchè
i vantaggi di una moglie silenziosa e di poche parole

sono immensi
per il nostro sistema nervoso no?

Ma ti rendi conto?
Ah caro mio...i primi tempi di matrimonio...
Smetti di suonare che ti devo parlare....
Non ho mai smesso...

E lei nel tempo ha capito che cosa osava chiedere...

Ma ti rendi conto?

Guarda che un collega si è affittato una stanza in un convento pur di poter suonare in pace...

Osserva
Ogni volta che sei impegnato in qualcosa di importante e serio

La moglie deve sempre dirti qualcosa...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti rendi conto, vero, che se davvero Danny scoprisse che sta cosa del tradimento è pure tutta una bufala, cioè che sono quattro anni che sta così alla cazzo di cane, proverebbe a tagliarsi i polsi con un uniposca o ad impiccarsi con la carta argentata? O magari a spararsi con una banana?!


Ma noi siamo qui per salvarlo no?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma noi siamo qui per salvarlo no?
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Lo sapevi che Ferrara = Medellin?


----------



## lunaiena (16 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Osserva però
> quando sono riuscite a convincerti di una cosa
> in cui non sono nemmeno pienamente convinte pure loro, poi ti fregano, perchè girano i discorsi...
> 
> ...


idem...
quando hai un momento che pui rilassarti
c'e sempre qualcosa che non trovano :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (17 Aprile 2013)

Un burrocacao del discount ed una enorme scritta sul parabrezza con scritto "Mignottona!"...se usi i tergicristalli la scritta si toglie, ma si sparge lo schifo uniformemente su tutto il parabrezza redendo necessaria una lavatina manuale con molto olio di gomito.
Come faccio a saperlo???


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Un burrocacao del discount ed una enorme scritta sul parabrezza con scritto "Mignottona!"...se usi i tergicristalli la scritta si toglie, ma si sparge lo schifo uniformemente su tutto il parabrezza redendo necessaria una lavatina manuale con molto olio di gomito.
> *Come faccio a saperlo???*


Te l'hanno fatto?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Te l'hanno fatto?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> E cosa? Io non posso andare a Roma (una delle mie fobie rimaste) e a malapena riesco a telefonarle una volta l'anno per ricordarle cosa mi ha fatto. Cosa posso fare? A lei non può importare nulla se a me va tutto bene, non le frega un cavolo, a lei frega solo se qualcosa va male a lei.


ma ti rendi conto, Dan? TU non puoi andare a Roma per 'sta storia. Roma, eh? non Lido delle Nazioni. Butta tutto nel ripostiglio, chiudi a chiave e butta la chiave.
Hai studiato quello che ti piaceva
Hai un lavoro che ti piace
Hai una donna che ti ama
Hai un sacco di potenziale
Sei giovane
Sei forte, forte nell'animo, perchè NONOSTANTE TUTTO, sei riuscito a realizzare quello di cui sopra, da solo.

Questo è quello da cui devi partire.
Quando te la senti, fammi un fischio e andiamo a trovare Simy assieme.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma ti rendi conto, Dan? TU non puoi andare a Roma per 'sta storia. Roma, eh? non Lido delle Nazioni. Butta tutto nel ripostiglio, chiudi a chiave e butta la chiave.
> Hai studiato quello che ti piaceva
> Hai un lavoro che ti piace
> Hai una donna che ti ama
> ...


----------



## Minerva (17 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


>


siamo qui ad aiutarti gioei,vedrai....con il nostro aiuto gliela farai ad uscire dal tunnel dell'illusione:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> siamo qui ad aiutarti gioei,vedrai....con il nostro aiuto gliela farai ad uscire dal tunnel dell'illusione:mrgreen:


Se fosse per il vostro aiuto mi sarei già chiuso in convento da qualche tempo.


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se fosse per il vostro aiuto mi sarei già chiuso in convento da qualche tempo.


Daniele c'è!


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Daniele c'è!


Daniele vaffanculo.


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Daniele vaffanculo.


Jb tu dovresti solo baciare quel culo solare di daniele,dovresti pronarti e leccargli avidamente e languidamente quelle impavide natiche.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


>


e' un po' tardi per piantare i pomodori, ma puoi sempre andare a zappare le erbacce. Occhio a non zappare anche i pomodori, che poi te li tolgo dalla paga.


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e' un po' tardi per piantare i pomodori, ma puoi sempre andare a zappare le erbacce. Occhio a non zappare anche i pomodori, che poi te li tolgo dalla paga.


Ma jb è in tempo per piantare le zucchine,così può amabilmente scaraventarsele nel sedere.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Jb tu dovresti solo baciare quel culo solare di daniele,dovresti pronarti e leccargli avidamente e languidamente quelle impavide natiche.


*
DANIELE VAFFANCULO*


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> *
> DANIELE VAFFANCULO*


DOVRESTI BACIARE FAMELICAMENTE QUEL SUO CULO ARICIGNO E VIRTUOSO.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e' un po' tardi per piantare i pomodori, ma puoi sempre andare a zappare le erbacce. Occhio a non zappare anche i pomodori, che poi te li tolgo dalla paga.


Magari per i pomodori è un po' presto. Poi, ovviamente, dipende dal clima di dove li pianti.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> DOVRESTI BACIARE FAMELICAMENTE QUEL SUO CULO ARICIGNO E VIRTUOSO.


*D
A
N
I
E
L
E

V
A
F
F
A
N
C
U
L
O
*


----------



## free (17 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Un burrocacao del discount ed una enorme scritta sul parabrezza con scritto "Mignottona!"...se usi i tergicristalli la scritta si toglie, ma si sparge lo schifo uniformemente su tutto il parabrezza redendo necessaria una lavatina manuale con molto olio di gomito.
> Come faccio a saperlo???



lo so io che devi fare
devi ripensare ai bei momenti che hai passato con la tua ex, a quanto ti ha dato quando stavate insieme, al fatto che avete percorso un pezzetto di vita insieme etc. etc....e poi è finita, perchè nulla è eterno, nemmeno i sassi...
perchè dei bei momenti ci sono stati, tu te la sei scelta, lei ti piaceva, mica ti hanno obbligato, non te lo dimenticare
diversamente, che ci stavi insieme a fare??

tiè!


----------



## Minerva (17 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *D
> A
> N
> I
> ...


ne desidererei uno in diagonale con lettere nere e rosse alternate


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ne desidererei uno in diagonale con lettere nere e rosse alternate


*D
**A
**N
**I
**E
**L
**E* 
*V
**A
**F
**F
**A
**N
**C
**U
**L
**O

Il diagonale mi fa fatica.*


----------



## Minerva (17 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *D
> * *A
> * *N
> *  *I
> ...


diagonale.(così stai buono per un po':rotfl


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> diagonale.(così stai buono per un po':rotfl


Diagonale no, che sto a fa.


----------



## Simy (17 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *D
> **  A
> **    N
> **      I
> ...


e che ci vuole


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> e che ci vuole


Accomodati. Se lo fai ti do dieci euro.


----------



## Simy (17 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Accomodati. Se lo fai ti do dieci euro.


lo ha chiesto a te


----------



## free (17 Aprile 2013)

scaleno, a lisca di pesce
se possibile in derapata destra

:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> lo ha chiesto a te


Ed io te lo sto subappaltando. Si può fare, eh.


----------



## Minerva (17 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ed io te lo sto subappaltando. Si può fare, eh.


no, solo con le tue manine sante


----------



## Simy (17 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, solo con le tue manine sante


grazie Zia Miny :carneval:


----------



## Simy (17 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ed io te lo sto subappaltando. Si può fare, eh.


no no, zia miny ha detto di no


----------



## Minerva (17 Aprile 2013)

ho già detto che paghetta non ne do?


----------



## Simy (17 Aprile 2013)

si


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> si


Io sì. Quindici euro. Daje.


----------



## Simy (17 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io sì. Quindici euro. Daje.


mi sembra un po' poco


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> mi sembra un po' poco


Ho capito, ma meglio dello zero spaccato che ti rifila la ziona. Posso arrivare a venti, comunque.


----------



## Simy (17 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho capito, ma meglio dello zero spaccato che ti rifila la ziona. Posso arrivare a venti, comunque.


non mi va di farlo


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non mi va di farlo


Manco a me. Ma a chi andrebbe? Maledetta Minni. Sai che c'era un film porno che s'intitola "Grazie Zia"? Chissà se Minni lo sa.


----------



## Simy (17 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Manco a me. Ma a chi andrebbe? Maledetta Minni. *Sai che c'era un film porno che s'intitola "Grazie Zia"? *Chissà se Minni lo sa.


no, non lo sapevo. 
adesso lo so...ma che c'entra minny


----------



## Daniele (17 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> lo so io che devi fare
> devi ripensare ai bei momenti che hai passato con la tua ex, a quanto ti ha dato quando stavate insieme, al fatto che avete percorso un pezzetto di vita insieme etc. etc....e poi è finita, perchè nulla è eterno, nemmeno i sassi...
> perchè dei bei momenti ci sono stati, tu te la sei scelta, lei ti piaceva, mica ti hanno obbligato, non te lo dimenticare
> diversamente, che ci stavi insieme a fare??
> ...


Se avessi saputo che razza di persona era manco m,i ci sarei messo insieme a quella persona, io valuto molto la persona in sè, lei si mostrava in un modo ma si è dimostrata un cesso clamoroso di persona.


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Danierle*



Daniele ha detto:


> Se avessi saputo che razza di persona era manco m,i ci sarei messo insieme a quella persona, io valuto molto la persona in sè, lei si mostrava in un modo ma si è dimostrata un cesso clamoroso di persona.


Lode a te anima purissima.Una baciaculo rispettoso.:up:


----------



## free (17 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se avessi saputo che razza di persona era manco m,i ci sarei messo insieme a quella persona, io valuto molto la persona in sè, lei si mostrava in un modo ma si è dimostrata un cesso clamoroso di persona.



ma qualcosa ti piaceva di lei, per un periodo siete stati bene, no?
pensa a quello, accarezza i ricordi belli e lascia perdere com'è finita!


----------



## Minerva (17 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma qualcosa ti piaceva di lei, per un periodo siete stati bene, no?
> pensa a quello, *accarezza *i ricordi belli e lascia perdere com'è finita!


li strozzerebbe i ricordi...cosa accarezza


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no, non lo sapevo.
> adesso lo so...ma che c'entra minny


Che l'hai chiamata zia. Comunque è roba un po' vintage (come Minni, appunto).


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se avessi saputo che razza di persona era manco m,i ci sarei messo insieme a quella persona, io valuto molto la persona in sè, lei si mostrava in un modo ma si è dimostrata un cesso clamoroso di persona.


Penso che tu abbia battuto ogni record del numero di volte in cui è stato usato il termine "persona" in una singola frase.


----------



## Daniele (17 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma qualcosa ti piaceva di lei, per un periodo siete stati bene, no?
> pensa a quello, accarezza i ricordi belli e lascia perdere com'è finita!


Mi piaceva quello che ha dimostrato di non essere, quindi di lei non può piacermi nulla. Mi piaceva la sua capacità di capire gli altri, mi piaceva molto il suo altruismo, mi piaceva il suo essere profonda e poi cosa ho scoperto?
Che non solo non capisce gli altri, ma non capisce un cazzo, che è altruista con quello che non le costa niente e che di profondo aveva solo la gola per fare soffocotti.


----------



## free (17 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Penso che tu abbia battuto ogni record del numero di volte in cui è stato usato il termine "persona" in una singola frase.



non era una frase, bensì un periodo

voto: 0


----------



## free (17 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mi piaceva quello che ha dimostrato di non essere, quindi di lei non può piacermi nulla. Mi piaceva la sua capacità di capire gli altri, mi piaceva molto il suo altruismo, mi piaceva il suo essere profonda e poi cosa ho scoperto?
> Che non solo non capisce gli altri, ma non capisce un cazzo, che è altruista con quello che non le costa niente e che di profondo aveva solo la gola per fare soffocotti.



e come mai ti sei sbagliato così tanto? avevi i prosciutti sugli occhi?

ci hai mai pensato?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> e come mai ti sei sbagliato così tanto? avevi i prosciutti sugli occhi?
> 
> ci hai mai pensato?


E se non si fosse sbagliato?
E se lei fosse anche così?


----------



## free (17 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E se non si fosse sbagliato?
> E se lei fosse anche così?



infatti, qualcosa di bello doveva averlo, altrimenti Daniele come mai si sarebbe messo con un tale mostro?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> infatti, qualcosa di bello doveva averlo, altrimenti Daniele come mai si sarebbe messo con un tale mostro?


:up:


----------



## free (17 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :up:



e quindi non gli rimane che tenere i ricordi piacevoli ed abbandonare per sempre quelli brutti
il caso è risolto!


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> e quindi non gli rimane che tenere i ricordi piacevoli ed abbandonare per sempre quelli brutti
> il caso è risolto!


Il problema è che lui si ostina a non ricordare le cose belle perchè dovrebbe ammettere che con quella persona ci è stato bene e non è il mostro che lui descrive


----------



## free (17 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il problema è che lui si ostina a non ricordare le cose belle perchè dovrebbe ammettere che con quella persona ci è stato bene e non è il mostro che lui descrive



ma a tutti succede così: in un primo momento prevale la rabbia, poi col tempo, e sono passati anni nel suo caso, riaffiorano i ricordi piacevoli e si archivia il tutto nel bagaglio delle esperienze sentimentali

altrimenti si dovrebbe ammettere che si è stati sempre col mostro, il che è assurdo


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> non era una frase, bensì un periodo
> 
> voto: 0


Umpf.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma a tutti succede così: in un primo momento prevale la rabbia, poi col tempo, e sono passati anni nel suo caso, riaffiorano i ricordi piacevoli e si archivia il tutto nel bagaglio delle esperienze sentimentali
> 
> altrimenti si dovrebbe ammettere che si è stati sempre col mostro, il che è assurdo


Appunto. Il suo atteggiamento dopo anni è incomprensibile


----------



## Daniele (17 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il problema è che lui si ostina a non ricordare le cose belle perchè dovrebbe ammettere che con quella persona ci è stato bene e non è il mostro che lui descrive


No, mi sono fatto un culo tanto per stare con lei, per farla felice un minimo, lei è stata un bluff, quindi il nostro rapporto tutto è stato un bluff e me lo ha dimostrato dal trattamento subito "dopo"! Se ci fosse stato un qualsivoglia rapporto tra di noi, penso che avrebbe dovuto soffrire per avermi tradito e fatto del male evidente, non lo ha fatto, non ha pensato neppure un secondo di chiedermi scusa entro quel primo anno in cui tutto poteva fare per rimediare e in cui ha scelto non di provare a fare qualcosa e sbagliare, ma non ha fatto niente, se non uscire con amici ed amiche, farsi sbattere dagli amichetti che le dicevano che era una povera vittima e così via, motivo per cui non mi fido delle donne, è l'esistenza di lei.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, mi sono fatto un culo tanto per stare con lei, per farla felice un minimo, lei è stata un bluff, quindi il nostro rapporto tutto è stato un bluff e me lo ha dimostrato dal trattamento subito "dopo"! Se ci fosse stato un qualsivoglia rapporto tra di noi, penso che avrebbe dovuto soffrire per avermi tradito e fatto del male evidente, non lo ha fatto, non ha pensato neppure un secondo di chiedermi scusa entro quel primo anno in cui tutto poteva fare per rimediare e in cui ha scelto non di provare a fare qualcosa e sbagliare, ma non ha fatto niente, se non uscire con amici ed amiche, farsi sbattere dagli amichetti che le dicevano che era una povera vittima e così via, motivo per cui non mi fido delle donne, è l'esistenza di lei.


Inutile dirti che non condivido
Ho tradito mio marito ma quello che c'è stato fino al giorno del tradimento  non è stato un bluff.
Quello che lei ha provato nel tradirti lo sa solo lei e sono sempre più sicura che non avrebbe potuto dirti nulla, perchè nulla ti avrebbe soddisfatto


----------



## free (17 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, mi sono fatto un culo tanto per stare con lei, per farla felice un minimo, lei è stata un bluff, quindi il nostro rapporto tutto è stato un bluff e me lo ha dimostrato dal trattamento subito "dopo"! Se ci fosse stato un qualsivoglia rapporto tra di noi, penso che avrebbe dovuto soffrire per avermi tradito e fatto del male evidente, non lo ha fatto, non ha pensato neppure un secondo di chiedermi scusa entro quel primo anno in cui tutto poteva fare per rimediare e in cui ha scelto non di provare a fare qualcosa e sbagliare, ma non ha fatto niente, se non uscire con amici ed amiche, farsi sbattere dagli amichetti che le dicevano che era una povera vittima e così via, *motivo per cui non mi fido delle donne, è l'esistenza di lei*.



ma vedi che dovrebbe essere esattamente il contrario?

nel senso, seguendo il tuo ragionamento: tu, che hai beccato il Mostro, hai avuto la sfortuna di beccare un'eccezione alla regola, no?
diversamente, non è affatto vero che lei è il Mostro
delle due, l'una


----------



## sienne (17 Aprile 2013)

Ciao,

stiamo parlando di una ragazzo giovane ... 

poi non sappiamo, da dove e come, si può constatare la profondità e l'altruismo di una persona. 
forse lei diceva si, ai ragionamenti di Daniele. E non ci vuole un gran che a riconoscere certi
meccanismi di un rapporto e di una certa linea di come pensare ....

Essendo giovane, forse più in là, ha scoperto altri aspetti ... che si trovavano in contraddizione,
con i pensieri condivisi con Daniele. Perciò, secondo me, non era profonda di se ... 
ma solamente, molto giovane e stupidella ...

sienne


----------



## Daniele (17 Aprile 2013)

Sienne, lei era una persona che parlava, o almeno con me parlava, sentivo quello che diceva, mi piaceva come era, quelle piccole cose che magari poche persona vanno a guardare. Ma tutto era falso, quando ha deciso con me che voleva dimagrire, ha poi voluto provare se fosse bella ed io non bastavo in questo, io ero "merdaccia", in quanto l'avevo accettata come era prima, lei voleva sentirsi accettata non per come era, ma per come si presentava, ed ecco che è venuto fuori il Sig. Danielino 30 secondi.
So solo che poteva lasciarmi quando voleva, bastava prendere il treno, parlarmi ed io l'avrei lasciata andare, era più giovane di me e poteva starci. E' stata vile, perchè avere pietà per i vili? Ancora adesso spero che possa morire di qualche male altroce, lei che ha cercato di fare in modo che mi facessi fuori.
Poteva essere giovane e stupida, ma quando senti che dall'altra parte una persona si sta distruggendo per il dolore che gli hai arrecato...chiedere scusa sarebbe il minimo, non credo che ci sia giovinezza che possa scusare una siffatta mancanza di umanità, allora perchè io devo essere umano e comprensivo con un mostro?


----------



## Daniele (17 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Inutile dirti che non condivido
> Ho tradito mio marito ma quello che c'è stato fino al giorno del tradimento  non è stato un bluff.
> Quello che lei ha provato nel tradirti lo sa solo lei e sono sempre più sicura che non avrebbe potuto dirti nulla, perchè nulla ti avrebbe soddisfatto


Lei può aver provate quello che vuole, conta solo quello che prova il tradito quando il traditore è scoperto, perchè il traditore è un bugiardo per natura e cercherà sempre di salvarsi.

Se mi dicessero che quella ragazza è morta, sarei felice, le auguro sempre di potersi suicidare, lo spero con piacere.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lei può aver provate quello che vuole, conta solo quello che prova il tradito quando il traditore è scoperto, perchè il traditore è un bugiardo per natura e cercherà sempre di salvarsi.
> 
> *Se mi dicessero che quella ragazza è morta, sarei felice, le auguro sempre di potersi suicidare*, lo spero con piacere.



non si può leggere
Il rosso è mio


----------



## Daniele (17 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> non si può leggere
> Il rosso è mio


Pensa, io lo penso sul serio e spero oltretutto che possa soffrire da cani. Perchè? Perchè si è dimostrata solo un insetto senza un minimo di umanità e come tale la posso trattare, un insettino che mi fa alquanto schifo.


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Daniele*



Daniele ha detto:


> Pensa, io lo penso sul serio e spero oltretutto che possa soffrire da cani. Perchè? Perchè si è dimostrata solo un insetto senza un minimo di umanità e come tale la posso trattare, un insettino che mi fa alquanto schifo.


Daniele non sono d'accordo.Serena ha sbagliato è stata una merda può anche andare bene,ma quando ha fatto quella cazzata non pensava che tu potevi rischiare la tua vita per un tradimento.Sarà stata egoista,superficiale stronza,quello che vuoi,ma augurare mali atroci daniele è veramente fuori luogo.Sai che ti bacerei il culo,ma oggi proprio no.


----------



## Daniele (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Daniele non sono d'accordo.Serena ha sbagliato è stata una merda può anche andare bene,ma quando ha fatto quella cazzata non pensava che tu potevi rischiare la tua vita per un tradimento.Sarà stata egoista,superficiale stronza,quello che vuoi,ma augurare mali atroci daniele è veramente fuori luogo.Sai che ti bacerei il culo,ma oggi proprio no.


Sapeva che stavo male, lo sapeva eppure non ha fatto nulla! Mi ha solo telefonato in un momento in cui sentiva mancanza della mia persona perchè tutte quelle puttane delle sue amiche e quei pompinari che si scopava non c'erano, ma si trattava pur sempre di una telefonata per se stessa, solo per se stessa. 
Mi chiedo solo il perchè a 14 anni si è salvata da quell'investimento capitatole, perchè la grazia divina l'ha salvata e perchè lei ha sfrittato quel miracolo per fare del male??? Cosa cazzo può avere in testa una persona nel fare cazzate???


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sapeva che stavo male, lo sapeva eppure non ha fatto nulla! Mi ha solo telefonato in un momento in cui sentiva mancanza della mia persona perchè tutte quelle puttane delle sue amiche e quei pompinari che si scopava non c'erano, ma si trattava pur sempre di una telefonata per se stessa, solo per se stessa.
> Mi chiedo solo il perchè a 14 anni si è salvata da quell'investimento capitatole, perchè la grazia divina l'ha salvata e perchè lei ha sfrittato quel miracolo per fare del male??? *Cosa cazzo può avere in testa una persona nel fare cazzate??*?


cacca. 
Una testa piena di cacca. 
Ne consegue che hai evitato di continuare a stare con una persona con la testa piena di cacca, che a parole diceva di essere in un modo e nei fatti era in un altro. 
Purtroppo la cacca capita. 
Mi pare che con questo abbiamo esaurito l'argomento.
Adesso parliamo delle tue macchine: quando mi porti a fare un giro?


----------



## Simy (17 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lei può aver provate quello che vuole, conta solo quello che prova il tradito quando il traditore è scoperto, perchè il traditore è un bugiardo per natura e cercherà sempre di salvarsi.
> 
> Se mi dicessero che quella ragazza è morta, sarei felice, le auguro sempre di potersi suicidare, lo spero con piacere.


non ti posso disapprovare ma rosso virtuale


----------



## Daniele (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Daniele non sono d'accordo.Serena ha sbagliato è stata una merda può anche andare bene,ma quando ha fatto quella cazzata non pensava che tu potevi rischiare la tua vita per un tradimento.Sarà stata egoista,superficiale stronza,quello che vuoi,ma augurare mali atroci daniele è veramente fuori luogo.Sai che ti bacerei il culo,ma oggi proprio no.


Oscuro, vuoi sapere proprio cosa non posso perdonarle? Il fatto che nel dopo lei sia stata razionale, sempre calma, posata e via dicendo, mai una lacrima versata per quello che ha fatto, mai, solo lacrime per se stessa, ma non ha mai fatto vedere un minimo di pentimento. Dopo 2 anni e mezzo mi ha telefonato, ma dalle ultime parole si capiva che era un tanto per dire che ha fatto quel che "doveva" fare, del genere "adesso che ho chiaccherato con te per 1 oretta la cosa sarà finita!" Sempre e soltanto per se stessa, mai una idea altruistica di chiedere davvero perdono per me. Ma cosa sono stato io, solo un pupazzo per dire che quella sfigata aveva il ragazzo come le sue amiche? Cosa cavolo mi vuol dire tutto questo comportamento? Che lei è una donna di mondo forte e indipendente? No, perchè davanti ai miei occhi è solo una pompinara del cavolo e per l'aggiunta con l'apparecchio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Oscuro, vuoi sapere proprio cosa non posso perdonarle? Il fatto che nel dopo lei sia stata razionale, sempre calma, posata e via dicendo, mai una lacrima versata per quello che ha fatto, mai, solo lacrime per se stessa, ma non ha mai fatto vedere un minimo di pentimento. Dopo 2 anni e mezzo mi ha telefonato, ma dalle ultime parole si capiva che era un tanto per dire che ha fatto quel che "doveva" fare, del genere "adesso che ho chiaccherato con te per 1 oretta la cosa sarà finita!" Sempre e soltanto per se stessa, mai una idea altruistica di chiedere davvero perdono per me. Ma cosa sono stato io, solo un pupazzo per dire che quella sfigata aveva il ragazzo come le sue amiche? Cosa cavolo mi vuol dire tutto questo comportamento? Che lei è una donna di mondo forte e indipendente? No, perchè davanti ai miei occhi è solo una* pompinara del cavolo e per l'aggiunta con l'apparecchio*.


pure. E chi era, l'equivalente di Nik mani di forbice?
Dai, Dan...


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Daniele*



Daniele ha detto:


> Oscuro, vuoi sapere proprio cosa non posso perdonarle? Il fatto che nel dopo lei sia stata razionale, sempre calma, posata e via dicendo, mai una lacrima versata per quello che ha fatto, mai, solo lacrime per se stessa, ma non ha mai fatto vedere un minimo di pentimento. Dopo 2 anni e mezzo mi ha telefonato, ma dalle ultime parole si capiva che era un tanto per dire che ha fatto quel che "doveva" fare, del genere "adesso che ho chiaccherato con te per 1 oretta la cosa sarà finita!" Sempre e soltanto per se stessa, mai una idea altruistica di chiedere davvero perdono per me. Ma cosa sono stato io, solo un pupazzo per dire che quella sfigata aveva il ragazzo come le sue amiche? Cosa cavolo mi vuol dire tutto questo comportamento? Che lei è una donna di mondo forte e indipendente? No, perchè davanti ai miei occhi è solo una pompinara del cavolo e per l'aggiunta con l'apparecchio.


Ma non possiamo applicare il nostro metro ad altri daniele.Insomma daniè tu sei un uomo intelligente,ma cosa ti aspetti dalla gente oggi?cosa?dai apri gli occhi,ragiona,Misseri è diventato un divo della tv,ha SOLO nascosto e occultato il cadavere della nipote....,lo hai visto piangere?non puoi ragionare con l'odio nel cuore cerca di essere razionale dai.Ma quante persone hai conosciuto che quando sbagliano chiedono scusa?quante?Aò ma il mio primo amore mi ha scassato una moto,mi ha fatto cercare da gente che oggi è in carcere,è venuta a baciarsi con altri davanti il mio quartiere,è andata nella sua comitiva asserendo che l'avevo presa a schiaffi scatenando una rissa quando non l'avevo sfiorata,ha telefonato a mio padre dicendo che spacciavo droga....a dianiele e mica mi ha mai chiesto scusa,una costante sfida per 13 anni e mai una scusa,ma di che cazzo parliamo daniele?Oggi ci abbracciamo,ci salutiamo,sorridiamo,io mi son scusato lei no,e se proprio vuoi saperlo,io avevo un motivo valido per fargli la guerra,ci tenevo ancora...ma lei?lei ci teneva ancora?Daniele non offendere la tua intelligenza e la mia....!


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *D
> A
> N
> I
> ...


Smettila di ecccitarci:incazzato:


----------



## The Cheater (17 Aprile 2013)

ancora dietro daniele andate???

è un cazzaro...dice minkiate malefiche perchè è il suo personaggio...non saprebbe manco ammazzare una mosca

sicuramente ci si diverte sopra...

pensate che una ragazza sana di mente starebbe con uno così???
pensate che amici e parenti sani di mente lo lascerebbero libero???
pensate che lui stesso se veramente fosse così, perderebbe tempo a raccontarcelo invece di agire???

è un cazzaro...ha sofferte la sua storia, ma adesso sta bene e non ha LE PALLE per dircelo...deve mostrarsi triste, depresso, duro e maledetto..è il suo marchio qui, la sua figurina!!!

ora la mia ragazza resta con me pur sapendo i miei propositi assassini verso la mia ex...e magari ne parla serenamente con me: "sai, vorrei che la mia ex morisse...davvero amore? e come ti piacerebbe? ma sai, pensavo qualcosa di brutto, da farla soffrire...mmmm si sono d'accordo, l'ammazziamo insieme o proponi altro??? aspetta che chiamo mio cugino che sa tutto, vediamo che ne pensa...ah stasera usciamo con tizia e caio, chiediamo anche a loro"

ma va caca va :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Un burrocacao del discount ed una enorme scritta sul parabrezza con scritto "Mignottona!"...se usi i tergicristalli la scritta si toglie, ma si sparge lo schifo uniformemente su tutto il parabrezza redendo necessaria una lavatina manuale con molto olio di gomito.
> Come faccio a saperlo???


Questo pensiero ti fa già sentir meglio? Possibile che non ci sia nessuno di Roma che posa farlo e mandarti un mms?


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Eccomi*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo pensiero ti fa già sentir meglio? Possibile che non ci sia nessuno di Roma che posa farlo e mandarti un mms?


Potrei pisciargli sulle maniglie della macchina...!


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Potrei pisciargli sulle maniglie della macchina...!


:up:Che ne dici Daniele?


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Potrei pisciargli sulle maniglie della macchina...!


massì. Ha un motorino? Di quelli vecchi magari?


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> massì. Ha un motorino? Di quelli vecchi magari?


In quel caso gli piscio nel serbatoio,già fatto.


----------



## Simy (17 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo pensiero ti fa già sentir meglio? Possibile che non ci sia nessuno di Roma che posa farlo e mandarti un mms?


potrei scriverglielo col rossetto rosso :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> potrei scriverglielo col rossetto rosso :mrgreen:


Potrei prenderla a schiffi cor pisello,ma poi non mi darebbe tregua....!


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> In quel caso gli piscio nel serbatoio,già fatto.


ma anche il bacio perugina: quando vai a vuotare il serbatoio trovi la nocciola e capisci che è stato un pensiero per te...


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma anche il bacio perugina: quando vai a vuotare il serbatoio trovi la nocciola e capisci che è stato un pensiero per te...


Che schifo però.Al massimo posso farci altro,ma la nocciola no..!


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2013)

Solo al pensiero scommetto che Daniele si sta sentendo meglio!


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Si*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Solo al pensiero scommetto che Daniele si sta sentendo meglio!


Adesso sono serio:quando ripenso a tutto quello che mi è stato fatto dal primo amore,penso che se mi avesse ignorato,mi avrebbe fatto molto più male.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso sono serio:quando ripenso a tutto quello che mi è stato fatto dal primo amore,penso che se mi avesse ignorato,mi avrebbe fatto molto più male.


Concordo. Daniele invece ha bisogno di far qualcosa per liberarsi.


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Si*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo. Daniele invece ha bisogno di far qualcosa per liberarsi.


Brunetta mica è facile,convivere con un fantasma per anni....può capire chi ci è passato.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Brunetta mica è facile,convivere con un fantasma per anni....può capire chi ci è passato.


Lo capisco. Però capisco anche noi. Non se ne può più  se lo aiutiamo a liberarsi, saremo tutti più liberi :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (17 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo. Daniele invece ha bisogno di far qualcosa per liberarsi.


Ci sono i clisterini di glicerina che vanno da dio...


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ci sono i clisterini di glicerina che vanno da dio...


:mexican:


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Smettila di ecccitarci:incazzato:


Eh?!


----------



## Daniele (18 Aprile 2013)

Letame sull'auto? Una spalmata di cacca di cane sulle maniglie dell'auto? chiodini sulle 4 gomme per farle bucare tutte insieme? Una bella scritta con la bomboletta sul vetro "Erminio Ottone"???


----------



## free (18 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ancora dietro daniele andate???
> 
> è un cazzaro...dice minkiate malefiche perchè è il suo personaggio...non saprebbe manco ammazzare una mosca
> 
> ...



oddio un'altra teoria del personaggio su un forum!

:sbatti:


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> oddio un'altra teoria del personaggio su un forum!
> 
> :sbatti:



Ma quindi stai dicendo che Danny fa tutto questo per trombarsi Sbriciolata a tradimento (.net)?


----------



## free (18 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quindi stai dicendo che Danny fa tutto questo per trombarsi Sbriciolata a tradimento (.net)?



ma perchè proprio la Sbri?


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma perchè proprio la Sbri?


Perchè quella già c'è cascata con tutte le scarpe, che nella sua insensata missione di bontà gli ha pure chiesto quando la porta a fare un giretto con l'Alfa Romeo.


----------



## oscuro (18 Aprile 2013)

*Ma*



free ha detto:


> oddio un'altra teoria del personaggio su un forum!
> 
> :sbatti:


Io mi sono astenuto dal rispondere a quel post,con cheater ho avuto già parecchi problemi,non sarebbe mia intenzione averne altri,certo che dare a daniele del cazzaro.....!


----------



## free (18 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè quella già c'è cascata con tutte le scarpe, che nella sua insensata missione di bontà gli ha pure chiesto quando la porta a fare un giretto con l'Alfa Romeo.



ma quante ne sai!


----------



## free (18 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io mi sono astenuto dal rispondere a quel post,con cheater ho avuto già parecchi problemi,non sarebbe mia intenzione averne altri,certo che dare a daniele del cazzaro.....!



però vedi che ognuno legge e interpreta come gli pare?


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma quante ne sai!



Vuoi venire a fare in giro col mio Ciao a pedali?


----------



## free (18 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vuoi venire a fare in giro col mio Ciao a pedali?



certo, come resistere??
però pedali tu


----------



## oscuro (18 Aprile 2013)

*free*



free ha detto:


> però vedi che ognuno legge e interpreta come gli pare?


Si,ma se io scrivessi a daniele che è un rissoso e che non va bene,credo che risulterei poco credibile o no?:rotfl:


----------



## free (18 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma se io scrivessi a daniele che è un rissoso e che non va bene,credo che risulterei poco credibile o no?:rotfl:



in effetti ormai ti rimane solo Daniele con cui litigare!:rotfl:

sul forum regna sovrana la pace, si formano coppiette ad ogni cantone e tutti si amano indistintamente...non è meraviglioso??


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Letame sull'auto? *Una spalmata di cacca di cane sulle maniglie dell'auto*? chiodini sulle 4 gomme per farle bucare tutte insieme? Una bella scritta con la bomboletta sul vetro "Erminio Ottone"???


:up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:questa mi sembra fattibile!


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quindi stai dicendo che Danny fa tutto questo per trombarsi Sbriciolata a tradimento (.net)?


veramente sono io che lo sto broccolando, da anni. Sapessi gli MP che gli mando. Purtroppo senza fortuna, devo dire.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> veramente sono io che lo sto broccolando, da anni. Sapessi gli MP che gli mando. Purtroppo senza fortuna, devo dire.


Ma tu broccoli (o ti piacciono comunque), scientificamente, solo quelli che davvero non ti tromberebbero neanche se cadessero in un pentolone di viagra tipo Obelix.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:questa mi sembra fattibile!


Ma chi è che eccito io?


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu broccoli (o ti piacciono comunque), scientificamente, solo quelli che davvero non ti tromberebbero neanche se cadessero in un pentolone di viagra tipo Obelix.


sì, certo. E' un approccio scientifico. Mi sono persino iscritta ad un forum di asceti.
 Se poi vado a segno però... vuoi mettere la soddisfazione.
Cioè... con quelli ben predisposti sono capaci tutte, mica c'è gusto.


----------



## The Cheater (18 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> oddio un'altra teoria del personaggio su un forum!
> 
> :sbatti:


mi sembra una teoria più che legittima...per carità: teoria, ma legittima...teoria...legittima 

tutti siamo un po' personaggi nel virtuale...qualcuno magari abusa 

aldilà delle battute mi stupisce il tuo "oddio"...cioè: ok il non essere d'accordo, ma un "oddio" con tanto di testa sbattuta sul pavimento, come se avessi scritto chissà quale assirdità comprovata...

boh


----------



## The Cheater (18 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io mi sono astenuto dal rispondere a quel post,con cheater ho avuto già parecchi problemi,non sarebbe mia intenzione averne altri,certo che dare a daniele del cazzaro.....!


ma figurati...potevi/dovevi rispondere...

certo, con questa affermazione CI CONFERMI il tuo NON essere in grado di rispondere in maniera serena, costruttiva, approcciarti ad un dialogo rispettoso e corretto pur sempre restando nella propria diversa posizione...

...se volevi rispondere con questo attegiamento non ti saresti posto troppi problemi nel farlo...

invece, essendo pronta la tua SOLITA risposta aggressiva, prepotente, astiosa e sarcastica, hai (in questo caso giustamente) preferito  evitare

see you :singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, certo. E' un approccio scientifico. Mi sono persino iscritta ad un forum di asceti.
> Se poi vado a segno però... vuoi mettere la soddisfazione.
> Cioè... con quelli ben predisposti sono capaci tutte, mica c'è gusto.


Ma con chi vai a segno? Con Camilleri? CAMILLERI?! O Danny che soffre pure se deve scoparsi la fidanzata ogni TRE mesi? Ma che segno. Sogno casomai.


----------



## free (18 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> mi sembra una teoria più che legittima...per carità: teoria, ma legittima...teoria...legittima
> 
> tutti siamo un po' personaggi nel virtuale...qualcuno magari abusa
> 
> ...



non stupirti: il fatto è che poco tempo fa sono stati scritti fiumi d'inchiostro sulle presunte finalità di un utente, rispetto al suo modo di porsi sul forum
tutto qua


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma con chi vai a segno? Con Camilleri? CAMILLERI?! O Danny che soffre pure se deve scoparsi la fidanzata ogni TRE mesi? Ma che segno. Sogno casomai.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:è favoloso come tu mi prendi maledettamente sul serio ogni volta che scrivo una ... boh... provocazione, battuta, butade... vabbè
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (18 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> non stupirti: il fatto è che poco tempo fa sono stati scritti fiumi d'inchiostro sulle presunte finalità di un utente, rispetto al suo modo di porsi sul forum
> tutto qua


non saprei argomentare...non più di tanto...

di sicuro non vedo nulla di "sconvolgente" nel pensare che qualcuno nel virtuale deformi un po' la propria natura

tra l'altro, nello specifico, non intendevo "mentire in assoluto"...non dubito della storia di daniele (o meglio, non ho motivi per pensarlo fortemente)

credo, idea personale, che lui abbia avuto la sua storia e che nel momento in cui ha risolto i suoi disturbi mentali non ha avuto ne la forza ne la voglia di comunicarlo al suo mondo virtuale...

credo che i suoi istinti malefici vivano solo qui, nel virtuale, in questo forum, in altri forum magari...ma penso altresì che la sera passi il tempo felicemente abbracciato alla sua nuova ragazza, godendosi la sua vita e pensando poco al suo passato burrascoso...

...lo credo perchè se non fosse così, se daniele nella vita reale fosse esattamente come è in quella virtuale, la sua attuale fidanzata sarebbe più pazza di lui nello stare con un tipo del genere...


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:è favoloso come tu mi prendi maledettamente sul serio ogni volta che scrivo una ... boh... provocazione, battuta, butade... vabbè
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Boutade. Vabbè, Danny ok. Ma con Camilleri eri seria mortalmente e per sti cazzi comunque sei una paracula da morì. Se trovassi uno che ti farebbe girare la testa davvero e ci fosse davvero il rischio che ti scoperebbe pure a sangue scapperesti come il vento. Se scrivi di no sei pure ipocrita.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boutade. Vabbè, Danny ok. Ma con Camilleri eri seria mortalmente e per sti cazzi comunque sei una paracula da morì. Se trovassi uno che ti farebbe girare la testa davvero e ci fosse davvero il rischio che ti scoperebbe pure a sangue scapperesti come il vento. Se scrivi di no sei pure ipocrita.


ok, ok. Tutte le notti sogno Camilleri. Occhio ai congiuntivi però, non ti scaldare


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ok, ok. *Tutte le notti sogno Camilleri.* Occhio ai congiuntivi però, non ti scaldare


Oddio spero proprio di no. Però vabbè. In effetti qualche giro della morte sui congiuntivi l'ho fatto ma sono ancora vivo, più o meno.


----------



## Lui (18 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ok, ok. Tutte le notti sogno Camilleri. Occhio ai congiuntivi però, non ti scaldare


minerva 2


----------



## oscuro (18 Aprile 2013)

*Vabbè*



The Cheater ha detto:


> ma figurati...potevi/dovevi rispondere...
> 
> certo, con questa affermazione CI CONFERMI il tuo NON essere in grado di rispondere in maniera serena, costruttiva, approcciarti ad un dialogo rispettoso e corretto pur sempre restando nella propria diversa posizione...
> 
> ...


Io parto dal presupposto che conoscendoti forumisticamente parlando,è sempre meglio evitare,visto che per aver idee fortunatamente diverse dalle tue mi son preso già del bigotto giorni scorsi.Ma andiamo avanti,i modi di essere di daniele sul forum sono discutibili,ma un personaggio come te che da del cazzaro a daniele mi sembra divertente se non singolare......Insomma  in quanto a serenità non hai certo dimostrato di essere migliore di daniele,io stesso non mi sento migliore di daniele,quindi potresti anche evitare certi attacchi perchè obbiettivamente non sei nella condizione di poterli fare,mettere in dubbio la buona fede di daniele mi sembra un pizzico fuori luogo.Daniele nei suoi riconosciuti eccessi non si è mai dimostrato cazzaro e spaccone,tutto mi sembra tranne che un cazzaro.Non mi sembra una risposta aggressiva ne prepotente,neanche astiosa e sarcastica.Sei altrettanto duro nel giudicare te stesso?


----------



## The Cheater (18 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io parto dal presupposto che conoscendoti forumisticamente parlando,è sempre meglio evitare,visto che per aver idee fortunatamente diverse dalle tue mi son preso già del bigotto giorni scorsi.Ma andiamo avanti,i modi di essere di daniele sul forum sono discutibili,ma un personaggio come te che da del cazzaro a daniele mi sembra divertente se non singolare......Insomma  in quanto a serenità non hai certo dimostrato di essere migliore di daniele,io stesso non mi sento migliore di daniele,quindi potresti anche evitare certi attacchi perchè obbiettivamente non sei nella condizione di poterli fare,mettere in dubbio la buona fede di daniele mi sembra un pizzico fuori luogo.Daniele nei suoi riconosciuti eccessi non si è mai dimostrato cazzaro e spaccone,tutto mi sembra tranne che un cazzaro.Non mi sembra una risposta aggressiva ne prepotente,neanche astiosa e sarcastica.Sei altrettanto duro nel giudicare te stesso?


io rimango della mia idea e SE MI CONSENTI la porto avanti...

parto dal presupposto che un personaggio che scrive di "desideri di vendetta, di morte, di dolori" come fa daniele verso la sua ex non merita ne lo stesso rispetto ne la stessa considerazione di altri NORMALI utenti...
...ti dirò di più: il mio considerarlo "mezzo cazzaro" (preciso mezzo, in quanto intendo credere alla sua storia ma non al suo attuale stato) è anzi una sottoforma di rispetto: nel senso che qualora fosse veramente così, rivaluterei il personaggio considerandolo una persona normale come gli altri, semplicemente un po' troppo scemo e incapace di uscire dal persnaggio creatosi

per il resto continuo a non capire cosa c'entra il tuo paragone tra me e daniele..."essere in condizione di..."
di che???

di certo, io a differenza di daniele sono una persona normale (nella mia indubbia criticabile folle vita)
non ho disturbi mentali
non mi creo personaggi virtuali
non covo rancori, odio ne vendette
non mento sulla mia vita

sopratutto sul "mentire" sulla propria vita, fermo restando che non devo dimostrare nulla a nessuno, a differenza di daniele (e di altri) io condivido la mia vita reali con alcuni personaggi di questo forum con i quali ho avuto il piacere di fare conoscenza diretta, reale, di vita!!!

concludo:
preferisco pensare al daniele caxxaro che ho immaginato nella mia mente, che non al daniele malato mentale con istinti sadici e omicidi...in quanto nella seconda ipotesi NOI TUTTI saremmo dei complici qualora un giorno dovesse mettere in pratica i suoi progetti...noi e la sua ragazza attuale!!!


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> io rimango della mia idea e SE MI CONSENTI la porto avanti...
> 
> parto dal presupposto che un personaggio che scrive di "desideri di vendetta, di morte, di dolori" come fa daniele verso la sua ex non merita ne lo stesso rispetto ne la stessa considerazione di altri NORMALI utenti...
> ...ti dirò di più: il mio considerarlo "mezzo cazzaro" (preciso mezzo, in quanto intendo credere alla sua storia ma non al suo attuale stato) è anzi una sottoforma di rispetto: nel senso che qualora fosse veramente così, rivaluterei il personaggio considerandolo una persona normale come gli altri, semplicemente un po' troppo scemo e incapace di uscire dal persnaggio creatosi
> ...


stra quoto


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> io rimango della mia idea e SE MI CONSENTI la porto avanti...
> 
> parto dal presupposto che un personaggio che scrive di "desideri di vendetta, di morte, di dolori" come fa daniele verso la sua ex non merita ne lo stesso rispetto ne la stessa considerazione di altri NORMALI utenti...
> ...ti dirò di più: il mio considerarlo "mezzo cazzaro" (preciso mezzo, in quanto intendo credere alla sua storia ma non al suo attuale stato) è anzi una sottoforma di rispetto: nel senso che qualora fosse veramente così, rivaluterei il personaggio considerandolo una persona normale come gli altri, semplicemente un po' troppo scemo e incapace di uscire dal persnaggio creatosi
> ...



Sul primo grassetto: non è che uno che cova rancore o medita vendetta o odia qualcuno (o anche l'umanità se è misantropo) è per forza di cose frutto della fantasia di qualche buontempone che vuol spararsi le pose su un forum, che di sta gente purtroppo è pieno il mondo.
Sul secondo, minchia. Che coraggio. Tu sei quello che si beava di scissioni milionarie di società, che dura fare il presidente dell'atletico Marsala (o quello che è), che si faceva le foto dentro l'Audi per far vedere che era vero che avevi Audi e autista. Vabbè.


----------



## oscuro (18 Aprile 2013)

*Be*



The Cheater ha detto:


> io rimango della mia idea e SE MI CONSENTI la porto avanti...
> 
> parto dal presupposto che un personaggio che scrive di "desideri di vendetta, di morte, di dolori" come fa daniele verso la sua ex non merita ne lo stesso rispetto ne la stessa considerazione di altri NORMALI utenti...
> ...ti dirò di più: il mio considerarlo "mezzo cazzaro" (preciso mezzo, in quanto intendo credere alla sua storia ma non al suo attuale stato) è anzi una sottoforma di rispetto: nel senso che qualora fosse veramente così, rivaluterei il personaggio considerandolo una persona normale come gli altri, semplicemente un po' troppo scemo e incapace di uscire dal persnaggio creatosi
> ...


Ti reputi una persona normale,e da persona normale dovresti arrivare a capire che non è dileggiando o prendendo per il culo daniele che gli fai un grande servizio.Poi che sie discutibilissimo quello che scrive possiamo essere d'accordo,meno d'accordo sul prendere per il culo chi è in palese difficoltà.A differenza di daniele e di altri?altri chi?che ne sai della vita di daniele?Saremmo complici di cosa?Se  credi che prendendo per i fondelli daniele lui receda da certi progetti,tranquillizzati e stai sereno perchè non credo che questo forum abbia alcun potere di far fare o non far fare gesti insani.


----------



## oscuro (18 Aprile 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sul primo grassetto: non è che uno che cova rancore o medita vendetta o odia qualcuno (o anche l'umanità se è misantropo) è per forza di cose frutto della fantasia di qualche buontempone che vuol spararsi le pose su un forum, che di sta gente purtroppo è pieno il mondo.
> Sul secondo, minchia. Che coraggio. Tu sei quello che si beava di scissioni milionarie di società, che dura fare il presidente dell'atletico Marsala (o quello che è), che si faceva le foto dentro l'Audi per far vedere che era vero che avevi Audi e autista. Vabbè.


Ma infatti avevo reputato meglio non rispondere per questo motivo,purtroppo ti ci porta per i capelli in certe discussioni.E ti sei perso il viaggio sulla luna....!


----------



## The Cheater (18 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sul primo grassetto: non è che uno che cova rancore o medita vendetta o odia qualcuno (o anche l'umanità se è misantropo) è per forza di cose frutto della fantasia di qualche buontempone che vuol spararsi le pose su un forum, che di sta gente purtroppo è pieno il mondo.
> Sul secondo, minchia. Che coraggio. Tu sei quello che si beava di scissioni milionarie di società, che dura fare il presidente dell'atletico Marsala (o quello che è), che si faceva le foto dentro l'Audi per far vedere che era vero che avevi Audi e autista. Vabbè.


Credimi
Non volevo dimostrare proprio nulla
Figurati l'audi...fosse stata una Maserati...

Era solo una spacconata (il cartello con il vaffa) per rispondere a tono a chi mi offendeva...acqua passata...


----------



## The Cheater (18 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma infatti avevo reputato meglio non rispondere per questo motivo,purtroppo ti ci porta per i capelli in certe discussioni.E ti sei perso il viaggio sulla luna....!


Non è la prima volta che leggo sta cosa della luna...ma che significa?


----------



## The Cheater (18 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti reputi una persona normale,e da persona normale dovresti arrivare a capire che non è dileggiando o prendendo per il culo daniele che gli fai un grande servizio.Poi che sie discutibilissimo quello che scrive possiamo essere d'accordo,meno d'accordo sul prendere per il culo chi è in palese difficoltà.A differenza di daniele e di altri?altri chi?che ne sai della vita di daniele?Saremmo complici di cosa?Se  credi che prendendo per i fondelli daniele lui receda da certi progetti,tranquillizzati e stai sereno perchè non credo che questo forum abbia alcun potere di far fare o non far fare gesti insani.


Della vita di Daniele ne so più o meno quanto te...almeno che non ci racconti di conoscerlo personalmente e sapere più cose...

Per il resto non lo prendo per il culo: sono serissimo (al massimo un pizzico di ironia) quando sostengo che a mio parere mente nel raccontarci non la sua storia ma le sue ATTUALI sensazioni


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Credimi
> Non volevo dimostrare proprio nulla
> *Figurati l'audi...*fosse stata una Maserati...
> 
> Era solo una spacconata (il cartello con il vaffa) per rispondere a tono a chi mi offendeva...acqua passata...


Peraltro.


----------



## oscuro (18 Aprile 2013)

*Ma*



The Cheater ha detto:


> io non mi stupirei se chi lo conoscesse ce lo dipingesse come un ragazzo normale, impegnato, sempre sorridente e sereno con fidanzata e amici, che ha avuto la sua botta dopo i problemi vissuti ma uscitosene prima del previsto...
> 
> ...ma qui è DANIELE...il serialkiller, il sadico, il vendicatore...
> 
> ...


Dare del coglione..che bella ironia?tanto pre precisare,scrivesti anche di una porsche 911 turbo,e nessuno ti stava offendendo....!Il viaggio sulla luna che significa?In uno dei tuoi deliri scrivesti che eri talmente"creativo"che non mi sarei dovuto meravigliare se un giorno saresti arrivato anche  sulla luna.Le cose osno du non sei così normale pure tu come scivi di essere, o probabilmente non sono normale io,come scrivo di non essere.


----------



## The Cheater (18 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dare del coglione..che bella ironia?tanto pre precisare,scrivesti anche di una porsche 911 turbo,e nessuno ti stava offendendo....!Il viaggio sulla luna che significa?In uno dei tuoi deliri scrivesti che eri talmente"creativo"che non mi sarei dovuto meravigliare se un giorno saresti arrivato anche  sulla luna.Le cose osno du non sei così normale pure tu come scivi di essere, o probabilmente non sono normale io,come scrivo di non essere.


Sulla luna io???
Ma che farnetichi???

Porsche io??? Ma quando mai???

Non è che mi confondi con uno dei tuoi tanti altri che hai insultato???


----------



## contepinceton (18 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Sulla luna io???
> Ma che farnetichi???
> 
> Porsche io??? Ma quando mai???
> ...



Ciaoooooooooooooooooooooooooo...

Bon torno a lavorare....


----------



## oscuro (18 Aprile 2013)

*Si*



The Cheater ha detto:


> Sulla luna io???
> Ma che farnetichi???
> 
> Porsche io??? Ma quando mai???
> ...


No, io non mi confondo mai.:up:


----------



## The Cheater (18 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No, io non mi confondo mai.:up:


Però così è un po' troppo facile...sparare caxxate su tizio dal nulla...

Boh...vabe...


----------



## oscuro (18 Aprile 2013)

*Vabbè*



The Cheater ha detto:


> Però così è un po' troppo facile...sparare caxxate su tizio dal nulla...
> 
> Boh...vabe...


Devo andare a ricercare il tutto?Sei sicuro di non aver mai scritto di porsche?sicuro?


----------



## The Cheater (18 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Devo andare a ricercare il tutto?Sei sicuro di non aver mai scritto di porsche?sicuro?


Bah
Mio papà ebbe una Porsche negli anni 70...io personalmente non ho mai avuto Porsche


----------



## The Cheater (18 Aprile 2013)

Confermo invece la scissione di cui parlava joey...dovremmo finalmente essere ai dettagli... 

Mentre della società di calcio mai stato presidente ma solo dirigente...mi proposero di fare il presudente ma la presenza del bandito che c'era in mezzo mi suggerì di uscirmene


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma chi è che eccito io?


Per me proprio nessuna. Mi sembra improbabile che chiunque possa eccitarsi in un forum. Avevo fatto una battuta perché avevi lanciato (a mio parere) un insulto gratuito e inutile.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti reputi una persona normale,e da persona normale dovresti arrivare a capire che non è dileggiando o prendendo per il culo daniele che gli fai un grande servizio.Poi che sie discutibilissimo quello che scrive possiamo essere d'accordo,meno d'accordo sul prendere per il culo chi è in palese difficoltà.A differenza di daniele e di altri?altri chi?che ne sai della vita di daniele?Saremmo complici di cosa?Se  credi che prendendo per i fondelli daniele lui receda da certi progetti,tranquillizzati e stai sereno perchè *non credo che questo forum abbia alcun potere di far fare o non far fare gesti insani*.


Questo è fondamentale. In quanto al raccontare i propri rancori e metterli in pratica in mezzo c'è un oceano, per me.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me proprio nessuna. Mi sembra improbabile che chiunque possa eccitarsi in un forum. Avevo fatto una battuta perché avevi lanciato (a mio parere) un insulto gratuito e inutile.


Ma infatti.


----------



## perplesso (18 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> e quindi non gli rimane che tenere i ricordi piacevoli ed abbandonare per sempre quelli brutti
> il caso è risolto!


facile a scriversi.....il punto gli è che bisogna tenere lontano i vampiri dal sangue.

non so se mi spiego


----------

